# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee2's Summer Lucid Competition 2016

## spellbee2

*The competition begins on Friday, July 29th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)**
The competition will end on Sunday, August 14th, at 8 PM.*

*Track the competition score LIVE, and see your personal stats here: Live Scoresheet* (For some reason doesn't work in Firefox)
_Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs._

*Rules:*
• Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
• Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
• Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
• Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
• If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.


*TEAMS*

Hey, so you guys know how Pokemon Go is all the rage right now? Well, this comp we’re embracing its popularity since doing so allows me to utilize the resources of the Internet (and because I used all my original, unique team names in the last competition).

Here’s how the teams work. All 3 leagues share the same teams - Experts are now the team captains, with Intermediates and Beginners taking up the Top and Bottom Tiers, respectively. The tasks will vary from tier to tier, but the scores for all 3 tiers will be combined into one team score. Plus, the top scorers in each tier score bonus points for their team.



*Team Valor

Captain
*sivason

*Top Tier*
FryingMan
Saizaphod
Raipat
JadeGreen
RelaxAndDream
Nfri
*
Bottom Tier
*Raed3700
SwordArtOnline
DoubleHelix
MagicChicken

* Team Instinct

Captain
*dolphin

*Top Tier*
FireFlyMan
cooleymd
TwitchLucidity
ExothermReacton
MadMonkey
Elaineylane

*Bottom Tier*
moSh
Tataglia
Shabby
TheNinjaStrike

*Team Mystic

Captain
*Sensei

*Top Tier*
spellbee2
DreamCafe11
AndresLD
Occipitalred
melissajuice

*Bottom Tier*
BlairBros
Snehk
Nebulus
lunagoddess
StaySharp





*IMPORTANT!* If you have not posted in this thread at all after the first 7 nights of the competition, you will be dropped from the competition. Even if you aren’t scoring any points, please post it in the thread so I know you are participating, as failure to do so will result in your ejection from the competition.

In light of this, at the half-way mark of the competition, if the lack of participation of some competitors has significantly thrown off the balance of the competition, *I reserve the right to restructure the teams to restore a fair balance*. This will only occur if the discrepancy is due to lack of participation, and any changes will be made at random, uninfluenced by individual/team scores at the time, and (as much as possible) performed with permission of the individuals affected.


*POINTS*

*Induction and Recall*
_In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

• First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

• First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

• Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points* (Max. 10 points)
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD_

• WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

• Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

• Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points* 

• Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Top and Bottom Tiers Only)_ - *5 points*

• Ask for Advice _(Top and Bottom Tiers Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

• Eat Something - *5 points*

• Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

• Fly - *5 points*

• Telekinesis - *5 points*

• Super Strength - *5 points*

• Super Speed - *5 points*

• Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

• Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

• Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

• Partial Transformation - *5 points*

• Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

• Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

• Teleport - *10 points*

• Element Manipulation - *10 points* 

• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

• Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

• Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

• Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

• Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

• Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

• Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

• Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*

Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition (ie. a maximum of 5 tasks of the month and 7 tasks of the year).
You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
*NOTE: Since this competition spans both July and August, there are potentially 10 different tasks to complete, however, only 5 can count for TOTM points (any extras are still eligible for normal Dream Control points, however). In other words, a maximum of 75 points may be acquired from TOTMs. Normal TOTM rules apply as well - the tasks must be completed in their appropriate month in order to count as a TOTM (i.e. July tasks won’t count in August, and vice versa), even if you have early access to August's tasks from July's wings. TOTY is unaffected by this change.*
Tasks include:

• Task of the Month - *15 points/task*
July 2016
August 2016

• Task of the Year (2016) - *20 points/task*


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week. Each task must be completed during the assigned week.
The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1. 
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

• *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points* - Expires August 7th

*Bottom Tier:* Ask a DC what time it is, and describe their response.

*Top Tier:* Use spider powers to climb up the side of a tall building like Spiderman.

*Captains:* Grow yourself to the size of the universe.


• *Week 2 Challenge - 20 points* - Starts August 7th

*Bottom Tier:* Find a seashell and put it up to your ear, what sound does it make?

*Top Tier:* Put your personality into a pill and have a DC eat the pill. Describe the effects.

*Captains:* Melt yourself into a liquid and get a DC to drink you.


*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*Bottom Tier:* Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Top Tier:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Captains:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

• Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

• Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

• Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*Team Tasks*
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional teammate in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*


*Enemy Tasks*
_Note: "Enemy" refers to a member of the competition on a different team than you._
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Fight an enemy* - *10 points* (*+10 points* if it is a Pokemon battle)

• Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points* (*+10 points* if it is a Pokemon battle)

• Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

• Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream. 
Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

• Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

• Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*NEW - Tier Bonus*
The top scorers in each tier (excluding the captains) earn a bonus for their team based on their position.

• 1st - *25 points*
• 2nd - *15 points*
• 3rd - *10 points*


*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for the following:*
- Three-Step Tasks
- Personal Goals

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D: 

Oh, and check out our sick new team swag, custom-made by yours truly:








```
Valor
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/MvFE3Bj.png[/IMG]

Instinct
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/69vKzNr.png[/IMG]

Mystic
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/6TfsvAx.png[/IMG]
```




*Edits (all times Eastern)*:
7/29/16 4:57p - Clarified TOTM points for members with existing wings.
7/31/16 8:50p - Clarified definition of "enemy".
8/8/16 12:17a - Added Lucid Chain point cap.

----------


## BlairBros

Oohoo those teams are nifty, might make some enemies of those who are in different teams in the game haha. My recall has been high and lucidity bubbling to a crest, so I am excited for this  :smiley: .
EDIT: Woops forgot to set out my tasks, here goes:
*3 Step Tasks:*
-Advanced Summoning
-Change Gravity
-Fly
*
Personal Goals:*
-Meet/Summon my Dream Guide
-Dissolve the dream world yet maintain the dream state
-Take part in a giant wizard battle

----------


## dolphin

I like how the teams are laid out. Go Team Instinct!

*3 step tasks*
-Teleport
-Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
-Time Control

*Old personal goals*
- fully transform into dolphin
-use a slide to teleport
-attend a party

*New personal goals*
-enter a flying saucer
-jump off of a waterfall
-visit Candyland

----------


## cooleymd

So lets talk about point stacking

Suppose this was my dream plan

spot an enemy captain like say sensei
transform him into a Unicorn
ride him / force him to gore to death a couple of 'hello kitty' DCs (expectation summoned)

points might be:
 first DILD (10)
 meet an enemy (5)
 advanced changing (10)
  convert enemy to ally (*10)
 DC summon (5) fictional +(5)
 task of the year (20)
 interact with DC (2)

for a boat load of points in this theoretical scenario 67?

----------


## MadMonkey

Go team Instinct!!!

*3 step tasks*
-fly
-Telekinesis
-Teleport

*personal goals*
Defeat the mafia thief for the Dream Hero League
Drink a stability potion
Have my dream guide teach me a new technique

----------


## FryingMan

Yes per cooleymd's request, please give examples of what could be constituted as "spamming" vs. planning tasks so that doing a single thing falls into multiple point categories ("stacking").

My personal view is that "doing one thing" should be scored just one way.   You could choose the highest valued scoring (say, task of the year), but not multiple point categories for "one thing".

Now we have to decide what  "one thing" means  :smiley: .

----------


## cooleymd

(should the rules have excluded rc/stabilize and or interact with DC)
3 Step
.  1 Eat Something
..  2 Use Electronic Device
...  3 Fully Phase

(I might go with 3 as Advanced Transformation if becoming giant counted as advanced)

New Personal Goals +15 
Smack DC with my flashlight
draw a Light Saber
Flip coin and land it on edge
Behind the Back Hand DC Summonation
Find Self In Void believe that I'm a'dragon'back and emerge from 'between' Pern-Style
Make it rain 'cats' and 'dogs' literally
Use Phone Screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
Breath Underwater

Old Personal Goals +10
Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Pistol whip dream-cop with their own weapon
Find Self In Void but then punch my way out of it mine-craft-style
Jump off a cliff (crash or fly)
Transform into giant and stomp/smash stuff
Transfigure the color of bird/animal into different color
Duplicate DC (make additional copy/copies of them)
Enter the TARDIS



what about multiple unspecified powers per dream (disallow?)
like say someone claims:
 earth bending, then water breathing, mind melding a DC, super hearing, force-field extrusion, energy absorption, self healing, self replication, laser emission, luminescence, seismic induction, and necromancy  (all in the same dream)

possibly requiring you to reclassify
water breathing = partial alteration
mind melding = DC mind control
force-field extrusion / self healing = invulnerability
laser emission / luminescence / seismic induction = elemental control 


so your point interpretation of the above post would have been like
first DILD (10)
meet an enemy (5)
DC summon (5) fictional +(5)  (not really required in the task of the year)
task of the year (20)

for 35 or 45 points depending on (summonation fictional as independent)

----------


## Saizaphod

*Team* *Valor** !!* ( Good job on the team design! )

*Three-Step Tasks*
 Super Strength Gain Invulnerability Adv : Full Transformation
*New Personal Goals*
 Visit a jungle / magical forest Visit Gondolin Battle with a giant Meet my dream guide Face a nightmare creature and defeat it for the Dream Hero League Have a goofy adventure with John Travolta

----------


## spellbee2

> So lets talk about point stacking
> 
> Suppose this was my dream plan
> 
> spot an enemy captain like say sensei
> transform him into a Unicorn
> ride him / force him to gore to death a couple of 'hello kitty' DCs (expectation summoned)
> 
> points might be:
> ...



Dang cooleymd, you've done 3 competitions and you're just asking this now?  :Cheeky: 

So spamming refers more to twisting your interpretation of your dream in order to score more points than you deserve. Honestly, we've never really had a problem with it in the competitions I've run, but I can think of a hypothetical example.





> "I suddenly realize I'm dreaming without an RC. I try to summon dolphin (an enemy captain) behind me, but instead all I summon is a cell phone with a picture of a dolphin on it. I pick it up off the ground. I press the lock button, and the time shows up on the screen."
> 
> Legitimate score:
> DILD (10) - Self-explanatory
> Basic Summoning (5) - I summoned the phone behind my back.
> Use an electronic device (5) - I used the phone and got it to work.
> Total - 20 pts
> 
> Spamming Score: All of the above, plus...
> ...



So you see, I almost quadrupled my points by twisting my failed summoning of dolphin into a successful summoning of a transformed dolphin. I know dreams are weird and unpredictable, but in general, if it seems like too much of a stretch, it probably is.

Your scenario sounds fine, except for the Converting an Enemy part (notice in the description the enemy has to start out hostile - it sounds like you just found him and transformed him). So 57 points seems incredibly reasonable, especially since 20 of those points come from a TOTY, so you wouldn't be able to claim the unicorn TOTY points any more during the competition.

----------


## Tataglia

*Go Team Instinct! * 

*Three Step Tasks
*- Push your hand through a solid object
- Telekinesis
- Fly

*Personal goals
*- Step into a painting
- Ask a DC for advice on Lucid dreaming
- Play some quidditch

Edit: no RC :'(

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> *Go Team Instinct! * 
> 
> Three Step Tasks
> - *Reality Check*
> - Telekenises
> - Fly
> 
> Personal goals
> - Step into a painting
> ...







> Go team Instinct!!!
> 
> 3 step tasks
> *-Reality Check*
> -Telekinesis
> -Teleport
> 
> personal goals
> Defeat the mafia thief for the Dream Hero League
> ...







> Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, *excluding RC/Stabilization.*




me too has a question i participated the last sensei comp. there it was for example:
personal task: summon and eat an appel. 
--> points for personal task + 5 points for eating and 5+ for summoning.

this still count yes?

----------


## Sensei

I like the idea, but loathe the idea of being on team mystic. I bleed red man! Valor all the way. If you changed it, I would be happy, but if not I will pretend that I am just on blue team.
Screenshot_2016-07-28-00-45-25.jpgScreenshot_2016-07-28-01-03-02.jpg

3 step
Teleport
Element manipulation
Adv flying

Personal tasks
new
Visit blips and chitz! 
Meet Rick
Meet Morty
Use a portal gun
Summon a pokemon
Meet a new god of Zödra 

Old
Meet the created life form
Meet an old god of Zödra 
Learn something about a god of Zödra

----------


## MadMonkey

> Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, *excluding RC/Stabilization.*



Sorry. I somehow missed that. I had a feeling that would be way to easy. Thanks for pointing it out. I edited my post to have fly instead of RC.





> I like the idea, but loathe the idea of being on team mystic. I bleed red man! Valor all the way.



I feel the same way. I'm team valor in pokemon go but I will support dream team instinct as much as I can!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i would love to see you two in my team  :smiley:

----------


## melissajuice

Okay!

*Three-Step Tasks*
Basic:
Eat Something - 5 points
Telekinesis - 5 points

Advanced:
Element Manipulation - 10 points 

*Personal Goals*
New:
Kill a DC with the help of another DC - 15 points

Old:
Ask DC for help with locating music hall building - 10 points

----------


## moSh

OI OI OI TEAM INSTINCT, this s*** comes *naturally*.

This is a question more out of curiosity, as I'm unlikely to get as far as summoning people, but how do we (i.e. you guys) know who to look for if we're looking for other competitors? Do you all know what each other looks like or something? Similarly, is it a 'meeting them in your dream' thing or do both of you have to confirm meeting? Like the shared dreaming stuff I'm sure I've read about on here before.

Anyway, _assuming I actually get one measly lucid_ (I will, I will get one):

*The Big Three*

+ Telekinesis
+ Jump through a door
+ Fly out of the Earth's atmosphere

*Percys*

+ Listen to my favourite record [on the turntable, of course]
+ Jump down two flights of steps without breaking the old kneecaps
+ Smoke a fatty [I have a crippling problem of having never been able to smoke something I've rolled]

----------


## Snehk

*Three steps*

Push hand through object
Fully phase
Use electronic device

*Personal*

Walk through a mirror
Cheat Grim Reaper when gambling, receive it's cloak as reward

----------


## Occipitalred

May you all have a mystically unreasonable amount of success in the following two weeks! 

*3 Step Tasks*
one. Use an electronic device specifically to play music.
two. Practice a waking life hobby; specifically: gardening.   
three. Fully phase through a big solid object; specifically, humanity's impending Pokemon Go-induced doom. Jokes. A big solid object. I got it.

*New Personal Goals* 
- Meet the Dream Pirate aboard his ship and honor him with a gift in exchange for a place in the crew. (This is old but I never completed it).

----------


## lunagoddess

Yay! Thanks for including me! 

*3 Step Tasks*
1. Practice a waking life hobby
2. Ask a DC for advice
3. Gain invulnerability 

*New Personal Goals*
Meet my child self
Meet myself or my clone
Do hallucinogenic drugs
Go to outer space

----------


## DawnEye11

Three step task

Advanced Summoning -*10 points*(make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
+5 points*if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide
Element Manipulation -*10 points*
 Push your hand through a solid object -*5 points*(note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

Personal goal
1) Complete Dhl mission by getting rid of the snake
2)Dance with a dc

----------


## JadeGreen

3 Step Task: I'm gonna challenge myself and pick some stuff I haven't done much.

1.Practice Waking Life Hobby. Specifically I'm looking at doing Taekwondo in a dream. I've done it before, but never just for practice. It's always because theres some prick DC who wants to fight and I have to. But any other hobby. (Video Games, Running, Art will qualify, so long as I'm lucid.)
2.Object/DC Changing (Basic)
3.Time Control. (Advanced) I think I did this once, a really long time ago. I want a challenge.

Personal Goals (Some are still leftovers from the last LDing competition, since I didn't complete a single personal goal.)

NEW:
-Teach DG how to fight/defend herself. I will count teaching a single move or just a few seconds of instruction a success.
-Earthbend. (Reasonable scale, a boulder that couldn't be lifted in waking life. I still have not done this.)
-Watch Dream TV. Gotta be lucid when I do it. Gotta remember what I saw. Just a few seconds will do.
-Build a sand castle.
-Use a healing ability on myself or another dream character.
-Go Underwater, report what I see. Cannot be in a swimming pool/bathtub, must be a lake/river/ocean. I beat the Tsunami dream, the next step is to get accustomed to being underwater.
OLD:
-Preform a Flip or other Acrobatic Maneuver, while flying or not.
-Project a dreamcatcher shield. (See my art thread to know what this is.)
-Waterbend.
-Dream Music. Gotta be lucid when I do it. Gotta remember what I heard.
-Rotate the sky like a planetarium to change the time to day or the positions of celestial bodies. So fun. So cool.

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmm, let's see...

*Three Step Task*
1. Partial Transformation
2. Advanced Summoning
3. Advanced Object/DC Changing

*Personal Goals*
1. Visit Irva (the world of Elona)
2. Take the form of a Spellforged Guardian (prismatic, crystalline form; must be resistant to magic, cold, electricity, and fire)
3. Eat a Marloss Berry (apple-sized, berry shaped pink fungus; must grant feelings of bliss/relaxation)

----------


## cooleymd

Looks like my relative that I live with will likely not last long now

I don't know what state I'll be in for this competition

I had just posted time off on All of each Wed and some time off on the second Monday and both Thursday mornings
I may just end up with little sleep and mostly nightmares

I guess I'll try my best to at least journal, I'm amazed I made it from 98 to 100 dreams last weekend
Stress is the dream killer I think this will be the most stressful time of my life so far

I was going to start practicing sleep disruption tonight now so stressed it will more likely be sleep deprivation

Spellbee: I think I am fair with scoring, and understanding but it is good to have things explained at the beginning so all have similar understanding.  Looks like most in the competition have some experience from before.  I wonder about people who wake once a day and then claim 10 separate recalled dreams tho, I might claim 10 if I woke 9 times but never if I woke only 8

----------


## Raed3700

*Three Step Task*
1. Eat something.
2. Telekieneses.
3. Fly.
*
Personal Goals*
1. Destroy a whole building.
2. Sleep in LD to wake up IWL [FA doesn't count].

Valor for life !!   :Rock out:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Here we go again, let's hope it goes better this time

Three-Step Tasks

- Basic Summoning
- Interact with a DC
- Ask for advice

Personal goals:

New:
- in an LD, come back to a place visited in any previous dream
- summon a persistent DC who I have already interacted with in a previous LD
Old:
- have a continuous LD for over ~45 seconds

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Since the August tasks are there and it is possible to chain wings I  an count the tasks here too this or next night too yes?

----------


## Saizaphod

It starts tonight... good skills everyone!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

since no one answered my questions yet and i go to bed now i will do it with best conscience. And there is written that TOTM rules count and TOTM rules says one can chain his wings at the end of the month. so i will incubate me an order of tasks that contain the new totms because i want to chain them and the ones from this month i already did so its boring. and in the end it shouldnt matter when i do them because i can count them only once anyways.  :smiley: 


*Three-Step Tasks*
-Basic Summoning 
-Interact with a Dream Character
-Element Manipulation


*NewPersonal Goals*
-Use spider webs to swing around
-Enter a Picture/Television
-Shrink or enlarge myself
-Play rock-paper-scissors with a DC
-Summon an Animal


*Old Personal Goals*
-Teleport into my Room
-Learn or improve a Dreamcontrol with the help of a DC

should be enough for the first night(s)!

*I wish you all an awesome and successful competition!*

----------


## spellbee2

> Spellbee: I think I am fair with scoring, and understanding but it is good to have things explained at the beginning so all have similar understanding.  Looks like most in the competition have some experience from before.  I wonder about people who wake once a day and then claim 10 separate recalled dreams tho, I might claim 10 if I woke 9 times but never if I woke only 8



No worries, cooleymd. You always do have good questions, often some stuff that I haven't even taken into consideration. And like you said, it's definitely good to clarify for everyone's sake. And sorry to hear about your loved one.





> Since the August tasks are there and it is possible to chain wings I  an count the tasks here too this or next night too yes?



Good point, I didn't think about that. I think just for consistency across all competitors, August TOTMs can't be counted until August 1st. Just so we're all doing the same tasks. Updated the OP to clarify.

As for me and my tasks:

1st - Fly
2nd - Telekinesis
3rd - Teleport

*NEW* Replace one of my arms with a robot one
*NEW* Do anything to get struck by lightning and describe the sensation
*NEW* Pilot a spaceship through space
*NEW* Transform into a bee
*NEW* Become a ghost and possess a DC's body
*NEW* Create a sword made of fire
 Breathe underwater

Those are all the ones I didn't accomplish last comp. I will eventually conquer that robot arm one, it seemed to give me the most trouble.

----------


## BlairBros

Looks like I'm first to report in again :p I can't believe I got lucid on the first night, hopefully a sign of things to come and not a fluke haha.
*Day 1 Total:*
-Recall 3 Non-Lucid Dreams 3 points
-First DILD 10 points
-Reality Check/Stabilization 1 point
-Elemental Manipulation 10 points
Night Total: 24 points

*Competition Total: 24 points*

EDIT: I'll put up the DJ a bit later

----------


## Sivason

3 step: 1) teleport 2) full transformation 3) Advanced Flying

New personal goal: Grow a pumpkin (sprout from ground and grow to maturity)/ transform into an eel and check out reef/ experience what life would be like if I had made other choices (alternate version of my life)/ Summon a large crowd of hundreds/ make a large crowd of hundreds obey my commands

Past personal goals: stand on top of a pyramid/ grow crystals/ grow a tomato on a vine/ freeze lake

----------


## spellbee2

Lol, sorry RelaxAndDream. Looks like I missed you by one minute.

The scoresheet is now up. I'll update with everyone's progress when I get up tomorrow (and hopefully have some good points of my own).

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Three step tasks: 
1. Summoning/Unsummoning
2. Invulnerability.
3. Time Control.

New Personal Goals:
1. Join a band.
2. Listen to music.

----------


## FryingMan

J



> Looks like I'm first to report in again :p I can't believe I got lucid on the first night, hopefully a sign of things to come and not a fluke haha.
> *Day 1 Total:*
> -Recall 3 Non-Lucid Dreams 3 points
> -First DILD 10 points
> -Reality Check/Stabilization 1 point
> -Elemental Manipulation 10 points
> Night Total: 24 points
> 
> *Competition Total: 24 points*
> ...



I was sure I'd get first dream of the comp seeing that I got it in the first REM cycle of the night and I'm generally ahead of most others here timezone-wise, but I forgot Austrailia!!  

Sung happy birthday with one other guy to some other guy.  The rhythm was right but the tune the other guy was singing was all over the place making it really hard to harmonize

3-step
 hand through wall/ground/solid object
Transform an object to be huge 
Multiply an object/dc into many copies 

New goals
Take off flying, fly for a bit, and land again, maintaining lucidity
Maintain breath awareness for a minute or more
Interact closely with a female dc on a strictly platonic basis

----------


## Snehk

Starting low. It's still a few points for the team, I'm sure that situation will change and I'll get lucid soon.

*Day 1 results:

Recalled 2 non-lucid dreams: 2 points
Attempted WBTB (failed): 2 points

Total: 4 points*

DJ: [30-07-2016] #1st competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JadeGreen

All Nonlucid, but man there's some weird ones in here...

Spell's Comp Night 1: Emotional Detatchment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dream: 1pts*5=5pts
Frag: .5pts*3=1.5pts
WBTB: 2*1=2pts

*Total: 9.5*

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Competition | Night 1 | In which I realize I should DJ 7 minutes after waking up, not 7 hours - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 point  ::disconcerted::

----------


## dolphin

It was a rough night sleeping and dreaming for me tonight. I was thinking too much! I managed a few short LDs, though.
Spellbee's Comp night 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
RC-1 point

DILD-5 points
RC-1 point
flying-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points

WILD-10 points
phase though big solid object-10 points

*competition total-52 points*

----------


## lunagoddess

Not a great start for me :/

1 dream = 1 point
competition total = 1

----------


## moSh

As expected, 0 points. No more drugs this weekend though so tonight *will* be productive.

----------


## Saizaphod

Managed a short one! 

*Night 1 :tropicalboxer:* 
*
4 Dreams: 4 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB (success): 2 Points
DILD: 10 Points*

*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 




Non-Lucid Lucid

~ There's a train going towards our capitol. As I'm walking near my home a dark vehicle with rockets attached to it rushes to me. It stops and I immediately realize that the vehicle is carrying a huge nuclear warhead! Lucid! This is it, the vehicle shoots off to reach it's target and the dream has given me what I was looking for: An intense mission. Because the moment is so urgent I don't stop to reality check, bring my self to the moment nor stabilize. I semi lucidly begin charging my flight with a big air bubble storming around me pushing everything away from me. I then take off and start the pursue. The vehicle is after the train and when it reaches it at the end station, nothing happens. I reach them and I realize that the warhead might go off at any time. I use telekinesis to gradually lift it in to the sky higher and higher, but I'm _trying_ to lift it instead of _just lifting_ it. I'm frustrated that I can't lift it higher. ~ 




*Total: 17 Points*

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Summer Competition Log #1

Got a 
*Fragment = 1/2*
*WBTB (Failed) = 2*
*Non Lucid = 1*

*Total = 31/2*

----------


## Sivason

nothing impressive, but did get 3 short LDs, Comp Night #1 2 WILDS, 1 DILD unimpressive quality/length - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD: 10 points, flying 5 pnts

WILD: 10 points, wbtb 2 pnts, stabilize 1 pnts , advanced summoning 10 pnts

WILD: 5 points, interact with DC 2 pnts

*Comp Total: 45 points*

----------


## cooleymd

> Good point, I didn't think about that. I think just for consistency across all competitors, August TOTMs can't be counted until August 1st. Just so we're all doing the same tasks. Updated the OP to clarify..



why not re-post the 2 basic 2 advanced and 1 bonus from here where I and others can't access at least a general 5 descriptions

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2199812

so far managed a 10second lucid but with no idea of the contest in my lucid mind  :smiley: 
also managed summonation, telekenesis and or mind control of Dobby the house elf (but all non lucidly)  he does make a good telekenesis puppet tho  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Not terrible for me for night one, though I had several moments last night where I thought something was up or somehow changed something, but never actually became lucid.

Night 1
1 fragment - 0.5
4 dreams - 4
WBTB - 2

Night 1 Total - 6.5

DJ Entry

Also had to redo the scoresheet, since 14+2 is not 17...

Oh, and keep your eyes peeled for a special surprise tonight, got something comp-related I'm working on that I'm really excited to share.

----------


## AndresLD

*Three-Step:* 
1) Advanced Flying
2) Mass Telekinesis 
3) Element Manipulation

*Personal Goals*:
- Fly to the moon (new)
- Train with Goku (new)
- Transform into Fierce Deity (old)
- Fight a horde of zombies (new? Never done it in a LD intentionally)
 (More to come)

----------


## AndresLD

2 non-lucids: 2 points
WBTB (failed): 2 points
Total points for the night: 4 points
*Total competition points: 4 points*

A bit disappointed given I slept in and did 3 WBTBs and was only able to recall 2 dreams and had no lucid dreams. This competition will be a bit tough for me as I'm starting a master degree this week and the first month is quite intensive, hopefully I can keep up.

----------


## RelicWraith

Grrr... Kinda a "bleh" start. It was kinda my fault though; I jumped the gun and started a day before the competition even began. There's almost 40 points I won't see again, lol. Anyway, that left me with little energy to keep steady throughout this night. Lesson learned.

Results for Saturday 30 July 2016

*Non-Lucid = 1
Fragments = 4 * 1/2
WBTB (Failedl) = 2*

*Total: 5*

Log 457 - Sonic Fights Some Bones and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## melissajuice

*Saturday, July 30, 2016*

_Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point_

[Spellbee2's Summer Lucid Competition 2016] New Album - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Lol, sorry RelaxAndDream. Looks like I missed you by one minute.
> 
> The scoresheet is now up. I'll update with everyone's progress when I get up tomorrow (and hopefully have some good points of my own).



Nevermind i got lucid but i wasted it like i didnt for a long long time... and it was my 200th that i count here -.-
so i will have to think and incubate me a new way to score some good points... with my incubation from last night i had 3 tasks from next month in it... :/ 


Had some problems falling asleep because i was so excited. but i noticed a hell lot of microawakenings and had strong intention... to bad i only got lucid once but its just the first night  :smiley: 

*First night of Competition:*

Remember 4 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 points
Remember 5 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 5 points
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Eat Something - 5 points

3 DJ comments - 1 point

*Night Total - 28
Competition Total - 28*

DJ Link

*Question:* why is summoning an enemy only 5 points but summoning an ally 7 points?

----------


## DoubleHelix

Wow.  Glad I stumbled onto this.  OK...here are my selections

*3 Step Tasks:*
1)  Fly
2)  Interact with a Dream Character
3)  Phase through a door or wall.

*Personal Goals:*
Explore the interior of my ancestral home as it existed when I was a child
Converse with my late father.

Edit:  Here's my DJ from last night.  I have no idea how to score this.  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/doub...induced-76732/

See also:  http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2199872

----------


## Nebulus

better late than never  ::?:  sorry team am away on holiday and not with it

3 Step Tasks:
1) Fly
2) Hug a Dream Character
3) Portal

Personal Goals:
Transform into an angelic form Oo

Edit: Here's my DJ from last night. I have a sucspion this is a zero 
hold the garlic bread  :Sad:  the title is the only funny bit - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


See also: Task of the Month for July 2016

----------


## DawnEye11

::meditate:: *Competition Points*
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• 1 point will be awarded for every 3 DJ comments.
dolphin
swordartonline
JadeGreen
____________________________________
13 points total

:3 I think that's it for the points. If I'm missing something or do something wrong with points and your reading this feel free to tell me. I appreciate it!
*Dream Journal Entry* 
Spellbee2 Competition Night 1 Team Mystic - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## spellbee2

> Edit:  Here's my DJ from last night.  I have no idea how to score this.  Public groping (B6- induced?) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



1 NLD - 1 pt
1 DILD - 10 pts






> Edit: Here's my DJ from last night. I have a sucspion this is a zero 
> hold the garlic bread  the title is the only funny bit - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Nope, you did better than that. Like DreamCafe11 said in your comments, even non-lucids count for points. So...

3 NLDs - 3 pts






> *Question:* why is summoning an enemy only 5 points but summoning an ally 7 points?



To give you a little extra incentive to get to know your teammates and try to summon them.


Finally got the spreadsheet up to date. Lemme know if there's any mistakes. Also, surprise isn't coming yet, but soon (just working on it now...).

----------


## dolphin

DreamCafe11, You made Dawn appear in your direct view and kissed him. That counts as dc interaction (2 points) advanced summon (10 points)  and summoning of a dream guide? (5 points). Great job!

Google defines teleporting as "to transport or be transported across space and distance instantly". Since a ride down a slide is not instant, I'm not sure a slide could be used to teleport. Dream slides are awesome though, so I definitely want to keep it as an old personal goal.

*Old personal goal*-Use a slide to teleport
*Old personal goal*-Go down a slide
*New personal goal*-Teleport by covering myself with a cloth and removing it

----------


## FryingMan

> DreamCafe11, You made Dawn appear in your direct view and kissed him. That counts as dc interaction (2 points) advanced summon (10 points)  and summoning of a dream guide? (5 points). Great job!
> 
> Google defines teleporting as "to transport or be transported across space and distance instantly". Since a ride down a slide is not instant, I'm not sure a slide could be used to teleport.



I think that's being overly strict, and it degenerates into just what can constitute "instantly."

I think any purposeful change of scene whether it takes 0 seconds or a few seconds to complete (consider a fade out + fade in) should count as "TP" or the "TP" term is overly narrow.

----------


## BlairBros

*Day 2 Results:*
-2 NLD 2 points
-1 Fragment 0.5 points

*Competition Total: 26.5*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1 29th/30th 8:00p to 8:00p

+2  WBTB
+4  Non-Lucid dreams 4
 10:30p exit process (forms) / joke
 12:00a (hospital) equipment review
  2:30a negotiating purchase / failure to activate card
  8:00a school and video tape / bus exit / convincing the young kids
[during the scene convincing the young kids one of the kids said they were 'skipping the elf year' realizing by the way they were dressed (one like an elf) and acting I didn't think so, but rather that the elf year represented a phase of life, so I summoned a house elf NON-lucidly probably Dobby and then began to Mind-control / Telekinesis (ALSO NON-lucidly) him about the isle of the bus trying to argue to the young kids (using Dobby as a prop) they weren't really skipping a phase of life, but were trying to convince themselves they were to old or to self-aware (ironic since I wasn't self-aware that I wasn't a magic wielding school bus councilor) and thought themselves above it.) +0 for the 3 powers used since I was never the least bit lucid]  

+10 First DILD 8:30a Bus of trial


*Spoiler* for _Bus Of Trial_: 



I was watching from the front of a bus and could see people talking some of them I could also see their reflections in mirrors.  It was part bus and part court with the driver and bailiff representing the judge, and the people on one side of the partition representing the family of the person on trial.  In the back of the bus were groups of people but they represented values or ideas there were various groups like the dutch Christians, the inner city people, a legalistic looking group and the militant group (actual Romans with weapons in armor).  The bailiff approached the line and one of the Romans threw a mace ball at her, while making dismissive and threatening gestures.  I kept a dream companion from crossing to the back of the bus.  Then I went towards the repressed group the dutch Christians.  I ended up in a sort of room with just the three of them.  I began to dance with one of the dutch girls, then I BECAME LUCID but did not remember the contest was on, so no goals or tasks achieved lucid for about 10 seconds with the girl (long haired young brunette, I am not claiming the pants-em challenge tho in fairness to me this would be the 29th time this month (in 3 lucids) I might have qualified), I didn't do anything in particular to stabilize but I was thinking about not destabilizing, and I was taking note of the surroundings and trying to notice the quality of the dreamscape which did seem to vary from moment to moment, but I claim no points for stabilization, then I had a false awakening into a room (but it wasn't mine, but at the time I thought it was), I thought I should journal then woke for real in my real room.




Total so far +16
competition Total +16

----------


## spellbee2

*Surprise time!*

Custom-made team signatures for the competition!








```
Valor
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/MvFE3Bj.png[/IMG]

Instinct
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/69vKzNr.png[/IMG]

Mystic
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/6TfsvAx.png[/IMG]
```

----------


## DawnEye11

> DreamCafe11, You made Dawn appear in your direct view and kissed him. That counts as dc interaction (2 points) advanced summon (10 points)  and summoning of a dream guide? (5 points). Great job!
> 
> Google defines teleporting as "to transport or be transported across space and distance instantly". Since a ride down a slide is not instant, I'm not sure a slide could be used to teleport. Dream slides are awesome though, so I definitely want to keep it as an old personal goal.
> 
> *Old personal goal*-Use a slide to teleport
> *Old personal goal*-Go down a slide
> *New personal goal*-Teleport by covering myself with a cloth and removing it



Thanks for telling me Dolphin! : D I did not notice the interaction points and I thought the summon only counts if you do the other steps after it whether in another dream the same night or the same dream at night.Sorry I'm a bit confused on what counts as points. ^^" So the tasks can be counted separate or on different days?I still needed to elemental bend and put my hand through a object but in the order I wrote it.

Questions aside the team signatures look awesome! ^w^

----------


## spellbee2

> Thanks for telling me Dolphin! : D I did not notice the interaction points and I thought the summon only counts if you do the other steps after it whether in another dream the same night or the same dream at night.Sorry I'm a bit confused on what counts as points. ^^" So the tasks can be counted separate or on different days?I still needed to elemental bend and put my hand through a object but in the order I wrote it.



You still get points for the tasks themselves though. So you get all the points dolphin said for DC interaction (2), advanced summoning (10), and summoning a dream guide (5). PLUS you completed the first of the 3 steps for an extra 5. So including the extra 1 pt for DJ comments, you have a total of 35 points for the first night. 

The three steps don't have to be done in the same dream, just in that order. So you'll get the bonus 10 points the next time you perform Element Manipulation, but you won't get a bonus 15 for pushing your hand through a solid object unless you've completed the Element Manipulation already. They have to be completed in order, but not necessarily in a row.

----------


## DawnEye11

> You still get points for the tasks themselves though. So you get all the points dolphin said for DC interaction (2), advanced summoning (10), and summoning a dream guide (5). PLUS you completed the first of the 3 steps for an extra 5. So including the extra 1 pt for DJ comments, you have a total of 35 points for the first night. 
> 
> The three steps don't have to be done in the same dream, just in that order. So you'll get the bonus 10 points the next time you perform Element Manipulation, but you won't get a bonus 15 for pushing your hand through a solid object unless you've completed the Element Manipulation already. They have to be completed in order, but not necessarily in a row.



Owo Ohhh. Wow. I really miscounted than.Thanks for explaining it to me guys! > w < I appreciate your help and will keep that in mind when I'm counting my points next time.

----------


## MadMonkey

Night 1: 0 points 2/3 points for commenting on FireFlyMan's and TwitchLucidity's entries.

I was super excited to start this off but an emergency came up and I had to stay up super late. Only 4 hours so no dreams to remember. I should do much better tonight and maybe even get some REM rebound!

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 2*:tropicalboxer:

*2 Dreams: 2 Points
WBTB: 2 Points
+ 3 DJ Comments: 1 Point

Competition Total: 17 + 5 = 22 points*

----------


## Snehk

Second day is worse than the first for me, but the tournament have just began so there's some time to get more points.

*Day Two

Recalled dream fragment: 1/2 point

Total: 41/2 points*

----------


## moSh

It took a while but I finally managed to squeeze out a memory of last night's dream. *1 point.*

----------


## cooleymd

DreamCafe11

I often see people ask what is a good dream journal to read, if yours comes out as polished as that from doing it in the middle of the night between awakenings then it would be a good one

your dream recall seems mighty good

if looking for example of points then in reference to my unspecified powers clarification question 





> what about .. unspecified powers per dream ...
> like say someone claims:
> ... force-field extrusion, ...



"thought about what I would do if a bandit came behind me and tried to hit me with something. A tall burly man than came from behind me and lifted a bottle up so he could hit me hard on the head with it. I used a pink shield above me but he didn't go for the hit and just faded."

no points for expectation of course tho clearly it is at work here, but 'used' implies intent and 'a pink shield above me' seems to perfectly fit the supposed unspecified dream power I chose that even I couldn't figure an equivalent listed one for.  So maybe you can get +5 points for this power, if your lucid and you intend to do something and it happens that must be an unspecified power, if it was just expectation only it wouldn't be.  Like claiming banishing the guy who just faded on his own, no intent there.

The only unspecified power I might claim in a dream might be some kind of bending.
For instance I was once lucid trying to escape a room thru a handy staircase and the dreamscape decided to bend it into a hamster wheel and cut me off from any escape, I intentionally unbent it back into a staircase (not that I was in a dream contest but) clearly this was me using unspecified un-bending power

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Second Night of Competition:*

Remember 8 Non-Lucid Fragments - 4 points
Remember 5 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 5 points
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Telekinesis - 5 points
Time Control - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Unspecified Dream Control (Make DC´s have Super Power) - 5 points
Super Strength - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Meet a teammate - 7 points
Complete second chosen task - 10 points
Ask for Advice - 5 points
Have a teammate teach you something* - 10 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points
Complete third chosen task - 15 points

dont feel like completing the personal task: -Learn or improve a Dreamcontrol with the help of a DC...

3 DJ comments - 1 point

*Night Total - 117
Competition Total - 145*

DJ Link

Three-Step Tasks
-Basic Summoning 
-Interact with a Dream Character
-Element Manipulation







> Finally got the spreadsheet up to date. Lemme know if there's any mistakes. Also, surprise isn't coming yet, but soon (just working on it now...).



--> i had 28 points in first night, one point more for 3 dj comments
€dit: nevermind i didnt saw you count DJ comments on the right side  ::D: 

*Question:* How can i make appear the Custom-made team signature in all my posts not just the new ones? Spellbee e.g. has it also in his OP etc.

----------


## DoubleHelix

If I've gotten the scoring of points correctly, last night's contribution to my team was pretty meager.  Remembered a full, long non-lucid (1 point) and after peeing, a failed WBTB (2 points) for a total of 3 points.  *Edit*:  Add one point for 3 DJ comments.  Last night's total now is 4 points.  People need to post a link to their competition DJ - or else someone needs to teach me how to find DJ entries specific to this competition.  Come Monday and back-to-work, I can't sit at the computer for 1 1/2 hours searching just to add one point.

Motorcycle ride to buy suit - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Occipitalred

So, the first two nights have been a slow start.
One non lucid the first night and two on the second. 
So, 3 points total. 

 A Nocturnal Opus - Occipitalred's Dream Journal

But the week is young.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Travel and jet lag, ugh!   Will work hard to get back to solid dreaming.   Had a great couple of weeks right up to the comp with a great burst of lucidity.  Will try to recapture that before it's done.

Night #1 [00:00 Saturday 2016-06-30] : 1 nld = 1
Night #2: 2 frags = 1

competition total through night #2: 2

----------


## FryingMan

> If I've gotten the scoring of points correctly, last night's contribution to my team was pretty meager.  Remembered a full, long non-lucid (1 point) and after peeing, a failed WBTB (2 points) for a total of 3 points.  *Edit*:  Add one point for 3 DJ comments.  Last night's total now is 4 points.  People need to post a link to their competition DJ - or else someone needs to teach me how to find DJ entries specific to this competition.  Come Monday and back-to-work, I can't sit at the computer for 1 1/2 hours searching just to add one point.
> 
> Motorcycle ride to buy suit - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Click on the username of the user whose DJ you want to read from the posts in this thread, then select "View DJ Entires".
Create a browser bookmark, organize them in a browser folder.   Then you have a quick way to get to user's DJs.   

Easiest I think is to browse this thread for interesting looking updates, and just click <user>/view DJ entries.

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-55 points

----------


## DawnEye11

> DreamCafe11
> 
> I often see people ask what is a good dream journal to read, if yours comes out as polished as that from doing it in the middle of the night between awakenings then it would be a good one
> 
> your dream recall seems mighty good



: D Thanks!




> if looking for example of points then in reference to my unspecified powers clarification question 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"thought about what I would do if a bandit came behind me and tried to hit me with something. A tall burly man than came from behind me and lifted a bottle up so he could hit me hard on the head with it. I used a pink shield above me but he didn't go for the hit and just faded."
> ...



Sorry, I'm a little confused about the unspecified dream power now but I think I understand what your saying. The unspecified dream powers can only work as a point if you use it against your enemy or if its used for another purpose that suceeds?  ::hrm::  What really constitutes a unspecified power? Is it just a power SpellBee hasn't mentioned?

----------


## cooleymd

> Is it just a power SpellBee hasn't mentioned?



from the OP

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - 5 points

it is a power that is different from any above listed

so you couldn't claim you transformed into a cat = Full Transformation
and then also claim werewolf power for subsequently transforming into a WareWolf in the same dream  (because that would be a second Full Transformation in the same dream)

my clarification is should people be able to claim multiple unspecified per dream (or only one per dream)
so if I created a pink shield and claimed +5 and then performed earth bending and claimed it was another +5 in the same dream
(I think only 1 per dream should be allowed, but N per night)

(this morning I managed to become lucid tho I had a false awakening and almost forgot the lucid but I got to step 1 and 2 as well so I should have +45 or more today)  [off to the hospital]

----------


## Sivason

I got some fun H.H. going. I even brought up a wicked image of a cave under a trees base that must of had gnomes, but I was clearly still mostly awake. Tried WBTB, but did not get up early enough. Tried 2 WILDS (at 7.5 hrs, 9hrs). REM was not there for attempt 1 and could not sleep properly for attempt 2.

Night 2: WBTB attempt, 6 fragments =5 points
*
Total Points: 50*

----------


## Nfri

I've just returned from trip and I'm ready to participate in the competition. I'm glad to see new faces and old lucid mates, good luck all!  :smiley: 

three step task:

1. fly
2. telekinesis
3. teleport

goal: teleport in a new way - for example using blanket like dolphin wrote

----------


## RelicWraith

Got some good results this time. Woulda gone for three DILDs instead of one if I were just a little bit more inquisitive during a few dreams.

Results for Sunday 31 July 2016

*Non-Lucid* = 1
*Fragments* = 2 * 1/2
*WBTB* = 2
*First DILD* = 10

*Reality Check/Stabalization* = 1
*Fly* = 5
*Use an Electronic Object* = 5

*Teleport* = 10
*Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object* = 10

Today's Total: 45

Competition Total: 50

Also, I'm a little unclear on certain things. First, is how to score that "Codec Device", which is a (fictional) implanted communication device. Would that count as an "electronic device", or "unspecified dream control"? Quite sure it's not an "ordinary" object...  How about summoning the wrong target? Would that count for scores at all? And did that quip count as "interaction"?

On a side note, I'll probably be a little slow to comment on other's logs. There's just so much dream entries I have to catch up with here besides those part of the competition, heh.

Log 458 - Plane Flip and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT: Updated scores

----------


## Nebulus

Thanks spellbee its worth bring in the competition just for the cool team badge! 

Blue mystic flames  ::?:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 and a half dreams remembered 4.5 points
and one failed wbtb , makes 6.5pts total?

Mystic ranger signing off ^^
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CKgsQXlz3r0

----------


## DawnEye11

> from the OP
> 
>  Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - 5 points
> 
> it is a power that is different from any above listed
> 
> so you couldn't claim you transformed into a cat = Full Transformation
> and then also claim werewolf power for subsequently transforming into a WareWolf in the same dream  (because that would be a second Full Transformation in the same dream)
> 
> ...



Oh...Hm...That's a tuff question but I think only one  per dream should be allowed to count too. That way it makes it more of a competition. But earth bending is elemental bending so wouldn't you just get 10 points for that since its advanced? : ) Well congrats on getting that many points. If anything Spellbee2 will explain why it is that way to us and check your points for you.

----------


## AndresLD

Another disappointing night LD-wise for me. However, due to being cold af last night I kept waking up and I strategically placed my laptop beside my bed so I could record my dreams everytime I woke up  :Cool:  . 

WBTB (Failed): 2 points
Recall 5 full dreams (non-LD): 5 points
Recall 2 fragments: 1 point
Total of the night: 8 Points
*Competition Total: 12 points*

Now let's hope I figure out my shit for tomorrow, my last day I get to sleep in during the competition (it seems), hopefully I can bring a good WILD home for team Mystic.

----------


## lunagoddess

2 regular dreams = 2 points

Competition total = 3

----------


## JadeGreen

Ya see this? This is why I wish we could score a little more for recall and such.  :Boggle: 

*Spellbee2:*, let me know if you think that some of these multiple dreams should only be counted for a single dream. I know you pretty much have to make divisions across the WBTBS, but I was unsure of counting these since they were pretty much separate, but plot threads seemed to pass through them on a weird convoluted timeline. Way I see it, It's only a matter of a few points, so it shouldn't make much of a difference.

Spell's Comp Night 2: Nonlucid Spam - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Nonlucid Dream: 1pt*7=7
Fragment 0.5pt*4=2
WBTB (fail) 2pt*2=2

Night Total: 11

----------


## DawnEye11

::meditate:: *Competition Points*
• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
• Super Strength - 5 points 
• 1 point will be awarded for every 3 DJ comments.
JadeGreen
RelaxAndDream  
FireFlyMan
_______________________________________________
20½ 

Dream Journal Entry
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...-mystic-76747/
^^" I'm going to try and calculate the points correctly this time. If you see any mistake I'd appreciate some help. Thanks!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Competition | Night 2 | Recall still mostly kill - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

0.5 points today, hopefully recall will improve.

----------


## Raipat

How did you know that I picked Valor also at the Pokemon thing?  :tongue2: 

Three step task: Experience all states of matter at the example of a lake:
1.	walk on the water (fluid state; levitation)
2.	then freeze the lake (frozen state; advanced element manipulation)
3.	afterwards boil it until no water is left (gas state; again advanced element manipulation/unsummoning)
4.	bonus step: refill the lake with fresh water

Personal goals
NEW:
-	Transform into a plant, then clone and spread myself by asexual reproduction
-	Go OOBE and drag a team member out of body, too
-	Play pokemon. Summon a StarTrek Tribble. Convince another DC that Tribble is a real and valid Pokemon
-	Make a melody appear. Memorize it, wake myself and try to remember/recreate it in waking life.

OLD:
-	Meet a dancing teacher, learn something new
-	Participate in a nice game of Quidditch
-	Transform into a bird and fly like a bird

First competition night (27->30.)
-	3 full dreams
-	WBTB (failure)

Second competition night (30.->31)
-	1 Fragment
-	WBTB (failure with huge headache)

----------


## BlairBros

*Day 3 Results:*
-5 NLDs 5 points
-1 fragment 0.5 points
Night Total: 5.5 points

*Competition Total: 32 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Dang, catching up on all the questions.





> what about multiple unspecified powers per dream (disallow?)



Sorry, didn't see this question until now.

Just like the rest of the Dream Control tasks, Unspecified Dream Control can be counted only once per dream, but an unlimited number of times per night.






> *Question:* How can i make appear the Custom-made team signature in all my posts not just the new ones? Spellbee e.g. has it also in his OP etc.



There's a checkbox under the reply box for "Show My Signature". Unfortunately, if you don't have it checked on old posts, it doesn't show up on those. I've had signatures on all of my posts, so that's why it updated on the OP.






> Sorry, I'm a little confused about the unspecified dream power now but I think I understand what your saying. The unspecified dream powers can only work as a point if you use it against your enemy or if its used for another purpose that suceeds?  What really constitutes a unspecified power? Is it just a power SpellBee hasn't mentioned?



Dream control tasks count as points no matter what the context is (as long as you're lucid). The points for doing things with teammates/enemies are just bonus points that go on top of that. 






> Also, I'm a little unclear on certain things. First, is how to score that "Codec Device", which is a (fictional) implanted communication device. Would that count as an "electronic device", or "unspecified dream control"? Quite sure it's not an "ordinary" object...  How about summoning the wrong target? Would that count for scores at all? And did that quip count as "interaction"?



Sounds like an electronic device. And from your description in your DJ, it sounds like you didn't necessarily summon the character as much as they just appeared. And I don't know if it counts as interaction - again, it sounds like they just showed up on their own, said some stuff, and then disappeared. But I don't know, that's just what I picked up from your DJ - you ultimately know how it went in the dream. But for now, with the Electronic Device, that comes to 45 points.






> Oh...Hm...That's a tuff question but I think only one  per dream should be allowed to count too. That way it makes it more of a competition. But earth bending is elemental bending so wouldn't you just get 10 points for that since its advanced? : ) Well congrats on getting that many points. If anything Spellbee2 will explain why it is that way to us and check your points for you.



Yup, earthbending is elemental bending.






> *Spellbee2:*, let me know if you think that some of these multiple dreams should only be counted for a single dream. I know you pretty much have to make divisions across the WBTBS, but I was unsure of counting these since they were pretty much separate, but plot threads seemed to pass through them on a weird convoluted timeline. Way I see it, It's only a matter of a few points, so it shouldn't make much of a difference.



Seems fine to me. It's sometimes hard to tell where breaks between dreams are, but it's pretty much up to you, since you'd know best.






> • Fight an enemy* - 10 points (Does the enemy need to be a dreamviews member to count?)



Not just that. An "enemy" is someone on one of the other two teams. I could've sworn I had explained that in the original rules, but I didn't see that, so I'll go ahead and clarify.


As for my points:

WBTB - 2
1 fragment - 0.5
1 DILD - 10

Night 2 - 12.5 pts
Competition Total - 19 pts


*Spoiler* for _Lucid Part_: 



I'm playing with one of my cats on the floor of my living room. I suddenly remember that she passed away a few weeks ago, so I realize that I'm dreaming, though I'm still not entirely thinking straight. My other cat comes up too, and I seem to think that because she's in my dream, she's passed away too. A third, black cat with bright yellow eyes comes over as well, and it has a weird presence about it, like it's a ghost. But it's still incredibly playful, so I play with it until I wake up.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 2 30th/31st 8:00p to 8:00p
+2 WBTB
+1 Fragments 2 at 10:40p and 12:10p then insomnia
+3 Non-Lucid dreams 3
  4:25a cage of trouble (birds and many creatures)
  5:45a security breach / dictator assassination / Greek fire coffins
  6:20a embalming / horses

+10 First DILD 7:15a Steppin Two Da' Void
+1 RC/stabilize
+5 eat something 
+5 First Step
+5 pocket summonation 
+5 use an electronic device
+10 Second step


*Spoiler* for _Steppin Two Da' Void_: 



I was at work and I was looking at some blue chairs that represented people with overtime, and I wanted to switch the chairs so that a certain person could be able to come in (thinking they weren't there because they were sick), then I decided not to switch the chairs, some workers seemed to recognize me and I was thinking about the person I wanted to come in, I began to think that this person was not sick but that my relative was sick.  I was then outside with two relatives and we needed to cross a street, they went to a crosswalk and made it across, but I headed the other way and then thought I should just run across the street, I ran and jumped but it had become like a divided road with the other lane quite a few feet below, and I had over jumped, and was going to overshoot and fall like 20 feet down but then I decided to reality check [+1 Reality Check] in the air by jumping again, I altered my path, then when I hit the ground I knew I was dreaming [+10 First DILD] so I thought of goals for contest and thought of eat something so I grabbed some grass and ate it [+5 Eat Something][+5 First Step] the grass was like a branching kind with lots of 45 degree angles but small with tiny wheat like extensions of the terminal divides, it didn't taste like much I chewed it and swallowed it.  Then I thought of some other goal invulnerability [Zero Fail] and I took a run at an oncoming car that was a large sedan.  But then I thought that is not one of my three steps, so I thought of phasing thru [Zero Fail and out of order](my third step), I barely made it to the sedan and was grazed off with little force, then I remembered the use of an electronic device.  I was loosing the dreamscape so i began to stabilize [No points RC already] by rubbing my hands together but I lost the dreamscape and was in the void, then I decided I could summon my phone in the void if I could rub with one hand so I was rubbing my left hand on my stomach and then I pocket summoned my phone from my right pocket [+5 Minor Summonation] with my right hand, I couldn't see to dial the thing but found some light come up a bit, I saw a door and tried to use the door to return a stable dreamscape, when I opened the door, my brother was like sleeping outside in some kind of wheelbarrow or something, I woke him and he was complaining about how long it had been, where had i been or some such and wanted to go in, I was telling him I was loosing the dream light and needed to dial the phone, I managed to connect [+5 Use an Electronic Device][+10 Second Step] but it was a long distance number so I hung up immediately, I became concerned with the phone bill and lost lucidity, then I remembered my phone actually has no service, then I false awakened I was sitting in a chair with my two relatives and two other people and was telling them about the dream and the possible bill, I decided the dream could have taken place in Sacramento or Washington DC I was going to journal the dream but suddenly I was outside and trying to find the train to Washington DC I ran along and came to a tall pillar I was going up the pillar pretty much spider-man style [ZERO Points Non-Lucid] both hands up then both legs over and over again, suddenly I realized I was quite high, I began to fear I would fall and slid back down, I decided to do a reality check, I jumped and then came down with a convincing amount of force and thought this is what reality feels like, suddenly I saw a landmark that indicated I must be in Philadelphia, I heard some people talking about crazy people and could see people down below thru holes in the road/ground, I was trying to think of how to get to Washington DC from here, but woke up




Lucid time approximately 1 minute

*Night 2 Total +47
Contest Total +63*

Considering all the stress I have been super lucky, but I think the extra weekend helped, every contest before I always had some lucid or several just before the contest began at this normal 8:00PM Sunday time.   Weekends and usually lack of stress are the key to me becoming lucid.

(Since both Lucids were followed by false awakenings I could just have easily lost them)

If I barely double the score from here on in I'll think I did OK, but I'll keep my goal set at 4 Lucids as minimal hope, 5 Lucids as Par, and 6 Lucids as GOOD  :smiley:   My insomnia will likely get worse as stress builds but on weekends maybe this insomnia after initial 3-4 hours of sleep and then 3-4 hours of insomnia, followed by the last 3-4 hours of rebound sleep has been the reason for my Lucids the past two late mornings.

I have posted off both Wednesdays as well as some time next Thursday and the Following Monday and Thursday to try to sleep in, but with so much uncertainty I just don't know how well I can do  ::|:

----------


## Sensei

*night 1*
Dreams = 2 points

*night 2*
Dreams = 3 points
Wbtb = 2 points

Total = 7 points

Moving tomorrow, been a crazy couple of days (and stayed up for 42 hours from Thursday to Friday night smh) getting things ready.

----------


## Elaineylane

Thanks for clearing up the "fight the enemy". *But not really..*.  I really thought that it was the other way. I mean how does someone fight someone they don't know? You just give them a name? You just imagine them as a what, their icon? It just doesn't make sense to me. Any suggestions would be really nice because I guess I'm either just too stupid or have just missed the details somewhere.

----------


## Elaineylane



----------


## Snehk

This night was better. If only I turned lucid in that fragment instead of only thinking about it...

*Night 3

Dream fragment: 1/2 of point
Dream: 1 point
WBTB (failure): 2 points

Night total: 31/2 points

Competition total: 8 points*

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 2

recall 3 fragments: 1½ points
recall 1 NL dream: 1 point
WBTB (failed): 2 points

Night total: 4½ points*

I was really groggy durring my WBTB so not much luck today but I can sleep in tomorrow!

----------


## Elaineylane

Three Step:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

Dream goal: Go to the moon

Wish me luck! I've been studying really hard.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 3*  :tropicalboxer:

*3 Dreams: 3 Points
3 Fragments: 1.5 Points
WBTB: 2 Points
+ 6 DJ comments: 2 Points*

*Total: 22 + 8.5 = 30.5 Points*

----------


## Saizaphod

> For help w/ Telekinesis.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Thanks for clearing up the "fight the enemy". *But not really..*.  I really thought that it was the other way. I mean how does someone fight someone they don't know? You just give them a name? You just imagine them as a what, their icon? It just doesn't make sense to me. Any suggestions would be really nice because I guess I'm either just too stupid or have just missed the details somewhere.



you intent to summon a specific enemy and "know" it is him (or atleast the manifestation of your unconscious image of that person). if you like you can ask for a picture or read some more about the user or think about in waking how you imagine him. in the end no matter how the DC looks aslong as your intention was to summon this specific DC and feel like this it the one. it actually is pretty funny to do so and see what your subc. come up with  :smiley: 





> video



wow cool i didnt heard anything about that movie until now but i will watch it soon. it even has a decent imdb-rating and seems to be a fun to watch and get some ideas for the next lucids  :smiley: 


*Third Night of Competition:*

Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragment - 0,5 points
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Advanced Summoning - 10 points
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - 10 points
Week 1 Challenge - 20 points
Object Changing - 5 points
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points 
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
Teleport - 10 points
Complete an OLD Personal Goal (Teleport into my Room) - 10 points 

*Night Total - 105,5
Competition Total - 250,5*

DJ entry 


Old Personal Goals
-Teleport into my Room


*hm how do you see it guys:* i asked the woman if she wants to accompany me and did the spiderman task with me but she wasnt there till end. would this count as "Advanced Task i - Ask a DC if he/she wants to accompany you for the rest of the dream. Can he/she help you with your goals? (RelaxAndDream)" ?

----------


## Tataglia

Dream recall is a bit sloppy. Didn't remember much dreams lately.  :Off to Bed: 

1 dream: 1 Point
2 fragments: 1 point
wbtb (failed): 2 points

Total: 4 points

SpellBee's Summer competition night 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DoubleHelix

3 full NLD's = 3 points
1 WBTB (-->H.I. then fail) = 2pts.
*EDIT:*  Add 1 point for 3 DJ comments.
______________________________________________
6 pts.

Total contest points = 10.

----------


## Occipitalred

Not my proudest DILD...  :There, there:  But I am publishing to the public so I can harvest the points.  ::tongue:: 

Spellbee2s Summer Competition Day 2 - Sided Gravity Flying and Older Women Passions - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 non lucid dreams: 3 points
1 DILD: 10 points
Interact with a dream character: 2 points
Use an electrical device (Doesn't need to work): 5 points (that weird roof sliding device)
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control: 5 points (that swivel chair I used to drive around)
Fly: 5 points (falling/flying)
Basic Summoning: 5 points
Day Total: 35 points
Competition Total: 38 points

----------


## Nebulus

5 dreams + 1 frag = 5.5pts
1 WBTB = 2pts
1 DILD = 10 Pts
Total =17.5 pts

Time travel and a tiny lucid momento yay  :smiley:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
I had a dream where I used portals which was a target
But I wasnt lucid, any points?

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Night 3: Milk Nose, Eat the Sun - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

NLD 1pt*1=1
DILD 10pt*1=10
RC 1pt*1=1
Total: 12

Only one more point than yesterday, but at least it was a lot less work to type up...  ::wtf2::

----------


## dolphin

I think I tried too hard tonight. I tried so hard to fall asleep, I had a dream about trying to fall asleep. By the time I became lucid by mind was tied up in knots. I think I have to let go a bit to loosen up.


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I wake up to find I am in my grandma's family room which makes me lucid. I walk outside and try to remember my dream goal. I struggle to remember so I walk around. All I remember is that my dream goal is dream control. I end up in a crowded apartment complex. I try to make a man sound like a seagull but nothing happens. The DCs are very realistic so I begin to question whether it's a shared dream. I see this big woman and ask her if she knows it's a dream. She says no so I tell her it is one. She says that's nice and that it's getting late. I wake up.




2 NLDs-2 points
DILD-10 points
DC interaction-2 points

night total-14 points
competition total-69 points

----------


## DawnEye11

Didn't have time for a lucid. I had one non lucid. Sorry team. :I 

*For jokes*
 :Awesome Dance:  <----The Lucidity Thief
 :Puppy dog eyes: <-----Disappointed me

Spellbee2 Competition Night 3 Team Mystic - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 :superman: Competition point
Full Non lucid dream 1 point

----------


## RelicWraith

Did better than yesterday during my lucid, though I let other dreams slip me by before that. Hopefully, such improvement will continue throughout the coming days.

Results for Monday 01 August 2016

*Fragments* = 1/2 X 2
*WBTB* = 2
*First DILD* = 10

*Reality Check/Stabalization* = 1
*Fly* = 5
*Use an Electronic Object* = 5
*Super Strength* = 5
*DC Manipulation/Mind Control* = 5
*
Element Manipulation* = 10
*Teleport* = 10
*Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object* = 10

Today's Total: 64

Competition Total: 114

Log 459 - Summer Lucid Competition - Day 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lunagoddess

1 RD = 1 point
3 DJ comments = 1 point

Competition total = 5 points

----------


## AndresLD

Sorry team, seems like the dry spell is real. I did a WBTB and had a hard time going back to sleep, which for me is usually a good thing because I tend to WILD when that happens. However, no luck today. That said, I did make use of the laptop beside my bed again, and got the same numbers as yesterday  :smiley: .

WBTB (Failed): 2 points
Recall 5 full dreams (non-LD): 5 points
Recall 2 fragments: 1 point
Total of the night: 8 Points
Competition Total: 20 points

----------


## moSh

One NLD and one failed WBTB: 3 points for a total of 4...

----------


## Shabby

So... I forgot about this. I've been massively busy, so sorry to team Instinct to have missed two days. ;-; I'll do my best to keep up now.

Recalled one fragment today, so 0.5 pts.

(Recall is going through ups and downs because of business with non-lucid dreaming things. My new dreaming buddy has been a great help though.)

----------


## MadMonkey

Wow RelaxandDream.  Impressive score so far!

*Day 3

recall 1 fragment: 1/2 
WBTB (succesful): 2
First DILD of the night: 10
RC: 1
Recall 2 Full Non lucids: 2
3 dj comments: 1

Night Totall: 16.5 points*

Got a lucid but didn't get much points. 
*Spoiler* for _The Lucid_: 



I am playing mario kart or a similar game and hit a box that gives this message in the chat box: "Congratulations: You are in a Lucid Dream. Get to the finishline without hitting any more boxes for an extra reward." I become lucid and do a nose plug RC. I type in the chat, "Hey this is a dream." I get to the bend quick ad it takes me to a mobile hole type building. I go in and its dark but I can still feel things. I think this is a gpod oportubity for a scene change and really want to doy goals but I have a False Awakening instead and tbe rest kf the dream is non lucid. 




I would like to remind my teammates that this is a 2 week competition so it is a marathon, not a sprint. Don't worry if you haven't had much points yet. It is important to get consistant sleep and not be stressed to get the most points in the long run so keep up the great work!

----------


## Raipat

Night three (31.7 -> 1.8.)

WBTB (success! WILD and DILD between 6:30 and 9 am) 2pts
WILD 10pts
 phase through closed window and fix vision: 10pt
 DC-interaction: 2pt
 basic summoning: 5pt
 multiple teleports: 5pt
 mass telekinesis / advanced unsummoning (does warping a car and 5 people to another location in dreamscape out of direct full sight count as telekinesis or unsummoning?); anyway, 10 pts

1st dream subtotal: 44pts

DILD 10pts
 reality testing 1pt
 DC-interaction: 2pt
 eating (lots of Schweinshaxn!): 5pts <- the eating part was before getting lucid, so maybe this does not count?
 used electronic device (the POS box): 5pts

2nd dream subtotal: 23pts

DJ entry: spellbee2s summer lucid competition 2016 night 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

day 3 total: 67 pts

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #3 (00:00 2016-08-01)

2 nlds: 2
WBTB: 2

DJ Entry


night total: 4
new comp total: (2 + 4 = 6)

Woohoo recall and even some near-semi-lucid awareness (noticing an odd feature of the environment) despite the jet lag.  Tripled my comp score  :smiley: .

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Night three (31.7 -> 1.8.)
> 
> WBTB (success! WILD and DILD between 6:30 and 9 am) 2pts
> WILD 10pts
>  phase through closed window and fix vision: 10pt
>  DC-interaction: 2pt
>  basic summoning: 5pt
>  multiple teleports: 5pt
>  mass telekinesis / advanced unsummoning (does warping a car and 5 people to another location in dreamscape out of direct full sight count as telekinesis or unsummoning?); anyway, 10 pts
> ...



-teleporting earns 10 points! Can you please write out what is your teleportation technique? i am curious how you do it  :smiley: 
-the thing with the car... i would say you massteleportet them.... but that would be an unspecified power and only give 5 points... or did you lift them and then "throw" them out of the sight? so it would be more of telekinesis  ::D: 

-eating before lucid doesnt count. everything you do has to be with the previous intention. otherwise that would be "spamming" like i randomly fall down a clif...oh i survived ah yes 5 points for invulnerability...

you also get points for recall you know? no dreams or fragments you remembered? 

nevertheless: good job!  ::D: 







> comp night #3 (00:00 2016-08-01)
> 
> 2 nlds: 2
> WBTB: 2
> 
> DJ Entry
> 
> 
> night total: 4
> ...



this is probably stupid to state out but i have read that melatonin (i know you use it sometimes) helps tremendously with jet lags?! you know that/use it in that matter?

----------


## Elaineylane

*SpellBee Comp my first night of trying.* 


SpellBee Comp Points:*(If I get anything wrong plz feel free mods
                       to correct me.)*

1/2 pt: 1/2 non-lucid fragment
10pts: First wild of the night
2 pts: WBTB
2 pts: Interact with a DC
10 pts: Advanced Object changing (beds to couches)
Total: 22 1/2 


*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



I was in what appeared to be a group home setting. One of the 
male staff was taking a special interest in me, in an intimate
sense. He kept flirting with me. I became lucid due to the fact
that this raised a moral flag to me & also due in fact that I was
in a home as a child & there was a sense of familiarity of a rehab
I was in multiple times as an adult in my 20's.

I woke up & kept my eyes mostly closed to go pee. And laid back 
in bed to try & continue this dream as a WBTB method & WILD.

I fell right back into the dream. Unfortunately the content was 
too overwhelming for me to consciously start preforming the task
of the competition yet my dream continued from the get go fully lucid! :poof: 

Completely lucid from the start now. I am realizing that the 
other staff & young women living here are taking notice to this
situation that's unfolding. I look around & am no longer thinking
this is a group home. It's more of a rehab which in my actual
experiences is close to the same thing yet on an adult level. But
of course my reciprocating actions by flirting back & feeling 
much affection towards this man is comforting & mutual from a 
sexual view... I am in my bed & there are other women, not girls 
around me in their beds but we are all watching tv but I'm not 
paying attention to it, only that I notice it's a movie & the 
lights are low. The bedroom scenario is bothering me so I change 
it to a living room setting which has sectional couches. This 
wasn't a hard reach for me because I had a point of reference 
from when I was in a similar setting in a rehab minus this 
particular man. (I'll explain later) I am cuddling with him & am
enjoying the intimacy. We pull the covers over our head & we can
see the light through it from the big tv & can hear others 
wispering. I feel I know him very well. I lay my head on his chest
& I can feel he is getting an erection & I'm also feeling aroused.
I realize why I feel like this. He's my husband. My real life 
husband. I decide I need to wake up now because he may still be
in our bed & I need to be in the waking world.

This dream has representation's of things merged into this weird
dream. For one, I was in a group home when I was a teenager, two, 
I was in a rehab in my twenties multiple times. One of those
times like other times I also entered on the domestic violence
side & actually did have an affair with a male staff member. I 
was an adult at that time. And the reason my husband is represented
like this is because in December I had a hysterectomy which made
it difficult for us to start having sex until right before my
son came back for the summer from college. Due to him being here
we haven't been able to be intimate so obviously I'm missing my
husband & can't wait for my son to go back for his 5th yr of 
college! 


*SpellBee Comp Points:* (If I get anything wrong plz feel free mods
                       to correct me.)

1/2 pt: 1/2 non-lucid fragment
10pts: First wild of the night
2 pts: WBTB
2 pts: Interact with a DC
10 pts: Advanced Object changing (beds to couches)
Total: 22 1/2 

(I changed a whole room so if there is a point system number for
that that I have overlooked, plz someone let me know. I wasn't 
sure if it would count as full transformation.)
*
*



Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Astral Projection/AP-Brown
Competition Notes-Teal




SpellBee Comp my first night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Elaineylane

Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

Personal Dream goal: Go to the moon
   All failed but I'll keep posting until I get them done!

Today's pts. 
Non- Full LD: 1 Pt
WBTB Fail: 2 Pts
Total:  3 points



*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



Not as fortunate. I had a dream that I was at this water place, not park. It was like a daycare for kids but not like you'd expect. I was standing in line outside not inside for some reason & people were checking in their kids to be watched by this daycare like crew of random looking people. Sketchy might be a better word. My daughter who is pregnant right now in real life is handing her kids & her new baby which hasn't been born yet over to these people. Here's where it gets weird. They take the little kids & put them in this float like device & push them away from the side & they go zooming out of the water & all of these kids are flying around in these little float like things. I'm arguing with my daughter about how could she do this & how insane this was with all of the sketchy people she was handing her kids off too. 

Some woman tells me I should let my kids go too! I thought I was alone but now I have a baby. Now I'm furious & I tell her to get the hell away from me & hell no! This is looks so unsafe & I'm freaking out & my daughter is still arguing with me. I finally just wake up which was great because I was exhausted by this insane scenario that seemed to go on forever.

Unfortunately I wake & realize I had the perfect tools in this damn dream to complete a plethora of tasks! As much as I'd like to say I was lucid, I was not. I think my studying for tasks helped but my night was kinds of weird to begin with. Our compressor on our brand new A/C unit has been out for a week & our guy can't come until later today or tomorrow. Hence we've been sleeping on a futon in front of a window unit & sleeping like that just isn't good for lucid dreaming for the most part. Even though yesterday I pulled a miracle out with one.

I did try to do a WBTB but didn't get very far. I started to go into a dream but the heat just wasn't allowing it to go anywhere interesting. My brain probably woke me up out of boredom, lol. So a great big fail there but at least I tried...




Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Astral Projection/AP-Brown
Competition Notes-Teal




SpellBee Comp my 2nd night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Elaineylane

> Wow RelaxandDream.  Impressive score so far!
> 
> *Day 3
> 
> recall 1 fragment: 1/2 
> WBTB (succesful): 2
> First DILD of the night: 10
> RC: 1
> Recall 2 Full Non lucids: 2
> ...



I totally agree. I did well for my first night but the second was a bust & I studied my butt off, lol.

----------


## Elaineylane

> So... I forgot about this. I've been massively busy, so sorry to team Instinct to have missed two days. ;-; I'll do my best to keep up now.
> 
> Recalled one fragment today, so 0.5 pts.
> 
> (Recall is going through ups and downs because of business with non-lucid dreaming things. My new dreaming buddy has been a great help though.)



That's okay. Life happens. It'll just make you try harder. I missed the actual first day too due to life happens as I like to say, lol.  ::rallysmile::

----------


## Raipat

> -teleporting earns 10 points! Can you please write out what is your teleportation technique? i am curious how you do it 
> -the thing with the car... i would say you massteleportet them.... but that would be an unspecified power and only give 5 points... or did you lift them and then "throw" them out of the sight? so it would be more of telekinesis 
> 
> -eating before lucid doesnt count. everything you do has to be with the previous intention. otherwise that would be "spamming" like i randomly fall down a clif...oh i survived ah yes 5 points for invulnerability...
> 
> you also get points for recall you know? no dreams or fragments you remembered? 
> 
> nevertheless: good job!



Thanks!
So the first dream score total remains, the second lowered to 18. Schweinshaxn was very lecker, anyways  ::D: 
No dream recall from before WBTB, and only lucids afterwards.
My favourite teleportation techniques are simply "willing" myself to the new location (seems I somehow tamed the mechasnism in LD that induces random scenery changes in nlds) and "zooming" into a new location. The first one is very effective but quite often puts me somewhere I did not expect to go, the second one is more strenous but also more acurate. I imagine the new location in-dream and put my focus on it like zooming in with a camera. Usually I then land there but it uses up a lot of my dream energy.

----------


## spellbee2

I'm back, baby! I feel like it's been months since I've had a decent quality lucid, but I finally did it. This is why I love competitions.

2 NLDs - 2
1st DILD - 10
RC/Stabilization - 1
Invulnerability - 5
Flying - 5
1st Step - 5

2nd DILD - 5
RC/Stabilization - 1
Mass Telekinesis - 10
2nd Step - 10
Teleport - 10
3rd Step - 15
Interact with a DC - 2

WBTB - 2

Night 3 Total - 83 pts
Competition Total - 102 pts

DJ Entry

Also, adding to my personal goals:
*NEW* Climb to the top of a building and do an Assassin's Creed synchronization.

----------


## spellbee2

> Thanks for clearing up the "fight the enemy". *But not really..*.  I really thought that it was the other way. I mean how does someone fight someone they don't know? You just give them a name? You just imagine them as a what, their icon? It just doesn't make sense to me. Any suggestions would be really nice because I guess I'm either just too stupid or have just missed the details somewhere.



One thing that could help is checking out pictures of some members in this thread. But really, it's just as fun letting the dream come up with an image for you. Just try to summon them by name, and see who shows up. You may not know what they look like, but you can usually sense in the dream that they are who you're looking for.

For example, I've never met anyone on this forum in person, but I've had dreams where some people show up, including:
Mismagius - several times, and usually he looked like either his avatar or his profile picture
OpheliaBlue - looked like herself, though I've seen her picture so I guess that doesn't count
Sensei - I actually purposely summoned him to teach me dream control. He looked like his avatar, but with brown hair.
And probably some more that I can't think of off the top of my head.

I've also shown up in a couple people's dreams too, from what I've heard. So it's definitely not impossible, and honestly, I think it's more fun finding out what your subconscious thinks other people look like - especially if it's actually eerily close to the truth.






> Not my proudest DILD...  But I am publishing to the public so I can harvest the points. 
> 
> Spellbee2’s Summer Competition Day 2 - Sided Gravity Flying and Older Women Passions - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 3 non lucid dreams: 3 points
> 1 DILD: 10 points
> Interact with a dream character: 2 points
> Use an electrical device (Doesn't need to work): 5 points (that weird roof sliding device)
> Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control: 5 points (that swivel chair I used to drive around)
> ...



Don't forget your 5 points for your first step of Using an Electrical Device. 






> *SpellBee Comp my first night of trying.* 
> 
> 
> SpellBee Comp Points:*(If I get anything wrong plz feel free mods
>                        to correct me.)*
> 
> 1/2 pt: 1/2 non-lucid fragment
> 10pts: First wild of the night
> 2 pts: WBTB
> ...



Don't forget 10 points for the first DILD in there. And full transformation is transforming yourself, not your surroundings. But Advanced Object Changing sounds about right.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 3 31st/1st 8:00p to 8:00p
+2 WBTB
+3 Non-Lucid dreams 3
  10:15p Freeway crossing / ducking the rails / trapped between the bars
  12:50a Strange Math Class / Bizarre Exam Packet
   3:45a Muddy Pool / Oil Derek / Jumping the Live Wires / The Metal Pit mines / Escape in the all terrain vehicle

Night 3 total +5
Contest Total +68


I was able to visit my relative in the hospital one last time, only hours before the end.
(I'm sure they will be seen again in my dreams as they were in both of my lucids: the dream companion who didn't cross the line in the First LD & one of the two relatives crossing the street and one of the two I was talking to after losing lucidity in the Second LD)

Hopefully stress of pending forced move, concern for pets and stuff, and attempting to wrap things up won't give me 24/7 insomnia 
(sleep is required to dream, dream is required for LD)






> Thanks for clearing up the "fight the enemy". *But not really..*.  I really thought that it was the other way. I mean how does someone fight someone they don't know? You just give them a name? You just imagine them as a what, their icon? It just doesn't make sense to me. Any suggestions would be really nice because I guess I'm either just too stupid or have just missed the details somewhere.



While I never go for these types of tasks as I suck at summoning people, I did once see a Dream Views person in a dream, they were one of the hostages being held by a surrendering gunman coming out of a bathroom.  (I had seen pic on DV, and she just walked out of the bathroom along with some coworkers and imaginary DCs, then out came the gunman as I just walked thru the scene)

I have tried to summon Dream Views friend that I know what they look like but have never succeeded, tried for most of a whole LD in a past lucid dream contest: behind the back, direct, around corner, door summonation (like 30+ doors and corridors)

Most people claim they see someone and just know it is say Dolphin, because they have a bottle for a nose or something, others can summon their friends and enemies at will (a huge advantage).  I have punched my way out of a void mine-craft style into a mind-craft like dreamscape to have DCs with actual labels floating over their heads  :smiley: 

I don't like this part of the contest much so I focus on the Tasks of the Year when I think of them or personal Goals, especially since I don't think much of the August tasks of the month.

----------


## Raed3700

Night #3 results:
1- NLD = 1

Ummmm, yeah.. that's pretty much it.
Night total = competition total = 1.              (Team Valor)

----------


## Sivason

In some ways a good night and in others not so much. I have been slacking as far as Lucid dream fundamentals go, as I am now crazy about Brazilian Jiujitsu. So this comp is good for me. I had lots of LDs on night 3, but am far from impressed by the quality. I hope that by mid comp I will be back to my better self and have DJ entries that are cooler. Here is the link for all 4 dreams as they are not really long enough for their on entries, Summer Comp. Day 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD #1 (10 points), RC(1), electronic device (5), lesser phase through object (5), interact w/DC (2) =27

_?DEILD from LD is Chain LD 2 points?_
DEILD #1 chain LD (2 points?) RC (1) super strength (5) super speed (5)= 13

WILD #1 (10 points) WBTB (2) RC (1) interact with Dc (2)=15

WILD #2 (5 points) 

Night #3 total: 60

*Comp total: 110*

----------


## Snehk

Not my best nights lately. With some effort it might still change until competition is over.

*Night 4

Recalled dream fragment: 1/2 of point

Competition total: 8 1/2 points*

[02-08-2016] #4th competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Saizaphod

> Night #3 results:
> 1- NLD = 1
> 
> Ummmm, yeah.. that's pretty much it.
> Night total = competition total = 1.              (Team Valor)



Score the 10th lucid that you posted into your workbook  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

Oh right. Dang it, missed my WBTB

*Night 4*:tropicalboxer:

*3 Dreams: 3 Points
1 Fragment: 0.5 Points

Total: 30.5 + 3.5 = 34 Points*

----------


## cooleymd

> DILD #1 (10 points), RC(1) ... 
> _?DEILD from LD is Chain LD 2 points?_
> DEILD #1 chain LD (2 points?) RC (1) ...



LD Chaining guess this brings up a question about repeated tasks within the chain

I almost never manage to DEILD but when I lose lucidity and then regain it I consider it the same dream and so wouldn't count like stabilization in one and then RC in another (or double of one or other), In fact I would consider the Lucid/nonLucid/Lucid all to be ONE LD same with  Lucid/void/Lucid (or any combination thereof).

Don't know what the rule should be with DEILD, I would think I would try different tasks from the first part (most tasks are allowed once per dream, some once per night, and some like goals once per competition) guess it comes down to the definition of what is one dream

For me I consider one REM cycle to be one dream, but If I did DEILD I suppose I would count it as an extra lucid in my LD total

but I never wake up once in the night record 2-3 scenes, then wake up in the morning recalling 5 more and claim like 7-8 dreams for me If I woke up 2X I would claim 2 dreams (3 at most but only if I was certain the parts were from different REM cycles,  I have remembered too many time like 5-8 segments that seemed totally separate after being asleep for only 40 minutes in a late cycle to believe they are not one dream, albeit with many different parts)

----------


## DoubleHelix

2 NLD's and 1 sheet-soaking nightmare = 3pts
WBTB - to change bed linen and tee shirt! (fail) = 2 pts
3 fragments (Jeweled DMT snake, peeing in toilet, fingering D/C) = 1.5
*Edit*: Add one point for 3 DJ comments.
----------------------
Total = 7.5 points

----------


## moSh

Night the fourth: same again - full dream + unsuccessful WBTB (two of them actually): *3 points*.

----------


## BlairBros

*Day 4 Results:*
-1 NLD 1 point
-1 Fragment 0.5 points
Night total: 1.5 points

*Competition Total: 33.5 points*

----------


## Occipitalred

3 more non-lucids for me.
Spellbee2s Summer Competition Day 4 - Guinea Pig's Theatrical Acts Work Doors - Dream Journals

Despite this, I think we're all doing better than I expected!

Today's night: 3 pts
Total: 46 pts.

----------


## JadeGreen

On the up and up...

Spell's Summer Comp Night 4: Bamboo Pool - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

RC/Stabilize: 1pt*1=1
DILD 10pt*1=10
Advanced summoning(dg) 15pt*1=15
DC Interact 2pt*1=2
Ask for advice 5pt*1=5

Night Total: 33

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

competition total-70 points

----------


## AndresLD

Dryspell continues. I officially start school today, which is usually a bad thing.

WBTB (Failed): 2 points
2 Dreams: 2 points
3 Fragments: 1.5 points
Night Total: 5.5 points
*Competition Total:* 25.5 points

----------


## Nebulus

4 dreams journaled = 4pts
1 WBTB = 2pts
1 DILD = 10pts
Meet a team mate = 7 pts
Ask a DC what time it is = 20pts
Total=43pts

Awkward summoning :s - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> LD Chaining guess this brings up a question about repeated tasks within the chain
> 
> I almost never manage to DEILD but when I lose lucidity and then regain it I consider it the same dream and so wouldn't count like stabilization in one and then RC in another (or double of one or other), In fact I would consider the Lucid/nonLucid/Lucid all to be ONE LD same with  Lucid/void/Lucid (or any combination thereof).
> 
> Don't know what the rule should be with DEILD, I would think I would try different tasks from the first part (most tasks are allowed once per dream, some once per night, and some like goals once per competition) guess it comes down to the definition of what is one dream
> 
> For me I consider one REM cycle to be one dream, but If I did DEILD I suppose I would count it as an extra lucid in my LD total
> 
> but I never wake up once in the night record 2-3 scenes, then wake up in the morning recalling 5 more and claim like 7-8 dreams for me If I woke up 2X I would claim 2 dreams (3 at most but only if I was certain the parts were from different REM cycles,  I have remembered too many time like 5-8 segments that seemed totally separate after being asleep for only 40 minutes in a late cycle to believe they are not one dream, albeit with many different parts)



in my opinion loosing lucidity and gaining it back is the same dream but DEILDing is a new lucid since you exit (wake up) and enter the next ("similar to the same" landscape). so tasks per dream should count here too again.



*Fourth Night of Competition:*

First night sleeping with GF in same bed again was.... nah (atleast dream-technically)... i got a little to late to bed and had to stand up early so no proper attempts for lucidity just intention and mantra with wakenings... i had a near lucid where a glas full of water was horizontally between a chair and a table... i noticed it and thought about a dream but instead ran over to the next room and told my GF about it...


Remember 3 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1,5 points
Remember 3 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points

3 DJ comments - 1 point

*Night Total - 5,5
Competition Total - 256*

----------


## Sensei

Day 3
2 dreams = 2 points
Wbtb = 2 points
1 wild = 10 points

Dream
I laid in bed for like 20 min during a wbtb and then just appeared in a dream. I sat down to think of my goals and then woke up.  :Sad:  

Day 4
2 dreams = 2 points 
Wbtb = 2 points
2 DILD = 15 points
1st of 3 step task = 5 points 
Personal task (meet rick!) = 15 points

Stabilize = 1 point
Interact with a dc = 2 points
Summon a dc around corner = 10 points (rick is a fictional character)
Mass tk (boat) = 10 points
Electronic device = 5 points
Drink something = 5 points 
Teleport = 10 points
Adv unsummoning = 10 points (might be summoning as well, gonna wait on your call on this one) 

Stabilize = 1 point
Interact with a dc = 2 points 
Adv object DC changing = 10 points
Basic summon = 5 points
Found my egg!!! It is a little bigger in dreams. Not a personal task, but has been a goal for a while now.

Dream 1

*Spoiler* for _Rick!_: 



I am going down a river in a canoe (thanks to incubation on that from my mom) I realize that I am dreaming and that in the dream I was Morty. I should meet rick! I use my tk to force the boat to go really fast and around a bend. I use that to summon rick and his boat. I talk to him a little (forgot already  :Sad: ) I then land at the end of a lake at a pub. There is a TV there with a ps4 attached. I start playing a cool hack and slash game and then it changes into more of a customize your wardrobe and dance, japanese warrior edition. It gets all up in my face with picking this one special girl, so I click her and get interrupted by the bartender. 
"That is everyone's favorite character because of her specialty." H sets a beer down and start drinking it. I find a long flowing purple dress with lotus flowers on it and then I decide to go into the game. I teleport in and still have the controller in my hand. I spin the character around and around and am thinking about dancing. We are in a old japanese style house with the rice paper walls and doors and tatami mats. Then after spinning more than she should be able to, i jam the analog sticks to see what is going to happen. Her clothes just disappear and she jumps me and starts making advances on me. I move the analog sticks back and she starts spinning the other way and then it get her to the spinning way too much point again and clothes just appear on her.



Dream 2
[SPOILER]I am hanging with my sisters (umm... they might be evil btw) and we are playing a game that I don't know the rules to. I realize that it is a dream and then I start looking for rules that make sense. First they say a word, and show an egg. That egg is considered a specific color and snacks need to be eaten before or after finding one. My sisters are complaining about not bringing enough snacks for a long game. They show an orange egg and give the word frenzch. I take an orange colored pencil and write 1, then draw an egg and then write the word. It is time for us to head out and look for it and they leave. My sister shows me a map that says where the egg is around the river before leaving. I then grab the table and transform it into the map that I just saw. I set a bag down where the egg is supposed to be and then I reach into it. I pull the egg out! 

For a side note, my wife bought me an egg a few months ago that changes colors in different lights. I decided to keep it in my pocket and summon a bigger one that will hatch a familiar for me in dreams. I finally got it. Super excited.  :smiley:  just gotta hatch that boy (probably a 10k egg  :tongue2: )
[/SPOILER]

----------


## DoubleHelix

Wow...Occiptalred you're kickin' ass!  3 LD's in one night?  So freakin' jealous!   ::holyshit:: 

Oops.  I need to read more carefully!   ::chuckle::

----------


## lunagoddess

3 RD = 3
failed wbtb = 2

competition total = 10

----------


## RelicWraith

Both discomfort and anxiousness for the competition is making me very restless throughout the night. Thus, recall has plummeted. Still, I've got another DILD out of this. Not as much points as yesterday, and I got a bit lucky at times, and foolish in other ways.

Results for Teusday 02 August 2016

*Fragments* = 1/2 X 1
*WBTB* = 2
*First DILD* = 10

*Reality Check/Stabalization* = 1
*Interact With Dream Character* = 2
*Fly* = 5
*Change Gravity* = 5
*Element Manipulation* = 10

*Comments in Journals (Relax and Dream, lDreamCafe11, Nebulus)* = 1

Today's Total: 36 1/2

Competition Total: 150 1/2

EDIT: Oops, forgot to link the journal.

Also, I want help classifying whether that dark orb counted as element manipulation, or basic summoning and telekinesis. It's probably not going to affect today's score, but would at least give a good idea what to shoot for in later dreams.

EDIT2: Got the energy orb thing cleared up.
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fire...n-day-4-76793/

----------


## Tataglia

Day 2

I was told in my first DJ entry that I could count a small moment of lucidity as an LD.
So Day 1 needs a small update

1 dream: 1 point
2 fragments: 1 point
wbtb (failed): 2 points
DILD: 10 points

Total: 14 points

Day 2:
2 dreams: 2 points

Competition Total: 16 points

SpellBee's Summer competition night 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DawnEye11

::meditate:: *Competition Points*
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
• Eat Something - 5 points
• Fly - 5 points
• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - 5 points (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)
• Element Manipulation - 10 points 
• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)
• Complete second chosen task - 10 points
• Complete third chosen task - 15 points
_____________________________________
73 points

^^ If I'm missing something or do something wrong with points and your reading this feel free to tell me. I appreciate it!

Dream Journal Entry
Spellbee2 Competition Night 4 Team Mystic - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Three step task

• Element Manipulation -*10 points*
• Push your hand through a solid object -*5 points*(note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

I probably will try doing my personal goals next.
Personal goal
1) Complete Dhl mission by getting rid of the snake
2)Dance with a dc

----------


## Sivason

No luck. Only seven hours to sleep with work in AM. 

WBTB (2)
2 frag (1)
1 dream (1)

Total for comp:114

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Update Goals:*

New Personal Goals:
-Enter a Picture/Television
-Shrink or Enlarge myself
-Play rock-paper-scissors with a DC
-Summon an Animal
-Find my Dreamguide
-Transform (change color or appearance) of a part of my Clothes while looking at them 
-Change an Apple into a Banana without looking away
-Smoke consciously a Joint in a Lucid Dream 
-Make it Rain


Old Personal Goals
-Learn or improve a Dreamcontrol with the help of a DC
-Complete atleast 2 TOTM´s in one Dream
-change Day to Night or Night to Day


enough...^^

----------


## Raipat

after a successful night 3 there is not much to report for night 4 (1.8. -> 2.8.): 1 fragment

----------


## Elaineylane

Still haven't got my A/C fixed. I'm actually sick today, literally. Woke up to dealing w/ the A/C guy & he can't fix it today. I've heard it's 2 problems now. So no dream anything. Sorry folks but I guess today is a bust. I'll comment tomorrow on others DJ's but today I just can't do anymore than this.

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 4

1 fragment: 1/2
WBTB (failed): 2

Night total 2.5 points*

Went to bed stressed and had only deep sleep because of it. :/

----------


## spellbee2

Not as much luck last night as the night before.

1 NLD - 1(Funny enough, I had found the source code for some dream processor and was making changes to the code, but I didn't actually become lucid  :Cheeky:  )
WBTB - 2

Night 4 Total - 3 pts
Competition Total - 105 pts

----------


## BlairBros

*Day 5 Results:*
-1 NLD 1 point
Bad night unfortunately, lack of sleep and uni getting into full swing.

*Competition Total: 34.5 points*

----------


## BlairBros

*Day 5 Results:*
-1 NLD 1 point
Bad night unfortunately, lack of sleep and uni getting into full swing.

*Competition Total: 34.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 4 1st/2nd 8:00p to 8:00p
+2 wBTB
.5 fragment (12:10a)
+1 Non-Lucid dream 1
  1:30a Fines and Penalty (ticket) / Worrying

*Night total +3.5
Contest Total 71.5*


I wonder how day 5 is over in Aussie Land already Day 4 still has an hour to go here


I have posted all of tomorrow off and then three hours the next morning
So I should be able to sleep in for sure tomorrow and then a tiny bit the next day
(Stress still is high tho so who knows, maybe I'll get some more late night insomnia, mid morning Lucid rebound)

----------


## spellbee2

> Stabilize = 1 point
> Interact with a dc = 2 points
> Summon a dc around corner = 10 points (rick is a fictional character)
> Mass tk (boat) = 10 points
> Electronic device = 5 points
> Drink something = 5 points 
> Teleport = 10 points
> Adv unsummoning = 10 points (might be summoning as well, gonna wait on your call on this one)



Summoning and unsummoning are listed separately, so that should be fine.






> *Competition Points*
> • Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
> • First DILD of the Night - 10 points
> • Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
> • Eat Something - 5 points
> • Fly - 5 points
> • Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - 5 points (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)
> • Push your hand through a solid object - 5 points (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)
> • Element Manipulation - 10 points 
> ...



Since points for advanced versions replace the basic versions, you get points for fully phasing, but not hand phasing (though you still get the 15 points for the 3rd step of hand phasing). So 73 points.

----------


## Snehk

*Day 5

Recalled a fragment: 1/2 of point

Competition total: 9 points*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sneh...2016%5D-76802/

----------


## Nfri

2 dreams

total = 2 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Fifth Night of Competition:*

Remember 7 Non-Lucid Fragment - 3,5 points
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Telekinesis - 5 points
Fly - 5 points
Use an Electronic Device - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points


*Night Total - 58,5
Competition Total - 314,5*


DJ entry

----------


## Saizaphod

Managed a super short one again. 

*Night 5*:tropicalboxer:

*2 Dreams: 2 Points
6 Fragments: 3 Points
WBTB ( success ): 2 Points
DILD: 10 Points
Basic summoning: 5 Points
Teleportation: 10 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 




Non-lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid, maybe due to a nose pinch reality check. I instantly want to go to my destination so I will a door to existence. I look behind my back expecting it to be there and it is, it's yellow as it always is. I go to it and I open it. I enter a new scenery through it, this is how I get around the dream world usually. I lose lucidity soon after. I think I'm trying erase something out of existence with my hand. ~ 




Can't recall where I ended up, because I didn't get up to write the LD. I tried to have another one right after. I also forgot to stabilize and bring my self to the moment again.

*Total: 32 Points
Competition total: 34 + 32 = 66 Points*

----------


## Tataglia

*Go Team Instinct, we can do this!
*
Day 3

2 Dreams: 2 points
2 fragments: 1 point
Wbtb (failed): 2 points
4 DJ comments: 1 point

Total: 6 points
Competition Total 22 points


SpellBee's Summer competition night 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DoubleHelix

Crummy night of recall for me.
1 NLD = 1 point
WBTB = 2 points
1 fragment = 0.5 point
--------------------------
Total 3.5 points for 8/3/16

----------


## TheNinjaStrike

Hey, I signed up for the second week of the competition 

First task : Element manipulation. 

Second task : Basic summoning.

Third Task : Telekinesis.

New personal goal : Summon Excalibur and slice something In half effortlessly.

Old personal goal : Sustain a clear and vivid lucid dream for at least a minute.

I'm hoping I'll manage to complete a few but some construction is happening on my house, so it may be difficult.

----------


## Raipat

only small stuff to report for 5th night (2.8. -> 3.8.)

WBTB (failed) 2pts
3 Fragments (a lot of day residue, it's funny to observe which events of what days go into dreams/fragments of what nights) 1.5 pts

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #4: 0

comp night #5:

frags: 1 (pushing hobo on sidewalk who was rude to my wife): +0.5
nl dreams: 1 (flying like a bird over a beach on the ocean by a tall rocky cliff, riding the air currents like a bird, ecstatic, it was amazing), +1

first DILD of the night: +10 (finally, a TASK-y LD!) LD#196
   stop time: +10
   interact with DC: +2
   push hand through solid object: +5, first step of 3-step: +5
   maintain breath awareness for a minute: fail: made it to 35 seconds though!  And the clock was WEIRD!


*Spoiler* for _LD details_: 



I'm walking towards a tower with a group of people, we're tourists visiting some attraction, we enter the staircase inside and begin the climb and I have a slow dawning awareness that I'm dreaming.  I notice girls among the group climbing the stairs and I stop time and I notice all the DCs have frozen in place.  I come up behind a girl and hug her from the back.   We all continue the climb again and I hug another girl from the back briefly, but I stop myself and remember there are points to be had!   I begin by recalling goal.  I recall 3-step #1 and turn and face the wall (grey concrete) and think "there is no wall" and easily push my left hand through the wall up to the wrist, and pull it back out.  Then I raise my right hand and think "wall is now solid" and tap the wall with my right index finger, my finger stops at the surface and it feels like I'm tapping solid concrete.   I'm really happy at this immediate success and do it some more.    I notice my best friend MR and say "Hey, M, check this out!" we're standing on a landing and I push my left hand through the wall up to the wrist again, this time it takes more force and there is resistance like the wall is made of solid styrofoam.  MR is amazed and says "Whoa, how?!"   MR and I continue climbing the staircase.  I turn to MR and look into his eyes, he's standing close, he looks young and his face is accurate.  I tell him "You're in my dream, you know!"   MR says "Yeah!? Wow!"  I give him a friendly hand squeeze of his shoulder and say "I see you in a lot of dreams," and while I continue to explain he gets sort of an expression on his face like he's not sure if he likes that fact, I think he thinks they're gay dreams or something, I quickly then say "we're usually drinking or <some other thing>".    
I turn again to the wall on my right and this time I push my left hand through (again like stiff styrofoam), pull it out, tap the surface with the index finger of my left hand, feel it solid, then push my hand through again and pull it out.   I feel completely confident that I can produce the solidity/transparency of objects at will.
M says something while we climb, suggesting some activity, but I say "no, I need more points!".  I'm thinking a bit about dream duration, it seems completely stable and clear.   I think of breath awareness for a minute (new personal goal).   We emerge from the staircase onto a large open rooftop, and I hand MR my watch, it's an elegant small analog watch with a ticking second hand, which I give to him to hold for me.  The second hand reaches 12 right then and I begin awareness of my breath and breathing on purpose.   I realize I don't need to look at the watch because there's a clock right in front of me now, like an alarm clock, with a larger face than the watch, so I just focus on watching that and counting seconds and following my breath.   But this is the most bizarre clock I've ever seen.  There are multiple dials and devices all in motion over the face of the clock, each "hand" is a different color, it is a chaotic mess of color and swirling movement.  The "second hand" swoops randomly from number to number, but still keeping a pace of seconds.   I'm standing still watching the clock and following my breath.  I get up to 35 seconds, and I feel

 the dream fade/transition.



Maintaining breath awareness for a minute will be challenging, but it's a good challenge.  I probably just need to keep moving while doing it for now.
Highlight of the dream was the repeated perfect success of switching back and forth at will between non-solid/solid wall, just as I'd planned.
Too bad I didn't know about the spider-climb challenge task before hand, I had the tall tower right there I could have climbed it easily.

WBTB: 2

points for the night: 35.5, new comp total: 6 + 35.5 = 41.5

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Night 5: High school crush, toddler dream self - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Frag .5pt*1=.5
NLD 1pt*2=2
DILD 10pt*1=10
WBTB 2pt*1=2
RC/Stabilize 2pt*4 (at least)=1
Interact with DC=2pt*1=2

Night Total=17.5

----------


## DawnEye11

> Since points for advanced versions replace the basic versions, you get points for fully phasing, but not hand phasing (though you still get the 15 points for the 3rd step of hand phasing). So 73 points.



Okay, thanks for fixing it for me. : ) I will remember that when calculating my points next time.


 ::meditate:: *Competition Points*
• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
________________________________________
12 points

Dream Journal Entry
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...-mystic-76809/

----------


## Nebulus

4 non-lucid dreams = 4pts
1 WBTB = 2pts
Total=6pts

dragons and more dragons but no lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## cooleymd

> ]New personal goal : Summon Excalibur and slice something In half effortlessly.
> 
> Old personal goal : Sustain a clear and vivid lucid dream for at least a minute.



you can have more than just one of each  (you can only claim one per dream/chain) so list a few you can steal some from other people lists like my   flip a coin and land on edge or whatever  :smiley:    or steal some from Lucid Challenges  
you can have several/many on each list   just can't be ones you've done before in ANY dream on the NEW list  :smiley: 

Each day is 8pm to 8pm YOUR time zone
I don't know when the second week begins tho for second week joiners  :smiley:  probably half way thru on the weekend
Spellbee will know

he can also determine if your Old goal is really just stabilization which is already listed for 1pt or if because it is a specific enough goal still qualifies, generally the goal needs to be something specific, so I couldn't choose 'make my self levitate' because it would be shot down as flying  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:   but if I chose 'find a flying skate board and levitate on it' it would probably be acceptable.

----------


## dolphin

Weird night tonight! I was struggling with recall again until imagining having sex with a former co-worker apparently sparked both nightmares and happy dreams.

3 NLDs-3 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...night-5-76812/

DILD-10 points

DILD-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
flying-5 points
phase through solid object-10 points
basic summon-5 points
advanced unsummoning-10 points

night total-55 points
competition total-125 points

----------


## Shabby

0.5 pts for recall
2 for failed WBTB

Working my way back up slowly.

----------


## RelicWraith

Argh. I slept terribly this night. Guess I shoulda curbed my enthusiasm a bit.

Results for Wednesday 03 August 2016

*Fragments = 1/2 X 2*
*WBTB = 2*
*Non-Lucid Dreams = 1*

Today's Total: 4

Competition Total: 154 1/2

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fire...y-egypt-76813/

----------


## AndresLD

This is seriously frustrating. I am getting good sleep and doing WBTBs religiously, but not seeing results. I'm one of my fragments from last night I was even discussing this competition with my dad and was interested in joining, but I guess my mindfulness wasn't too great.

WBTB (failed): 2 points
1 non-LD dream recalled: 1 point
2 fragments: 1 point
Night Total: 4 points
*Competition Total: 29.5 Points*

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 5

recal 1 fragment: 0.5
recal 1 NL dream: 1
WBTB (Succseful): 2

First DILD of night: 10
Interact with DCs: 2
Telekinesis: 5
DC manipulation: 5
Basic Summoning: 5
Chain a LD: 2
Fly: 5
Complete first three-step task: 5
Complete second three-step task: 10
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object : 10

4 DJ comments: 1.33

Night total: 62.83 Points
*

Link to dream. Warning: sexual content.

*edit: Extra DJ comment and I want to change my third three-step task from teleport to *Fully Phase through Big Solid Object*.

*Three-step task:*
1)Fly
2)Tekelinesis
3)Fully Phase through Big Solid Object

----------


## moSh

Night 5: Gosh darn it I woke up, remembered a huge dream, fell back asleep and dreamt I wrote it all down. *0 points.*

----------


## melissajuice

*August 3, 2016*
_Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point_

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/meli...me-milk-76817/

My sleep schedule has been really messed up this week.  It will be fixed soon!

*Competition Total So Far: 1 pt*

----------


## BlairBros

*Day 6 Results:*
-5 NLDs 5 points
-1 fragment 0.5 points
Night Total: 5.5 points

*Competition Total: 40 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Stomach was killing me last night from the birthday steak I ate. Woke up feeling like I was about to vomit. Still worth it though, that steak was delicious.

2 Fragments - 1
1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Night 5 Total - 4 pts
Competition Total - 109 pts





> Each day is 8pm to 8pm YOUR time zone
> I don't know when the second week begins tho for second week joiners  probably half way thru on the weekend
> Spellbee will know
> 
> he can also determine if your Old goal is really just stabilization which is already listed for 1pt or if because it is a specific enough goal still qualifies, generally the goal needs to be something specific, so I couldn't choose 'make my self levitate' because it would be shot down as flying  he he   but if I chose 'find a flying skate board and levitate on it' it would probably be acceptable.



Second week starts on Sunday, August 7th. That's also when the second weekly challenge will start.

As for the personal goal, a time minimum on a lucid dream is fine for the Beginner/Lower Tier - I definitely wouldn't accept it for the upper levels.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 5 2nd/3rd 8:00p to 8:00p

+2 WBTB
+1 Fragments 2 12:00a and 4:00a)
+4 Non-Lucid dream 4
  5:00a movie / mother / candy on car / girl steals $3 / threats / bashing head
  6:15a courthouse class / wrong quarters / hot chicks / bailiff running late
  7:55a back at the courthouse / talking to girl / described dream / food / dropping phone & IDs / lending $5 / demonstrating to Juror 11
  9:30a using bike to haul things / rigging a mount / putting on the wrong shoes / returning a letter / clearing up

Night total +7
Contest Total 78.5

I think my mistake was going to sleep pretty late near 10 and except for brief awakening pretty much sleeping thru to 4am, so the underlying mistake was not drinking a ton of fluids I didn't do much night work either, just telling myself over and over I can sleep in I have the day off (sleeping in NOT EQUAL sleeping thru foolish subconscious)
After drifting off to very clear dreams 2x I was up a while then up a while again.

Spent today cleaning up to prepare for forced move, feels like tearing apart my life to start a new unknown life.  

I will be able to sleep in tomorrow a bit but this time I'll use some actual mantras and drink some serious fluids.





> ...
> advanced unsummoning-10 points



Dolphin:
In your dream journal you say "I get up and successfully summon a wooden board. I'm not able to summon the blanket, though. I put the board down, but before my eyes it disappears."

was it intentional? the banishing?


I try not to claim points unless I mean to do something
I did once claim banishing a half visible self-animated object that was attacking someone in my dream, but I was trying to get rid of it, tho I would have been just as happy to claim telekinesis if all my intent and hand waving had made it become solid, and inanimate and cause it to sit back on its base and quit attacking  :smiley:

----------


## Elaineylane

3 pts - 3 non-lucids
4 pts- interacting with dc's
2 pts- Wbtb
5 pts eat something (cherry icies)
= 14 pts

Goals: Three Step:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the moon
Old Dream goal: Go to my dream house


*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



D1: partial Non-lucid- I was in Wal-Mart & I won a trip to somewhere but the dream didn't go much of anywhere else do to the WBTB method. I hate it when that interrupts a dream. So it was only a partial.

D2: Non-lucid- WBTB method. I was in a game, kind of like Big Brother but different. Maybe if you cross bred that with American Ninja Warrior & had teams. It was a dream so I guess it doesn't matter, I just wish I could explain stuff better sometimes. Anyway. We were doing physical competitions in teams not as individuals. This was a little drawn out & boring in my opinion. Until I find out that someone had rigged the contest so no matter how hard we were all trying, in the end we couldn't possibly win. We were all really mad. Someone was lying in wait in a corn field & jumped out & got ahead of us. Hence the cheating rigged part. 

D3: Non=lucid- I was working at convenience store at night. So when I entered the dream it reminded me of when a zoom lens comes in for the shot from a high level, not like I walked into the store. I thought that was really weird. People were coming in & out a lot because of these amazing icies. Cherry icies to be more precise. I was trying to keep people from stealing them because it was just me & another guy working there. I eventually stole one for myself in resignation & drank it. It was weird also that there was another counter in there like a soda shop but also the help yourself stations for the drinks like a normal convenient store so I was running around that stupid counter a lot.

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Astral Projection/AP-Brown
Competition Notes-Teal




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elaineylane/spellbee-comp-my-4th-night-76828/

----------


## Elaineylane

*Wow, that's impressive cooleymind! 78.5, Congrats!*

----------


## Sivason

YES! Finally getting back into good LDs! Did my best fireball ever!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...travel-76821/
Night 5: Best Fire Ball Ever!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


DILD #1 (10), RC (1), Interact DC (2), _?? control time (10) or other power "travel time (5)??_=23, _18 if time travel is only 5_

WILD #1 (10), WBTB(2), teleport (10), First step task (5), Advanced flight (10), super strength (5), Fire bending (10), advanced unsummoning (10), interact Dc (2), control Dc (5)=70

2 nonlucid dreams=2
2 frags=1
114+23+70+2+1=210

*Comp Total:210*

----------


## dolphin

> Dolphin:
> In your dream journal you say "I get up and successfully summon a wooden board. I'm not able to summon the blanket, though. I put the board down, but before my eyes it disappears."
> 
> was it intentional? the banishing?
> 
> I try not to claim points unless I mean to do something
> I did once claim banishing a half visible self-animated object that was attacking someone in my dream, but I was trying to get rid of it, tho I would have been just as happy to claim telekinesis if all my intent and hand waving had made it become solid, and inanimate and cause it to sit back on its base and quit attacking



No, it wasn't intentional. Now that I think about it, I shouldn't have given myself those points. It was neat when it happened so I felt compelled to give myself the points but I agree that doesn't make it right. Thanks for keeping me honest!

advanced unsummoning-10 points
competition total-115 points

----------


## cooleymd

> *Wow, that's impressive cooleym..d! 78.5, Congrats!*



(that's for the whole 5 days so far of course)
well good enough for 8th place looks like your in 11th 
hopefully our team mate ExothermReaction will show up soon with a bunch of points  :smiley:  he usually can score about 200 in a 14 day competition and this one is 16 days with 3 weekends

Stress is likely to keep me below 200 but I'll try for at least 2 more LD  :smiley:   one per weekend isn't too much to ask
plus I sleep in this morning and Monday with next Wed off and also sleep in a bit next Thurs.

----------


## StaySharp

Well damn me. Here I am, staring at another competition thread, days after it started... Meh, I'm out for this one it seems. Subscribed to the lucid challenges subforum, maybe that'll help not to miss stuff like this in the future.

----------


## Saizaphod

Got new window blinds and slept _too_ well, because my room got a lot darker.

*Night 6*:tropicalboxer:
*
1 Dream: 1 Point
5 Fragments: 2.5 Points
WBTB: 2 Points
+ 3 DJ Comments: 1 Point

Total: 66 + 6.5 = 72.5 Points*

Also for those who might have missed the new TotMs: Lots of interesting and easy tasks to complete  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Tasks of the Month for August 2016_: 



*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a dream character to tell you a secret of a Dreamviews member of your choosing. ( example " Tell me a secret of PercyLucid's" ) (Saizaphod)
*Basic Task ii* - Look through a microscope, what do you see? (FryingMan)

*Advanced Task i* - Ask a DC if he/she wants to accompany you for the rest of the dream. Can he/she help you with your goals? (RelaxAndDream)
*Advanced Task ii* - Fly like superman. Find a plane and look through the window. Report what you see. (priceleecushing)

*BONUS TASK!!* - Shrink yourself down and get swallowed by a DC, and then describe the adventure you encounter inside their body. (spellbee2)

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> 3 pts - 3 non-lucids
> 4 pts- interacting with dc's
> 2 pts- Wbtb
> 5 pts eat something (cherry icies)
> = 14 pts
> 
> Goals: Three Step:
> 1.Advanced Flying
> 2.Element Manipulation
> ...



i am not sure about your post but: 
-partial dream = alarm did go of for your wBTB? so is it a whole dream or more a fragment? dont know
-you only get points for dreamcontrol in lucid dreams. and all your dreams were nonlucid yes? so no points for eating and interacting with dc  :smiley: 

maybe i got something wrong here, then sorry for that  :smiley: 






> YES! Finally getting back into good LDs! Did my best fireball ever!
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...travel-76821/
> Night 5: Best Fire Ball Ever!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 
> DILD #1 (10), RC (1), Interact DC (2), _?? control time (10) or other power "travel time (5)??_=23, _18 if time travel is only 5_
> 
> WILD #1 (10), WBTB(2), teleport (10), First step task (5), Advanced flight (10), super strength (5), Fire bending (10), advanced unsummoning (10), interact Dc (2), control Dc (5)=70
> ...



i would count it as control time because in some way it is reversing time and time travel is a specified form of it plus this is advanced dreamcontrol in my opinion.





> Well damn me. Here I am, staring at another competition thread, days after it started... Meh, I'm out for this one it seems. Subscribed to the lucid challenges subforum, maybe that'll help not to miss stuff like this in the future.



you can join in for the second week (see this post)
would be nice to see you here too^^




*Sixth Night of Competition:*

Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Meet a teammate - 7 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
Flying - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points

6 DJ comments - 2 points

*Night Total - 53
Competition Total - 420,5*


DJ entry

----------


## DoubleHelix

1 fragment - 0.5
2 NLD's - 2 points
1 WBTB (Major trouble falling asleep and struggle with uncomfortable REM Dream mask--> fail) - 2 points
3 DJ comments - 1 point
----------------------------
Total 5.5 points for 8/4/16

----------


## AndresLD

Not much sleep as I was studying til a bit late, but still managed to do a WBTB (failed) and recalled 2 dreams and 2 frags.

WBTB: 2 points
2 non-LDs: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 point
Total of the night: 5 points
*Competition Total 34.5 points*

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I wake up and see some swirling colors in the back of my eyelids. I wait and a dream scene forms of a futuristic hallway with a man standing there. He leads me to what looks like some sort of spacecraft. I remember my goal to try to teleport to a mall, so I try to jump into the void under the dreamscape. I jump but fall too slowly and end up only halfway through the ground. I push myself out and ask for a teleporting device and look around. I notice a woman opening what looks like a packaged firelighter that says teleporter on it. While I wait, I complain to the man that the gravity is too low but he doesn't seem to care. I wake up.




DILD-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

competition total-131 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, I'm a little reluctant to post today's result, but I guess I'll have to stow away my modesty for the time being...

Results for Thursday 04 August 2016

*Fragments = 1/2 X 2*
*WBTB = 2*
*First DILD = 10*

*Interact with Dream Character = 2*

Today's Total: 14

Competition Total: 168 1/2

Log 462 - Oh, Behave! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT: New *Personal Goal*:
-Create an outpost/base/Gym for Team Instinct. Must meet the team mascot (ie Zapdos) and/or at least one team member inside the structure

----------


## Nfri

Finally a long lucid dream! I went sleep really early (21:00) and wake up at 2:30. Then I was 2 hours awake and then again go to sleep. 

2d = 2p
first dild = 10p
wbtb = 2p

fly = 5p
dc manipulation = 5p
time control = 10p

1 step task = 5p

nigh total = 39

*total = 41*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...ng-time-76838/

----------


## lunagoddess

3 RD = 3
1 fragment = 0.5
1 failed wbtb = 2

nightly total = 5.5
competition total = 15.5

----------


## Nebulus

1 nightmare journaled = 1pt
1 WBTB = 2pts
Total=3 pts

Homelessness Nightmare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Finally a long lucid dream! I went sleep really early (21:00) and wake up at 2:30. Then I was 2 hours awake and then again go to sleep. 
> 
> 2d = 2p
> first dild = 10p
> wbtb = 2p
> 
> fly = 5p
> dc manipulation = 5p
> time control = 10p
> ...



you can count another 2 points for interaction with DC  ::D:

----------


## Snehk

*Night 6

WBTB try: 2 points

Competition total: 11 points*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sneh...n-entry-76840/

----------


## melissajuice

*August 4, 2016*
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/meli...nch-dcs-76841/

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Complete an OLD Personal Goal - 10 points
Practice a Waking Life Hobby (Top and Bottom Tiers Only) - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Eat Something - 5 points


*Day Total: 38 pts
Competition Total: 39 pts*

Wow.  Can't believe I went from contributing 1/2 a point to 38 points.  Hope this keeps up!

----------


## Nfri

> you can count another 2 points for interaction with DC



yeah I forget +2 DC manipulation +2 RC nose plug

so it's* total* 41+4=*45*

thanks for notice  :;-):

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Competition | Nights 3, 4, 5 and 6 | The dreams just get weirder - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

STILL NO LD (just 1.5 points because I can't journal properly)

----------


## Raipat

I really like reading your posts and DJ entries, thanks for hosting and contributing to this event!  :smiley: 

For the last night (3.8. -> 4.8.) I can only report 5 fragments consisting mostly of day residue and dirty fantasies...
Seems my mind needs de-fragmentation  ::D: 
Will do that in some theta-meditation later  :wink2: 

Oh and I'd like to add a new OLD goal: lucid delta sleep.

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 6:

1 NL dream: 1
WBTB (succesful): 2

First DILD: 10
Fly: 5
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object: 10
Complete third three-step task: 15
Chain a Lucid Dream: 2
Basic Summoning: 10
DC Interaction: 2
Complete Advanced I TOTM: 15
Complete Basic I TOTM: 15
Reality Check: 1

1 DJ comment: 0.33

Night Total: 88.33

Competition Total: 173.33*

Dang. I should have been more careful in how I worded my personal task. If I worded it as summon my DG I would have gotten an extra 15 points. I was more interesting in talking to her than having her teach me a technique for now.

Link to DJ entry.

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt: Non-Lucid
2 pts: WBTB 


I had a non-lucid dream about being on Big Brother. I was conspiring with Michelle, also called Meech. I called her Meech.

Did a wbtb at 5:45am but was unsuccessful, I just fell back asleep & when I woke up I was jarred awake by my phone ringtone which is a song that is abrupt. I'm changing it for this comp because it keeps having this effect on me... They say my central A/C will be working tomorrow. I pray that is the case because trying to lucid dream in 88 degree temps is really hard 



*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal




SpellBee Comp my fifth night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sivason

Night 6

2 dreams (2), 2 frags (1), wbtb (2)=5

*Total=215*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 6 3rd/4th 8:00p to 8:00p

+2 WBTB
+2 Non-Lucid dream 2
  4:30a strange medieval like land with violent games (musician poked in the eye)
  5:30a being messed with / elevator crazy buttons / elevator -> train / kissy face girl / cat vs blue snake / 'Karblood' the creature and 3 women 

Night total +4
Contest Total 82.5

I should probably have messed up elevators as a dream sign  :smiley: 
I think Kissy face girl's lips actually separated from her face at one point
(I just can't get enough sleep to lucid the past few days)


Nfri:  RC or Stabilization only 1pt  (not 2)






> i am not sure about your post but: 
> -partial dream = alarm did go of for your WBTB? so is it a whole dream or more a fragment?



I think a fragment is a small part of a dream like a flash of one.
I don't think you have to remember from beginning to end of a non-lucid for it to be a full dream
if it has a plot / story line you can make out at all it is a full dream to me.
While I would count a 6 segment dream with 3+ minutes in each part as one dream if it were in a single REM cycle.  I would also count as a full dream If I could only remember like 90 seconds of a single Segment in a REM cycle.  If all I could remember was some person, or place or what not then it would be a fragment, a mere flash of recall, but usually if I can remember anything I can with effort summon up at least several segments  :smiley: 

Of course sometimes I wake and remember a bit and then think I'll go back to sleep and write it down latter, and then wake up with only a fragment of it still remembered (that is why all my fragments tend to be at the beginning of the night)





> Well damn me. Here I am, staring at another competition thread, days after it started...



There is a second sign up for the Second Week who knows how it all works but you can still join for Sun 8PM to Sun 8PM of the last week somehow, Private Message Spellbee or something

----------


## Sensei

Previous total 141.
Night 5
2 dreams = 2 points
Wbtb = 2 points 

Night 6
3 dreams = 3 points 
Wbtb = 2 points 
Dild = 10 points
Second 3 step task = 10 points

Teleport = 10 points 
Stabilize = 1 points
Fly = 5 points 
Element manipulation = 10 points 
Super strength = 5 points
Mass tk = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Electronic device = 5 points

Total = 77 points + 141 points = 218 points


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




I realize I am dreaming. I grab a video game controller (didnt pay attention to what kind it was and jump into the video game of Zödra. The most popular one there. A voice calls out "fight!" And I see byakuya. He quietly says "senbonzakura kageyoshi" and his sword scatters. I deflect them with as much tk, but it doesn't work very well and I get stabbed a lot. I use an energy manipulation to push them back and he presses on. I don't have a sword and don't think about summoning one. I lift my hand up and slam it down "get sugar tenshou!" I yell and a black getsuga comes out. He drops his sword and goes bankai to black my attack. I decide to go all out and fly at him at full speed, dodging right before hitting a wall of tiny blades and spurting out a line of fire stronger than most attacks I can unleash. It tears off part of his captains uniform and the game announced me the winner. I am a little sad about the conclusion, but then the next game starts. I am apparently playing a game like Wario ware where you just do what it says. I am in a house filled with people and it tells me "disarm 3 people" there are 4 levels and about 30 people per level. I disarm 2 of them and a 3rd starts firing at me before I wake up.

----------


## Snehk

Got a better night, still only short non lucids but it's slowly getting better.

*Night 7

Recalled 4 non lucid dreams: 4 points

Competition total: 15 points*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sneh...n-entry-76850/

----------


## DoubleHelix

Another non-lucid night of dreaming - but a couple of vivid NLD's and a couple of weird fragments contributed to my total.  Had to back off on the B6 supplements as I was getting an inexplicable "belly burn" shortly after taking them and going to bed.

3 NLD's - 3 points
2 fragments - 1 point - Older blonde lady in a black trenchcoat and red-rimmed glasses / room with a shower curtain instead of doors.
1 WBTB - failed---> lucid - 2 points
--------------------------------------
Total for 8/5/16 = 6 points.

----------


## Saizaphod

First taste of battling!

*Night 7*:tropicalboxer:

*2 Dreams: 2 Points
1 Fragment: 0.5 Points
WBTB: 2 Points
+ 3 DJ Comments: 1 Point

DILD 1: 10 Points
Reality check: 1 Point
Interact with a dream character: 2 Points
Super Strength: 5 Points
( * Q: Unspecified Dream Control / Element Manipulation + 5 / 10 Points? ~ Create a shockwave/ air bending or else? )
Complete first 3-Step Task: 5 Points

DILD 2: 5 Points
Reality check: 1 Point
Teleportation: 10 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dreams_: 




Non-lucid Lucid

~ I see my friend leaving the Institute where I'm working , even though he is obviously sitting right next to me simultaneously. I make a nose pinch reality check, the air flows in. Lucid. I turn to the two of my friends and I decide to ask them : " Hey guys this is a dream, my dream, so, wanna do something?" They hop up from the rock on which they were sitting on and they say : "yeah!" quite enthusiastically. I ask them : " So you wanna come with me?" and they respond with " yeah" again. I decide to show them a trick. " Watch this." I charge and I punch the air in front of me. A big blast of wind rushes forward*** crashing into the trees of a nearby tropical forest. The hit makes the trees sway hard. I only then notice a huge _thing_ on the path of the wind blast and it begins to move. It moves away from behind the treeline to be seen. What I'm looking at is what I can describe as a 15-meter tall, huge, red, alien radroach creature. Only it is standing upwards and it is massive. I instinctively start running towards it to battle with it, but as I'm approaching the huge creature the vividness of the dream increases. Holy crap, the creature becomes more and more menacing- looking and I'm still running towards it. I'm not sure if these are the kinds of creatures I want to be battling in the future, but I'm still going. Too close, can't turn back anymore. The creature senses that I won't back off and it rushes towards me as well with it's huge sharp teeth and claws. I jump into the air and punch it directly into the face, sending the beast flying backwards defeated. Victory! I lose lucidity soon after after the incident~

The alien creature looked something like this, only red and more fatter. 

Non-lucid Lucid

A really fragmented lucid dream. Lucidity re-emerging here and there between a 30-minute dream. I'll keep it short and note the most imporant things, because I was struggling to recall the dream.I'm having a false awakening and I catch it with a nose pinch reality check. ~ Non-lucidity ~ I have another false awakening in which I wake up in the middle of the main class room at my Institute. I nose pinch becoming lucid again. I know if I stay still I will "WILD" into another location as how I used to, so that's what I decide to do. I lay still and soon my vision starts to shift oddly, I haven't done this for so long so it feels really good. Everything becomes white and I'm pulled out of my dream body horizontally into whiteness. Ahhh... I appear into a new scenery. ~ Semi lucidity and non-lucidity~ I'm lucid in what I think is my own digestion system or some other part of my body. I must be tiny as a blood cell. I'm naked. Everything is slimy and I'm sliding downwards some veins or pipes. Only semi-lucidity and non-lucidity after this ~




*
Total: 44.5 Points
Competition total: 72.5 + 44.5 = 117 Points*

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Seventh Night of Competition:*

Remember 3 Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragment - 0,5 points
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Fly - 5 points
Eat Something - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Meet an enemy - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Use an Electronic Device - 5 points
Task of the Month x3 - 45 points (Basic I & II; Advanced I)
Complete an OLD Personal Goal - 10 points


*Night Total - 108,5
Competition Total - 529*


DJ entry


*Old Personal Goals*
-Complete atleast 2 TOTM´s in one Dream

i will be on a festival over the weekend so no dreaming and no updates till monday i think  :wink2:  so time for you guys to catch up  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

> *Fifth Night of Competition:
> 
> Night Total - 58,5
> Competition Total - 314,5*







> *Sixth Night of Competition:
> 
> Night Total - 53
> Competition Total - 420,5*







> *Sixth Night of Competition:*
> 
> *Night Total - 108,5
> Competition Total - 423*



 :Uhm:

----------


## AndresLD

Nothing new last night. I think I'm gonna lay off the WBTBs for a while and try to focus on DEILDing, as that was my preferred method way back when I started Lucid Dreaming. I will probably configure an alarm specifically for DEILD

WBTB: 2 points
2 non-LDs: 2 points
1 Fragment: 0.5 point
Total of the night: 4.5 points
Competition Total 39 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> 



Haha thank you, my Sixth night post was such a long post i oversaw it and i looked into the scoresheet and there is the sixth night not implemented yet so i thought it was the sixth night again  :wink2: 

have it corrected in the previous post Thanks!

----------


## Shabby

2 fragments: 1 point.

Making progress, though. Feels like my awareness is higher than ever and I am reading on the subject of lucid dreaming, which helps a ton!

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-134 points

----------


## DawnEye11

DJ Entry
Spellbee2 Competition Team Mystic - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 ::meditate:: *Competition Points*
• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
________________________________________
4 Points

----------


## Sensei

Night 7
Dreams = 2 points
Wbtb = 2 points 
2 DILD = 15 points
3rd 3 step task = 15 points 
Personal goal Pokémon! = 15 points

Stabilize = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Teleport = 10 points
Electronic device = 5 points
Not sure if this counts as using an electronic device to fly... or just fly. Really not sure here actually. 
Fly = 5 points
Pull up mini map (unspecified dream control) = 5 points

Stabilize = 1 point
Interact with a dc = 2 points
Adv summon (Fictional character) = 15 points
Adv unsummoning = 10 points
Adv flying = 10 points
Unspecified dream control (mini map again) = 5 points


*Spoiler* for _Dild 1_: 




Traveling around the universe like starbound. Realize I am dreaming. I just heard about some new dlc on a specific type of planet that would look like earth. I search through the mini map of all the different planets and I find one that doesn't just look like earth, but it actually is earth! I make a stop before getting there. I use the teleported to get to the outpost. I didn't even think about it, but there were all the races from starbound there! It was more like a 3 dimensional spaceport, but fit really didn't like me traveling outside of the 2 d that I would usually travel on. I talk to some of them, but don't understand the language. I think about how much my bro in law would want to be there, but he would have to do it himself. :/ I leave and go to the ship. Then at the ship i hit the coordinates and blast off to earth's orbit, it takes only a couple seconds to get billions of miles away. Then I go to the teleporter and hit "beam down" like planet and see that there are ruins everywhere. Don't know if it is supposed to be the past or the future. But it is cool. Lots of enemies that I decide to run from and just try to complete the goal. I find a huge clock and there are four missing pieces on the side. Three are already there. So I just shove those in, the last one was actually near an enemy on my way there, so I run out and grab it. I have to play a little merry go round with the bad guy, but I win it and get back. The clock opens up, and I honestly do not remember what is inside. Haha. 





*Spoiler* for _Dild 2_: 




I am playing Pokémon Go  and realize I am dreaming, and that the Pokémon are actually being summoned. Exactly what I wanted. I hear that an event is up. I go to a tower and grab the legendary that appears, it looks like a black and red deoxys. I throw a bunch of poke balls at it (still easier than the pokemon go throw) and I catch it. I start looking online and find a see that there are like 5 different pokemon that I can get at the beginning of the game just by glitch or event. One of which is sonic. I run into a pidgey and I throw my deoxys out and weaken it and then catch it. Then someone shows me how to use an hm to make your pokemon fly and has us fly from one city to the other almost instantly. I start thinking about how fun it would be to have a charizard to fly around on. I try to summon it, but it doesn't work. I pull up a main menu and hit hm 2 fly (wasn't sure if it was the right one even) I put it on my pidgey that I acquired and it doesn't work. I am a little sad. I do a little more pokemon hunting and then wake up. 




For some reason, flying on a spaceship doesn't seem like it should he advanced flying in spite of the speed. Flying on a pokemon (don't remember which one) seems advanced.  Haha. 

Total = 110 + 218 = 328 points

New 3 step for second "week" 
Time control
Adv summon
Adv unsummoning

New goals
Hatch egg

Old goal
Meet any of the Zödra fighters.

----------


## spellbee2

Sorry for the delay, yesterday was super hectic, so I didn't get around to fixing any scores.

Night 6
WBTB - 2
DILD - 10
2 NLDs - 2
Being scared crap-less by a late-night nightmare that shook me up for like an hour - 0 (-10 cool points)

Night 6 Total - 14 pts


*Spoiler* for _Night 6 Completely Uninteresting Lucid Part_: 



I'm in this very small smoothie shop with my brother. It's really small and kinda dirty, I have no idea where he found it. The managers also don't understand English very well, so when I try to order a cookies-and-cream milkshake and a bowl of vanilla pudding, they instead give me a slice of strawberry cake on a paper plate, and a HUGE bowl 3 feet wide of what I can only hope was milk. I struggle to carry my food over to my seat, and when I sit down, the cake slide off my plate and into the bowl. There's a bright flash and a puff of smoke coming from the bowl, as it transforms into this large yellow and purple gelatinous blob that starts growing with a loud hissing sound. Everyone's noticed by this point, and they turn around to stare at the current turn of events. The entire situation is chaotic and confusing, and at one point I'm almost positive I heard the Benny Hill theme playing. I suddenly realize that this is a dream. But as for anything else past that, my mind is in a complete fog. I don't think the dream ended there, but I just kinda remember a transition into the next dream, like I managed to lose my lucidity in literally 1 second.




Though the lucid part is dumb, I might end up typing up this dream since that nightmare freaked me the eff out.


Night 7
WBTB - 2
DILD - 10
Partial Transformation - 5
New Personal Task - 15
Super Strength - 5
NLD - 1

Night 7 Total - 38 pts


*Spoiler* for _Night 7 Lucid Part_: 



I fall asleep after my WBTB and find myself in an office space, lucid. Nobody's around at all, so it's eerily silent. I realize my left arm feels kind of numb, and I remember my dastardly robotic arm task that tormented me last competition. This seems like as good a chance as ever. I stare at my arm and will for it to change (probably not a great method for transformation, but whatever). My arm starts glowing before starting to fade away. As this happens, pieces of metal start appearing around my arm and slamming themselves into place. After a few seconds of this, there's a bright flash, and I look to see my forearm and hand are about the same size and shape as before, but now entirely made of futuristic black metal. _Sweet, I could pass as a main character from Star Wars now._ I decide to take this baby out for a spin, so I spot a huge metal container to the side of one of the desks in the office. I clench my robotic fist and slam it into the container as hard as I can. I hit so hard that the entire container buckles in on itself, and the whole thing flies backwards, knocking over quite a few more containers and desks. I quickly check to make sure no one was around to see that, before running away.




Competition Total - 161 pts

----------


## RelicWraith

Got two DILDs today, but didn't get much done with them.

Results for Friday 05 August 2016

*Fragments* = 1/2 X 2
*WBTB* = 2
*First DILD* = 10
*Second DILD* = 5

*Reality Check/Stabalization* = 1
*Interact with Dream Character* = 2

Today's Total: 21

Competition Total: 189 1/2

Log 463 - Monkey Business and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT: Forgot about the reality check

New *Personal Goal*
-Assemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie the seven Chaos Emeralds, the Infinity Gauntlet + Infinity Gems, etc.)

----------


## Sivason

Night 7
I was frustrated because by the time I got up for work I had tried 6 WILDs and only hit one, and it was no better than a raw beginners first LD. Then I got up for work and my boss said not to come in. I decided to do it right and do a full on Dream Yoga style WILD and it was awesome. This is the kind of LD I do this hobby for, and I can not believe I let myself slack so much when this kind of virtual reality is the reward for hard work. The earthquake and storm were the best I have ever pulled off. I actually fell to my knees in the dream laughing like mad with the joy of it.

Night 7 Summer Comp - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 non-lucid (4)
2 WILD (15)
WBTB (2)

from 2nd WILD: Stabilize (1), Interact DC (2), DC manipulate (5), Phase through Solid (10), full transformation (10), 2nd task (10), advanced flying (10), 3rd task (15), last months bonus TOTM (0  :tongue2: ), elemental (10), advanced object changing/ day time sky into night time sky (10), advanced summons/ storm clouds, storm rain (10), advanced banish/ storm, rain, night (10), mass TK (10)= 113

night 7 total: 134

*Total: 215+ 134=349*


New 3 step tasks: 1) adv summon 2) adv banish 3) mass TK




New personal goal: Grow a pumpkin (sprout from ground and grow to maturity)/ transform into an eel and check out reef/ experience what life would be like if I had made other choices (alternate version of my life)/ Summon a large crowd of hundreds/ make a large crowd of hundreds obey my commands    ------- adding these: transform into ferret/ summon very large ferret (at least cat sized)/ scuba dive/ transform into penguin 

Past personal goals: stand on top of a pyramid/ grow crystals/ grow a tomato on a vine/ freeze lake   ---------  adding these: change sex/ transform into dragon/ TK large pyramid off ground

----------


## cooleymd

Day 7 4th/5th 8:00p to 8:00p

+2 WBTB
+6 Non-Lucid dream 2
  10:20p bathroom trouble
  12:40a shaping the beach / pacing / extreme skill kick fighting
  2:30a listening to low lifes / diss'n their heritage
  4:05a large house / messy kitchen / *mouse crush*
  4:30a putting bird away / closet of games
  7:55p sort of flying crash car derby / destroying enemies / lines of succession

Night total +8
Contest Total 83.5

Arg! catching/*crush*ing/decapitating *mice* is a dream sign, those tiny furry bastards, they should probably squeak 'go ahead kill me you still won't trigger, ya non-lucid dreamer (splat)'.

----------


## Elaineylane

1/2 pt partial lucid
2 pts wbtb
2 pts 2 non-lucid

Three Step:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the moon
Old Dream goal: Go to my dream house




*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



D1: In my dream my husband in real life was married to one his ex wives. She's a lunatic. He wanted to be married to me too but he just refused to divorce her but said I could basically be a sister wife. It was a horrible dream. I was so very sad. Others were even trying to talk sense into him & give her the boot.

D2: I was in this big tower of a building. It was sort of like a factory. The guy in charge was making people get into this vat & do work down in this gunk. The levels were wrong depth wise & the chemical dangers were insane. He was trying to force a woman to go into the vat & I realized I was dreaming because it was really strange. I told him he couldn't make me do shit. Also another guy said the same thing. I was trying to find a way out & find some clean water to start my elemental manipulation but I couldn't because I was woke up by noises in my house. There were men in my house. Apparently while I was sleeping the A/C guys showed up early so I had to get up.

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal




Spellbee Comp Night 6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 7:

WBTB (failed): 2
1 dj comment: 0.33

Night Total: 2.33* 

I think the galantamine rebounded a bit so I had mostly deep sleep and all the frags I remembered I didn't even write down.

----------


## BlairBros

*Day 7 & 8 Totals:*
Day 7:
1 NLD 1 point

Day 8:
2 NLDs 2 points

Nights totals: 3 points

*Competition Total: 43 points*

My sleep schedule has been garbage recently, ah well.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 8*:tropicalboxer:

*2 Dreams: 2 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB: 2 Points

Night 7 edit : Element manipulation: 10 Points

Total 127 + 5 = 132 Points*

----------


## cooleymd

> Second week starts on Sunday, August 7th. That's also when the second weekly challenge will start.



I see people putting up second lists of 3 step
but to get to the second list don't we have to complete the first one (Like I'm to step 3)
and what if we don't finish the list by 8:00PM on Sunday do we not get a new list or what?
if we finish latter then make a new list?

Also what happens to the several new people randomly added to team?

explain a bit these things maybe  :smiley: 

[certainly people can't start their new lists early I would think]

----------


## Snehk

*Night 8

Recalled non lucid dream: 1 point

Competition total: 16 points*

[06-08-2016] #8th competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nfri

next 2 nights:

3d = 3p
wbtbf = 2p

2d = 2p
wbtbf= 2p 

total = 45 + 5 + 4 = competition total *54*

----------


## Shabby

_I walk through the halls of triumph. The men around me bow deep. The stained class colors my complexion, as I reach the doorway filled with blinding light. I step out and see my castle, my kingdom, my people. My loyal scribe stands next to me. His mouth opens, as he proclaims:
"The dry spell... It has been broken!!!"
I wave. The people cheer.
_

Competition lucid 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*DILD*: 10 pts
*Super Strength*: 5 pts
*Super Speed*: 5 pts
Can't say I was still lucid with the time control so I won't count that part.

I forgot to write the goals and tasks. Sorry 'bout that.

*Three step tasks*
1. Fly
2. Full transformation
3. Teleport

*Goals*
http://puu.sh/qrGIZ/126d6de164.png (technically did one of these but I didn't post it beforehand and it's very general, so I'm not counting it).
*
Feels SO GOOD to be back in the game!*

----------


## DoubleHelix

FINALLY - a lucid dream.  Man, it's been a while (May of this year, I think!).  WoooHooo!   ::breakitdown::  *EDIT*:  Just checked my dream journal.  Last lucid dream was June 18, 2016...so not as bad as I thought.

Someone is going to have to help me with the scoring.  I know I interacted with a dream character...maybe there's some other points to be had?  Here's the link:  Flying Above a Crowd - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Points I'm sure of are:
3 NLD - 3 points
WBTB (fail) - 2 points
First DILD of the night/Lucid dream - 10 points
Stabilize - 1 point
Fly - 5 points 
Interaction w/ DC - 2 points
---------------------------------
Total for 8/6/16 = 23 points??

----------


## Saizaphod

> Feels SO GOOD to be back in the game







> FINALLY - a lucid dream.



Congratz guys!  :Party:

----------


## DawnEye11

DJ Entry
Spellbee2 Competition Team Mystic - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 ::meditate:: *Competition Points*
• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
 Advanced Object/DC Changing - 10 points (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)
• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
• Practice a Waking Life Hobby (Top and Bottom Tiers Only) - 5 points
 Mass Telekinesis - 10 points
• Advanced Flying - 10 points (flying at high speed / into space)
• Basic Summoning - 5 points (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide
• Super Strength - 5 points
________________________________________
63 points

^^ If I'm missing something or do something wrong with points and your reading this feel free to tell me. I appreciate it!

----------


## Raipat

4.8 -> 5.8

1 NLDs = 1p
WBTB (failed) = 2p

5.8. -> 6.8.

2 NLDs = 2p
WBTB (failed) = 2p

----------


## Occipitalred

Hello,

I haven't reported back in a while because I was too busy but I did post in my dream journal. 

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - A Nocturnal Opus - Dream Journals

Since, I have had 2 nights with 3 non-lucids and 1 night with 3 non-lucids + 3 fragments.
Competition Total: 56.5

With luck, I will get accustomed to my new bedroom!

----------


## Tataglia

It's not working for the moment, maybe I'm trying too hard and being too disorganised in how I approach it. Experimenting with wbtb. I'm reading ETWOLD now, I hope that will give me a boost so that I can finally score some real points for the team.

Night 4: 1 dream, 1 wbtb
Night 5: 1 wbtb
Night 6: 2 dreams, 1 wbtb

Points

Night 4: 3 points
Night 5: 2 points
Night 6: 4 points

Competition Total: 31 points

To Spellbee2, you may move my nights 2 days further ahead if you can on the scoresheets. So Night 1 becomes Night 3 and so on. Next friday, I will also have a day, where I need to skip sleeping. 

SpellBee's Summer competition night 4, 5 and 6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sivason

Night 8

No luck. WBTB (2), 1 Dreram (1)=3

*Total=352*

----------


## RelicWraith

Insomnia can be a real pain, though part of that was my own doing. Anyway, I got a few dreams and a short WILD to note. Didn't really do much with the latter, though... Hopefully, I'm tired enough to get a nap later on for a last chance at this week's tasks. We'll see.

Results for Saturday 06 August 2016

*Fragments* = 1/2 X 2
*Non-Lucid Dream* = 1
*WBTB* = 2
*First WILD* = 10

Today's Total:14

Competition Total: 203 1/2

Log 464 - Top Gear - Armored Edition and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT: *New Three Step Task*
1. Fly
2. Fully Phase Through Big Object
3. Element Manipulation

----------


## FryingMan

night #6: 0

night #7: 
4 nlds: 4 (people outside  swarming selling  stuff under the tree, helicopter crash & orange/golden sunset shining on hills distant view, sexy time #1 ["ride 'em, cowboy!"], scepter/sword of strength & semi-lucid sexy time #2)

night #8:
1 frag: 0.5 (nose pinch: ignore)
5 nlds: 5
   (driving to [Oregon?] in jeep up and down steep sandy hills, 
    guy on ledge going in house observing things, 
    slicing meat for woman in supermarket, 
    barbell weight set in childhood home bedroom, 
    banana/rainbow popsicle/walking on coast/car underwater/garbage bag to dispose/climb up beach & inflatable raft/group singing)

DILD: 10   (LD#197 in the gym: kiss/pose/observe girl) 

*Spoiler* for _LD#197 details_: 




I'm walking through a gym stepping over exercise equipment.   I turn around and head back, there are females conversing sitting on gym equipment.  One is cute and I boldly head towards her, not caring if I'm dreaming or not,  but realize then that I'm dreaming.   I kiss her, and observe her closely, raise her arms up over her head and just look at her up close and squeeze her shoulder area, wondering about dream stability but all seems stable, I ask her something about her prior conversation but she does not repond just looks sort of blankly at me, then the dream ends/transitions



      interact with DC: +2


new competition total: 41.5 + 21.5 = 63

----------


## Nebulus

Back from hols but didn't sleep well
3 NLDS + 1 WBTB = 5pts

Spellbee2s Summer Competition Day 7 - Custard - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Comp total so far = 3+6.5+17.5+43+6+3+5 = 83.5pts

----------


## dolphin

My dream control is still really bad but I'm working on it.

4 NLDs-4 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I'm trying to kill a rat when a menu shows up which allows me to pick another dream. A pick the first one I see and wait for it to load. Once it does, I find myself in an empty house. I try to summon a dolphin but can't. I wake up.




1 DILD-10 points

competition total-148 points

----------


## spellbee2

Not much for me last night.

2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 8 Total - 4 pts
Competition Total - 165 pts






> *August 4, 2016*
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/meli...nch-dcs-76841/
> 
> First DILD of the Night - 10 points
> Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
> Complete an OLD Personal Goal - 10 points
> Practice a Waking Life Hobby (Top and Bottom Tiers Only) - 5 points
> Basic Summoning - 5 points
> Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
> ...



Don't forget your 1st step of Eating Something for an extra 5 points.






> *Night 6:
> 
> 1 NL dream: 1
> WBTB (succesful): 2
> 
> First DILD: 10
> Fly: 5
> Fully Phase through Big Solid Object: 10
> Complete third three-step task: 15
> ...



Basic Summoning's only 5 points.






> *Seventh Night of Competition:*
> 
> Remember 3 Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points
> Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragment - 0,5 points
> WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points
> 
> First DILD of the Night - 10 points
> Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
> Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
> ...



Can you double check your totals? Your competition total's way off of what I have on the spreadsheet.






> I see people putting up second lists of 3 step
> but to get to the second list don't we have to complete the first one (Like I'm to step 3)
> and what if we don't finish the list by 8:00PM on Sunday do we not get a new list or what?
> if we finish latter then make a new list?
> 
> Also what happens to the several new people randomly added to team?
> 
> explain a bit these things maybe 
> 
> [certainly people can't start their new lists early I would think]



If you haven't completed your 3 tasks, you can choose to start over at step 1 on Sunday, with a new list or the same list. It's up to you. And the new people will just pick their tasks for the second week. Speaking of which...


*Week 2 Announcements*

We're halfway through the competition, so it's time to announce a couple things.

*New competitors*

We've got a couple new people added to the beginner league. Be sure to read the first post for the full rules, and post here with your 3-step tasks and personal goals.

MagicChicken - Valor
TheNinjaStrike - Instinct
StaySharp - Mystic

*3-Step Tasks for Week 2*

Like I said above, whether you've completed your 3-steps or not, you can start over from step 1 for week 2. You can only do this once, and remember that the difficulty requirements from the first post still apply.

*Week 2 Challenge Tasks*

These tasks officially count for points starting Sunday, August 7th, 8PM.

*Bottom Tier*: Find a seashell and put it up to your ear, what sound does it make?

*Top Tier*: Put your personality into a pill and have a DC eat the pill. Describe the effects.

*Captains*: Melt yourself into a liquid and get a DC to drink you.

----------


## DoubleHelix

Ha!  I live a block from the beach.  Gonna go there this evening (if the thunderstorms stay away) and pick up every shell I see to see if I can  seed a dream ---> lucid. Couldn't ask for a more perfect task!

----------


## melissajuice

*August 6, 2016*

WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points
First WILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Object/DC Changing - 5 points (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Ask for Advice (Top and Bottom Tiers Only) - 5 points (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)
Use an Electronic Device - 5 points (doesn't have to work, just try)
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 points
1 Subsequent WILD - 5 points

*Night Total: 42 points*
*Competition Total: 81 points*  ::D: 


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/meli...dant-dc-76880/

----------


## AndresLD

2 Fragments: 1 point
*Competition Total: 40 points*

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 8:

recall NL dream: 1
WBTB: 2

First DILD: 10
RC: 1
Fly: 5
DC interaction: 2
Telekinesis: 5
complete personal goal (NEW): 15

Second DILD: 5
fly: 5
basic summon: 5
DC interaction: 2

1 DJ comment: 0.33

Night Total: 58.33 points
Competition Total: 236 points*

----------


## cooleymd

So 8:00PM Saturday is half way thru ?   Or   8:00PM Sunday?

for me it is still saturday afternoon at the moment (tho I have 8 non-lucid and 1 lucid so far)
I usually don't post until close to 8:00pm
I think I would want to try for the 1st week task and 3rd step until the actual change time
Sat 8 my time or Sun 8 my time which ever it is

F/Sa8 Sa/Su8 Sa/M8 M/T8 T/W8 W/R8 R/F8 F/Sa8 (my time *first 8 whole days*)?
if so then new competitors should start on Saturday at 8:00pm their time

*second week* then the rest of the days from
Sa8/Su   on to the 16th day   Sa/Su8:00pm local time end of competition  (the *last full 8 Days*)

_or is it_ 9Days (extra week end) as *first week* to Sunday8:00PM this weekend
and last 7Days as *second week* 

Since I am unlikely to have a lucid in the next 3.5 hours I'll wait back to decide on if to switch my 3 step
until some time after my actual post after 8:00 PM, but before the end of the next day

----------


## MadMonkey

> Basic Summoning's only 5 points.



It was my dream guide so I thought I get +5 extra points.

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt for 2 non-lucids
2 pts for wbtb
1/2 pt for a partial lucid
2 pts for interacting with a dream character
= 6 pts


Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the moon
Old Dream goal: Go to my dream house

Spellbee Comp Night 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

This will be my first day of actually having my house cool! The A/C was repaired & hopefully my lucids are making a comeback.


*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



D1: Non-lucid to partial lucid- Another competition dream. Then did a wbtb at 5:45.

D2: Non-lucid- I was touring on a bus. Many people were getting fired at the place we ended up in. It was an auditorium. I started to think I was dreaming when I realized we were touring but what kind of tour was this. Everyone just kept doing this. I asked other people what kind of tour this was. We had no instruments. So this is a partial lucid. 


Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## spellbee2

> *August 6, 2016*
> 
> WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points
> First WILD of the Night - 10 points
> Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
> Object/DC Changing - 5 points (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
> Basic Summoning - 5 points
> Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
> Ask for Advice (Top and Bottom Tiers Only) - 5 points (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)
> ...



The lucid chain (I'm assuming DEILD) doesn't count for an extra 5 points for the subsequent WILD. The 5 for the WILD would only count if you DEILDed from a previously non-lucid dream. So just the 2 for the chain.





> So 8:00PM Saturday is half way thru ?   Or   8:00PM Sunday?
> 
> for me it is still saturday afternoon at the moment (tho I have 8 non-lucid and 1 lucid so far)
> I usually don't post until close to 8:00pm
> I think I would want to try for the 1st week task and 3rd step until the actual change time
> Sat 8 my time or Sun 8 my time which ever it is
> 
> F/Sa8 Sa/Su8 Sa/M8 M/T8 T/W8 W/R8 R/F8 F/Sa8 (my time *first 8 whole days*)?
> if so then new competitors should start on Saturday at 8:00pm their time
> ...



The second week stuff starts Sunday, August 7th, 8PM. I kinda put that in my update to the OP (or at least the date, anyway), but I clarified in my newer announcement post.





> It was my dream guide so I thought I get +5 extra points.



Didn't realize that, sorry.

----------


## cooleymd

correct day seven total was supposed to be +8 night for 90.5 contest total

Day 8 5th/6th 8:00p to 8:00p
+2 WBTB
+.5 Fragment 11:15a
+8 Non-Lucid dream 8
  1:30a old friend / chase / city boundary / girls in boat / video tape
  4:10a licence search / old walker / simulation girl / theater upgrade / city advancements
  4:45a birds & cats / growling in the woods / house blending into the world
  5:35a lap top repair / nose trouble / lighting / Hercules and Ioalus phasing 
  6:30a train doors / slamming open doors / darkness
  7:50a follow teacher / strange stairs / strange lift / trapped
  1:30p caught bus the wrong way / rushing back to miss the other way
  2:05p get to geography class / waiting for bus / conversations / merging & melding coins / missed bus / boarded bus / left stuff / struggle for control / drawing maps

+10 First DILD 6:50a Gliderman
+10 Time Control
+1 Jump Test
+5 Fly


*Spoiler* for _Gliderman_: 



I had been in some kind of restaurant and had some pudding and whipped cream, suddenly I had two of them, and then I was trying to find a microwave to put melted chocolate on top.  As I looked around I saw balconies and people watching projected movie/TV.  I saw a family playing a game of throwing things like bags into a hole, suddenly the hole was in the top of a vehicle, a husband driving towards his wife, when he got close to her, she tossed the bag in, they were with a woman and a boy.  Suddenly we were in the car the man/wife, and a girl (no longer a woman, the boy had gone) and I.  We were driving along.  I thought This is a dream [+10 First DILD] I was in the back of a truck or station wagon, I decided to jerk backwards and phase right out the back [+0 Full Phase FAIL and +0 third step] when this didn't work I turned around and tried to rush at the back, but the doors just opened.  I tried to slow time by spreading my hands out slowly as I jumped from the vehicle [+10 Time Control].  When I landed the car was moving in slow motion away I could see a building with windows the road was raised and curving down below was beautifully reflective and nicely lit (with color) water.  I decided to do a jump test [+1 RC] then I began to fly [+5 Fly] I thought I should go down and breath underwater [+0 Personal Goal not done] but then thought I might not succeed so decided to fly up and dive towards a window in the stone building, I missed and so flew up again and again, I could feel the wind blowing me around, I would sail upwards and then dive at the wall at an angle, then repeat being blown around quite a bit (on about the fourth try I woke)  

Lucid for nearly 1min but nothing but Slow Jump Fly...
There I was with a wall to climb Spiderman style [+0 no weekly goal] but didn't think of it and instead just kept playing Gliderman  :Sad: 




*Night total +36.5
Contest Total 127*






> The second week stuff starts Sunday, August 7th, 8PM.



Ok then I will keep on trying to Fully Phase for 3rd task and Attempt to Spiderman it until at least then  :smiley:  since week one continues for me for 23 more hours  :smiley: 

With all the time zones the announcement had to come early for some, for instance the Aussies have already moved on to the second week, I just wanted it to be clear which 8:00PM for our local time especially for those still in week one like me  :smiley: 


Elaineylane: 2 nonlucid dreams would be 2 points (one point each)
but to get interaction points you must be lucid
so if you were lucid you have 1 non lucid & 1 Lucid for 10pts and 2 for interaction (if you lucidly interacted with a DC) [and of course your WBTB for +2]

so either you have 2+2=4 Points
or you have 1+10+2+2=15 Points

you need to decide if you 'Knew you were dreaming' and what you did during this time

----------


## Saizaphod

Super short one

*Night 9*:tropicalboxer:

*3 Dreams: 3 Points
1 Fragment: 0.5 Points
WBTB ( success ): 2 Points
DILD: 10 Points
Fly: 5 Points
+ 3 DJ Comments: 1 Point

*
*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 





Non-lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid and I instantly take off into the air. I get to about 30 meters before I lose lucidity and I appear into a new dream scene.




*Total: 132 + 21.5 = 153.5 Points*

----------


## DoubleHelix

2 NLD's = 2 points
2 dream fragments = 1 point
1 WBTB (failed) = 2 points
3 DJ comments = 1 point
-----------------------------
Total for 8/7/16 = 6 points

----------


## Snehk

*Night 9

Recalled fragment: 1/2 of point
Recalled non lucid dream: 1 point

Competition total: 171/2 points*

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

competition total-152 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Sleep was a greater priority for me this time around, so my recall for the night plummeted. I'm sure I'd have a good amount of more points form that DILD if I'd remembered more details. Still, given the circumstances, even just one LD today was a lot to ask for, so I'm thankful. Of the LD, I won't claim the Team Member points as I don't remember who it was specifically.

Results for Sunday 07 August 2016

*Fragments* = 1/2
*WBTB* = 2
*First DILD* = 10

*Basic Summoning* = 5

Today's Total:17 1/2

Competition Total: 221 

Log 465 - Teal Instinct Dude - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Shabby

1 NLD Recalled: 1 pt
1 Fragment: 0.5 pt
1 WBTB (Failed): 2 pts

Total:*3.5 pts*

----------


## lunagoddess

Over the past few nights:
4 rd = 4
3 fragments = 1.5

competition total = 21

----------


## FryingMan

night #9:
2 frag (spider web/big spider, in bed in room/sons's girlfriend): +1
4 nlds (sexy time #1(funny)/in childhood home sister's bedroom/with wife&son in parent's bedroom, 
          sexy time #2/childhood home sister's bedroom/guy with full cereal/CH garage?, 
          driving car onto bridge from side/fall off backwards/walking along sidewalk
          playing recorder, see it on ground) +4

new competition total: 63 + 5 = 68

----------


## AndresLD

WBTB: 2 points
1 non-LD: 1 point
4 fragments: 2 points
total of the night: 5 points
*Competition Total: 45 points* 

Sorry team, I've been crazy busy with school and going through a really bad dry-spell  :Sad:

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 9*

WBTB (successful): 2
WILD: 10
5+ Dream Chain: 10
Fully Phase through object: 10
fly: 5
Basic Summoning: 5 + 5 for dream guide
Basic Unsummoning: 5
DC interaction: 2
RC: 1
DC Manipulation: 5

3 DJ comments: 1

*Night Total: 61*
*Competition Total: 294*

This is my first WILD in years! I don't know if I get 2 points for each DEILD but if I do I would get an additional 30 points because I kept waking up so fast. lol

Link to the DJ entry.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Not much for me last night.
> Can you double check your totals? Your competition total's way off of what I have on the spreadsheet.



1. Night: 28 --> 28
2. Night 117 --> 145
3. Night 105,5 --> 250,5
4. Night 5,5 -->  256
5. Night 58,5 --> 314,5
6. Night 53 --> 420,5 367,5
7. Night 108,5 --> 529 *476*
8. Night 0 --> 476
9. Night 0 --> 476

for what ever reason i double counted day 6. thanks for noticing!

so i am back for my trip. tonight i will catch up sleep, lets see if i will remember some dreams. i will post my new 3 Step Tasks tomorrow.

good night and some good dreams ;D

----------


## Elaineylane

10 pts- first wild of the night
10 pts- first dild
10 pts- 2 subsequent dilds
2 pts- wbtb
2 pts- chaining
5 pts- Ask for advice
2 pts- chain a lucid
1 pt-  reality check/stablization
2 pts- interact with dream character
5 pts- Use an electonic device (Toll booth/debit card machine, 
       but had to end up using cash)
5 pts- Super Strength (I am pulling myself up along the ledges of each freeway)
5 pts- Gain Invulnerability (Jumped from building onto freeway)
5 pts- Summoned money for toll booth
5- DC Manipulation / Mind Control 
5 pts- Unspecified dream control (super jumping capabilities)
5 pts- Super fast speed
10 pts- Advanced flying
20 pts- climb side of building like spiderman (scaled building after freeways)(Before midnight)
5 pts- Advanced summoning- 10 pts (summoned a man in front of me)
10 pts- Time control (I stop time to look at the man I summoned)
10 pts- Unsummoning/Banishing (I banished him from my sight)
10 pts- Full transformation (I'm not me anymore, I'm something made of angry
        & hurt energy!
Night total= 144 pts

Your welcome team, I got my A/C fixed. I can sleep better now!

Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the moon
Old Dream goal: Go to my dream house



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elai...night-8-76898/


*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



D1:Non-lucid: I was at a carnival but not a traditional carnival. It was pretty
abstract & nothing eventful of importance.


Did a wbtb. Got my first wild. And so the chaining begins! I had an 
exceptional night due in part to my damn a/c being finally back on. Amen.

D2: wild from the start. Full blown lucids from here on so I don't have to
repeat it. I was with my husband and we were out walking around. I realized I 
was dreaming when we saw a skunk & Freeways & buildings were everywhere. I did
a reality check & fucked w/ my husband a little because I think this may be my
first comp w/ him so presently in a lucid dream. I started super jumping up these
freeways & he told me to stop, that I couldn't do that because it was dangerous.
This was amazingly comical because I knew I was dreaming & he was just a character
so he was really freaked out, lol. I laughed a lot because he couldn't do these
crazy things I could but he managed to follow me for the most part by way of these
strange hills & what looked like spill ways (I'm not real sure what they are called)
they are those long concrete things under overpasses & freeways). They were laying
all weird & he mananged pretty well. Anyway, I went up really fast, making impossible
jumps up from freeway to freeway ledges & using super human strength with my hands to
go across them (thank you american ninja warrior for this helpful idea, lol) as they
were getting higher & higher & over & over.
 It was really exhillerating! I've never had a 
dream quite like this one. So I was gratful I had studied at this point just for 
this moment. I scaled a building like spider man which was cool but I lost my husband
in all of this. I then chained into the next dream.

D3: Lucid- Mike was back with me & we were driving through this city that looked like ours
merged w/ the big kind of city I had just left behind in the last dream. There was a
woman in a car w/ 2 kids w/ no seat belts on & she was obviously fleeing someone. Mike
wouldn't follow her to help her like I wanted. We were stopped at a parking garage/toll
booth. I got mad & told him I was getting out. He was basically hindering my chances
of completing more tasks in my opinion. I have a way of wanting to keep my moral fiber
even in my lucid dreams. Sorry people but that's just how I roll. He was yelling at me
and I told him to give me money. I first tried to operate the debit part of the machine
for using an electronic device for points. It didn't work so I summoned money from my 
pocket to use instead. He finally gave me money after that because I wanted more to
help the woman with for diapers etc. Hence i finally got the money due to dc manipulation/
mind control because he's fucking stubborn. He was still yelling as I ran away. I ran
superfast around all of these damn buildings that I eventually left the ground for super
speed flying which is much easier. But hell looking back I got some major ass points
for that! Fuck yes! Anyway I landed on a street corner which is where I started to 
transition/chain into my 4th & final dream.

D4: Lucid- So now I'm on this street corner where I find the black lady who is talking
to people about the woman I saw in the car w/ the kids in her car basically fleeing
for her life. So I start asking her about the man she is referring to that she is fleeing
from. He is someone I know but haven't seen in a long time. I'm asking her a shit load
of questions about him now because it's all really weird. He just seemed to fall off
the face of the earth in my real life but I'm pretty sure he moved away closer to one
of his children. I'm asking advice which are points, yeah. She tells me the woman in
the car has his 2 kids & they are fighting but she's in such a tizzy she's not sure
of the details. I'm overwhelmed by the man being mentioned so I summon him to appear 
in front of me. I freeze time & him to look at him. I'm very angry with him so I just
hold him there. Then I banish him from my sight. Then I'm not even me anymore. It was a full
transformation. My anger turned me into some kind of 
angry energy & hurt. I can't describe this. I've never done this or felt this before.


Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## MagicChicken

Three Step tasks: 
-Ask a DC for advice
-Fly
-super strength 

Goals:
-change scene/transport into a fantasy (medieval) land
-Talk to my future self
-Learn to use spells

----------


## Elaineylane

New Dream goal: Go to the moon
Old Dream goal: Go to Venice
(I had chosen my dream house for my old dream goal but I misread that. It states we have to have done it before but I haven't so I'm changing it to Venice which was my favorite lucid dream I've ever had)

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Uhh... What Night are we on? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 6:
Frag 0.5pt*2=1

Night 7:
Dream 1pt*1=1

Night 9:
Dream 1pt*1=1

I guess I also have to pick out a new three step. I'll do it tomorrow... (Unless I'm allowed to keep my old 3 step since I haven't done it.)

----------


## StaySharp

Well damn, looks like I only posted my 3-step tasks in my head again. Also my sleep's been disturbed by some meddlesome cat. I appreciate the cuddles but she kept waking me up at all the wrong times.

2 fragments, aka 1 point.

3ST:
1. Full Transformation
2. Fly
3. Elemental Manipulation

Personal Goals:
Old: Fly as Ryuuko
New: Actively turn into Ryuuko, breathe fire as Ryuuko, see Ryuuko from the outside and get at least the largest part of the details right, use Ryuuko's back appendages (tentacle-like limbs) to grab/manipulate something

----------


## cooleymd

Day 9 6th/7th 8:00p to 8:00p
+2 WBTB
+6 Non-Lucid dream 6
  2:30a friends of friends / girls / road workers / overpriced pickle / construction zone / burning bridge / metal door lab / student dorm slums
  5:20a game life low skeletons / swamp dragons & gators / comedian / rescue animal / two rivers / senseless world with 45 degree slope 
  6:10a car / cloths on the curb / stuffed toy / to work
  7:30a SW Episode VIII / To Uni / Bus & Bike / Too much stuff / following / stomping thieves
  3:30p decide
  5:00p follow the doctor

Night total +8
Contest Total 134.5

New Three Step
  1.  Minor Summonation
    2.  Fly
       3.  Full Phase

Looks like my dream recall was actually falling thru the day, must be from oversleep, I think I need to drink way more liquids before each nap, If I wake slowly my mind wanders and I can only after a while begin to call up the last segment of dreams, when I wake quickly much more is remembered and it is easier to back track for other segments.

----------


## spellbee2

Hardly anything for me last night. Had a fragment when I woke up, forgot it within a few minutes.

WBTB - 2

Competition Total - 167 pts






> 10 pts- first wild of the night
> 10 pts- first dild
> 10 pts- 2 subsequent dilds
> 2 pts- wbtb
> 2 pts- chaining
> 5 pts- Ask for advice
> 2 pts- chain a lucid
> 1 pt-  reality check/stablization
> 2 pts- interact with dream character
> ...



It sounds like you did DEILDs, which don't count for the additional DILDs, just for the lucid chains. Still, an impressive score.






> New Dream goal: Go to the moon
> Old Dream goal: Go to Venice
> (I had chosen my dream house for my old dream goal but I misread that. It states we have to have done it before but I haven't so I'm changing it to Venice which was my favorite lucid dream I've ever had)



You can still list the dream house as a new goal. You're not limited to one goal for each, you can have an unlimited amount - as long as you declare it before you actually do it in the dream.


Speaking of DEILDs, a slight change to the rules. After MadMonkey's crazy night of a billion DEILDs, we discussed and both thought it would be fair to put a limit on the number of chains. Thus, *points for lucid chaining is capped at 10 points (aka 5 chains).* No one's ever really accomplished this in the past, so it doesn't affect any previous scores, but it will be applied going forward.

----------


## MadMonkey

I guess I should state my next three step tasks.

*three-step task*
basic summoning
telekinesis
phase fully through big object

I also have a new personal goal

*personal goal (new)*: do the bomb mission for DHL

----------


## Sivason

Night 9

2 nld (2)
wbtb (2)

*Total= 356*

----------


## Snehk

Dryspell continues! 10th night and I'm still unable to complete my three-step tasks. If not for that recall points, I'd most probably have only a few points for WBTB attempts.

*Night 10

Recalled 2 dreams: 2 points

Competition total: 191/2 points*

[08-08-2016] #10th competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DoubleHelix

No lucid's, but last night's dreams were vivid, long, started fairly early in the night and were memorable, so no complaints.  Most probably driven by B6 100mg at bedtime.

4 NLD's - 4 points
2 fragments - 1 point
WBTB (followed by insomnia) - 2 points
--------------------------------------------
Total 7 points for 8/8/16

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 10*:tropicalboxer:

*2 Dreams: 2 Points
8 Fragments: 4 Points
WBTB: 2 Points

Total: 153.5 + 8 = 161.5 Points*

----------


## TheNinjaStrike

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Fly - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points + 5 for fictional.
Object/DC Changing - 5 points + 5 for fictional (Changing age)
Unspecified Dream Control (Jumping really high) - 5 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points (Force igniting something)
First three step task (Element manipulation) - 5 points
Old Personal Task (Sustain a vivid and stable lucid dream for at least a minute.) - 10 points
EDIT: Second three step task (Basic summoning) - 10 points
Night Total : 78 points!
Competition Total : 78 points.

I've only been a member for six days and therefore can not post links  :Sad: . Sorry. The post is titled Spell's Comp 10th night, Fireballs and aging.

Edit again, now a member for seven days. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/then...s-aging-76910/

----------


## RelicWraith

Growl, mumble, grumble, growl. So much went wrong today. One whole DILD down the drain, and bad sleep just made things worse. Still, I managed to link two WILDs. Didn't get as much done as I'd like, but that's that.

Results for Monday 08 August 2016

*Fragments* = 1/2 X 2
*WBTB* = 2
*First WILD* = 10
*Chain a Lucid Dream* = 2

*Use an Electronic Object* (cash register) = 5
*Interact with DC* = 2

*Flight* = 5

*Three Step Task #1* = 5

Today's Total: 32?

Competition Total: 253? 

I'd like other's opinions on whether that phasing attempt while in complete darkness counted for anything. Pretty sure it's nothing.Teleportation, perhaps? 

Log 466 - Summer Lucid Competition - Day 10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

5 NLDs-5 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I wake up and something feels off. I do a nose plug and can breathe. I get up and try to move using only my thoughts, which I can. As I'm about to go outside, I inadvertently rise into the air. I decide to try to go higher to phase through the roof, but the ceiling keeps rising. After a bit, I give up going up and phase through the wall. I end up in a void with a bunch of question marks flying around. I enter another void with some planets to choose from. I see earth and try to enter it. I try to aim for Southeast Asia but as I'm flying in, I wake up.




DILD-10 points
rc-1 point
flying-5 points
phase through solid object-10 points

night total-31 points
competition total-183 points

----------


## Nebulus

2 NLDS = 2pts
comp total = 85.5pts

Spellbee2s Summer Competition Day 8 - darn repeating dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MagicChicken

1 nld: 2pts 
1 frag: 1/2pts
wbtb: 2pts
Night total: 4.5
comp total 4.5

----------


## FryingMan

night #10

2 frags: +1 (space ship, guy coils up cord while I'm on sofa)
2 nlds: +2 (runescape world fly/walk-thru/ tower climb/letters, CH bathrooms/closets/doors/body fluids)

new competition total: 68 + 3 = 71

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Tenth Night of Competition:* 

Remember 2 Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragment - 0,5 points

3 DJ comments - 1 point

*Night Total - 3,5
Competition Total - 479,5*


i finally slept normally again and dreamed a lot but i wanted to fully charge my batteries again after the weekend. i will start seriously today again. have to stand up early tomorrow but maybe a wbtb will be possible  ::D: 



*New Three Step Tasks:*
1. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object 
2. Mass Telekinesis 
3. Element Manipulation

----------


## DawnEye11

New Three Step Task

1)Full transformation
2)Turn on electronic device
3)Ask Dc For Advice

----------


## Sivason

Night 10

4 nld (4)
wbtb (2)

*Total= 362*

----------


## spellbee2

2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 10 Total - 4 pts
Competition Total - 171 pts

Oh yeah, my 3-step:

1. Partial Transformation
2. Fly
3. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object

And a new personal goal - Fly on a broomstick

(Tonight's gonna be my night, tonight's gonna be my night, tonight's gonna be my night...)

----------


## Elaineylane

2 pts- wbtb
1 pt- for 2 non-lucids
= 3 pts 

No points for chaining because it was not a lucid. I'm sorry to disappoint with my lousy 3 pts.

Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the Moon
Old Dream goal: Go back to Venice


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elaineylane/spellbee-comp-night-9-76923/

*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 




D1: Non-lucid- I was on a farm, in a house. All of the guys were getting all dressed up in one area & the women in . We were trying on all of these fancy dresses & everyone was mingling in other rooms as well.  It seemed like all of the women were trying to get the attention of one guy. He was a guy from Big Brother this season. Even if I wasn't married he would not be my type, lol. He was paying way too much attention to me for some reason. Then all of the women start acting like a bunch of jealous hens over this moron. He's still telling things like don't listen to them & ignore them. He was really annoying how much he loved himself. Then my alarm went off for me to do my wbtb.

D2: Non-lucid- I ease back into the same dream but I'm not lucid this time. I'm really tired at this point because I stayed up too late. But now we are all on some sort of platform outside. It's almost like an old train depot but with no train or tracks. One of these same women is getting  hostile over this loser guy. I figure I don't want him, she can have him so I told him he should just go with her. And at this point I just want to leave. Meesha Cat to my rescue for once. She came & woke me up from this boring ass scenario of dreams. 

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 10*

1 NL dream: 1
2 frags: 1

*Night total: 2
Competition total: 296*

Didn't do a WBTB and just wanted some rest so I can do better tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Elaineylane

> Hardly anything for me last night. Had a fragment when I woke up, forgot it within a few minutes.
> 
> WBTB - 2
> 
> Competition Total - 167 pts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, cool. I guess I can add that. I really hope for my dream house. It's a thorn in my side. I've been building it for years in my head. I'd like to go inside. Go MadMonkey, lol.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 9 6th/7th 8:00p to 8:00p
+2 WBTB
+3 Non-Lucid dream 3
  3:00a parlor game trouble / fight
  5:15a culinary class / ketchup & pickle sandwich / kindergartenish
  5:40a another kitchen class dream

Night total +5
Contest Total 139.5


Little sleep and less tonight (LAME), oh well Wednesday I've taken off and sleep in on Thursday if I can (for a few hours)

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 11*:tropicalboxer:

*2 Dreams: 2 Points
1 Fragment: 1 Point
WBTB: 2 Points

Total: 161.5 + 5 = 166.5 Points*

----------


## Snehk

*Night 11

Recalled 3 non lucid dreams: 3 points
Attempted WBTB (failed): 2 points

Competition total: 241/2 points*

[09-08-2016] #11th competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## BlairBros

*Days 9, 10 and 11 Results:*
Day 9:
2 NLD's 2 points

Day 10: 
3 NLDs 3 points
1 fragment 0.5 points

Day 11:
4 NLDs 4 points
1 fragment 0.5 points

*Competition Total: 53 points*
(I'll write up my DJ's and stuff eventually, I've been super busy :/

----------


## TheNinjaStrike

Day 11 results. 
First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Advanced Summoning - 10 points + 5 points for fictional. (I summoned Fictional character 1 directly in my vision.)
Element Manipulation - 10 points (That fireball)
3 dream fragments 1 1/2 points!
Total: 39 and 1/2 points!
New Competition total : *117*

Link Spellbee2's Comp Night 11, Hot air and instability. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DoubleHelix

Mediocre night of recall.

2 NLD - 2 points
2 fragments - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
--------------------------
Total for 8/9/16 = 5 points.  Total contest points to date = 85.5

----------


## DawnEye11

Competition point
1 point for non lucid.

 Sorry team. Haven't been able to get much of anything for three days.

----------


## RelicWraith

Slept much too comfortably for LDs today. It was probably for the best.

Ah, right, wasn't sure of my score last time. Guess I'll just use what I have from then.

*Fragments* = 1/2 X 2
*WBTB* = 2

Today's Total: 3

Competition Total: 256 

Sleepy Scraps - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

spellbees comp night 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
partial transformation-5 points
flying-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
rc-1 point
phase through solid object-10 points
flying-5 points

night total-46 points
*competition total-229 points*

I'd like to change my 3 step tasks if that's okay. 

Advanced Summoning
Time Control
Full transformation

----------


## FryingMan

night #11

It turns out staying up crazy late binge-watching netflix destroys recall...

1 nld: +1  (ATM closed at bank for euro-commision meeting just go get cake, on the swings at the playground going super high get freaked out

new competition total: 71 + 1 = 72

----------


## Nebulus

1 Nightmare non-lucid

----------


## JadeGreen

LD 1pt*5=5
Frag 0.5pt*1=0.5
WBTB 2pt*1=2

Spell's Comp Night 11: Not Agian! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Eleventh Night of Competition:* 

Remember 2 Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

3 DJ comments - 1 point

*Night Total - 5
Competition Total - 484,5*

New Personal Goal:
-Summon an decent Fireball using Sivason´s Technique 
-Uproot a Tree with Telekinesis

----------


## Shabby

*Recalled 1 NLD:* 1 pt

I recalled more but didn't write it down, so I'm not counting it.

----------


## MadMonkey

Team Instinct is now in second place! This is our time to get ahead. Keep it up team!

*Night 11*

2 fragments: 1
WBTB (succesful): 2
DILD: 10
RC: 1
fly: 5
basic summoning: 5
meet an enemy: 5
first three-step task: 5

1 NL dream: 1
*
Night Total: 34
Competition Total: 330
*

Edit: I also realized that I did my first three step task.

----------


## Raipat

6.8. -> 7.8.

2 fragments and a failed WBTB: 3 pts

7.8. -> 8.8.

1 normal dream: 1 pt

8.8. -> 9.8.
After some hours asleep I awoke around 5 a.m. Time for WBTB and a 20-minute Muse-monitored awareness meditation before a WILD attempt.


*Spoiler* for _funny freezing_: 




After listening to my breath for a while, I feel to be in the phase between awake and sleeping. So I visualize myself somewhere and try to look around. My usual test if a dream wants to form is trying to perform a full 360 degree spin. If my "vision" stays intact and there is no resistance I'm near the dream state. If I only manage 180-something degree, I'm still closer to my physical body than my dream body and the physical senses are still stronger. Gradually my mind gets away from my physical body and a dream scene forms itself. I'm ourdoor, at daylight. I pass the critical moment to stay aware that all of this is me, dreaming. I focus on the competition and my three-step goal. I wanted to play with water! There is the ocean, I'm at the beach. Well, that is a WAY to huge body of water to freeze or to boil! I realize that this is a beautiful carribean beach, the one I've been in March, aquiring my basic PADI diving brevet. There should be a pool around. I find it and step at the edge. "Walking on water - you just have to believe and than it's easy" I tell myself and make a careful step with my left foot on it. It feels like pudding, squeezing and bubbling. But it holds me! I make a few more steps and stop in the middle of the pool. I shake as a realize myself standing on the water, which feels like glass now. I knuckle down and put my right hand into the pool and fetch some water. It's still water, not very clean and full of chlorine, but normal water. While I sink in a little (my ankle is in the water, not more, while the pool is about 2 meters deep), I push my full right hand into the water and imaging pure coldness coming out of it. The pool responds by freezing, I hear cracking sounds and see a misty breeze around me. Stupid me now is completely stuck as my ankles and right hand is covered in hard ice, I cannot move out. After panicking for a moment I lose control and awake. That was STUPID. And fun, too  ::D: 




Scores:
- WBTB 2pts
- First WILD 10pts
- unspecified dream control 5pts
- element manipulation 10 pts
- first and second step: 5+10 = 15 pts
total 42 pts

----------


## StaySharp

On the bright side I was able to have a super short dream about Ryuuko. Oddly enough the dream actually was... kind of more like a question or a line of thoughts regarding secondary wings attached to her legs which would help stay afloat with a humanoid body for extended periods of time.
So far I only had 5 more fragments and a full dream. That makes for a total of 4,5 points. Meh.

----------


## cooleymd

Previous Day was supposed to be Day 10 (not 9)
Day 10 7th/8th 8:00p to 8:00p
Night total +5
Contest Total 139.5



Day 11 8th/9th 8:00p to 8:00p
+2 WBTB
+2 Non-Lucid dream 2
  4:00a sleep cycle / wave after wave
  5:00a bicycle

Night Total +4
Contest Total 143.5

Almost no sleep, Oh well sleep in tonight  :smiley: 

Mad Monkey:  don't forget most of us are in the latest timezone so we have a chance for last minute gains  :smiley:

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt for 2 non lucids
= 1 pt

No points for chaining because it was not a lucid. I'm sorry to disappoint with my lousy 1 pt.

Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the Moon
Old Dream goal: Go back to Venice

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elaineylane/spellbee-comp-night-10-76946/

Had 2 Non-lucids. Both contained basically the same content. My ex-girlfriend (And by ex-girlfriend, I mean in the literal sense. And yes I am married to a man now.) It was 2 chained dreams. She & I were fighting really badly in both. Including me reminding her of why I will never allow myself to every be involved w/ her in anyway. She started out as my best friend & the relationship changed obviously into something else. Eventually I realized she was a person who was toxic to me.

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 12*:tropicalboxer:
*
4 Dreams: 4 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB ( success ): 2 Points
DILD: 10 Points
Interact with a DC: 2 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid from the eerie feeling that I'm experiencing while sitting in a dark kitchen room of some apartment. I think my brother appears, and right as he does a mystery, shadowy figure appears behind him. It instantly comes and walks to me and I go and hug it without feeling any fear. As I hug it it grows smaller. I see three other figures standing next to me and I think they're some small parts of my self that I do not like or something. ~ Later flying semi lucidly.




*Total 166.5 + 19 = 185,5 Points*

----------


## Snehk

*Night 12

Recalled three non lucid dreams: 3 points
Attempted WBTB (failed): 2 points

Competition total: 291/2 points*

[10-08-2016] #12th competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> 6.8. -> 7.8.
> 
> *Spoiler* for _funny freezing_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After listening to my breath for a while, I feel to be in the phase between awake and sleeping. So I visualize myself somewhere and try to look around. My usual test if a dream wants to form is trying to perform a full 360 degree spin. If my "vision" stays intact and there is no resistance I'm near the dream state. If I only manage 180-something degree, I'm still closer to my physical body than my dream body and the physical senses are still stronger. Gradually my mind gets away from my physical body and a dream scene forms itself. I'm ourdoor, at daylight. I pass the critical moment to stay aware that all of this is me, dreaming. I focus on the competition and my three-step goal. I wanted to play with water! There is the ocean, I'm at the beach. Well, that is a WAY to huge body of water to freeze or to boil! I realize that this is a beautiful carribean beach, the one I've been in March, aquiring my basic PADI diving brevet. There should be a pool around. I find it and step at the edge. "Walking on water - you just have to believe and than it's easy" I tell myself and make a careful step with my left foot on it. It feels like pudding, squeezing and bubbling. But it holds me! I make a few more steps and stop in the middle of the pool. I shake as a realize myself standing on the water, which feels like glass now. I knuckle down and put my right hand into the pool and fetch some water. It's still water, not very clean and full of chlorine, but normal water. While I sink in a little (my ankle is in the water, not more, while the pool is about 2 meters deep), I push my full right hand into the water and imaging pure coldness coming out of it. The pool responds by freezing, I hear cracking sounds and see a misty breeze around me. Stupid me now is completely stuck as my ankles and right hand is covered in hard ice, I cannot move out. After panicking for a moment I lose control and awake. That was STUPID. And fun, too



hehe cool lucid there. last month i proposed a similar task of the month ... walk over water like jesus and then let yourself fall inside and swim around. too bad you got stuck xD


*Twelfth Night of Competition:* 

Remember 1 Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points

First WILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
Time Control - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Mass Telekinesis (something that can't be lifted in waking life) - 10 points 
Complete second chosen task - 10 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Telekinesis - 5 points 

3 DJ-Entries - 1 point 

*Night Total - 84
Competition Total - 568,5*


DJ entry 



*this time i am not 100% sure with my points:*
- there was a transition and i started in my room without a previous dream like i do when it is a wild but i lost lucidity shortly -->still a WILD?
- a traffic sign is not super heavy but in waking life one can not lift it because its cast in concrete. so advanced TK is okay?

- i did lightning while getting lucid but it doesnt count because it was not intentional there yet?
- activating the runes --> maybe "Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control" or something or do i need to see an effect?

----------


## DoubleHelix

2 NLD = 2 points
4 fragments = 2 points (Blue cat w/ blue eyes on blue comforter, person eating food off plate w/ chopsticks, woman in black dress w/ bilateral nip-slip, obese female in panties lying on a cot seen from vantage point of her feet).
WBTB/WILD - near success(!) which failed at insertion.  Person w/ back towards me leaning on a desk with a lit cigarette in right hand. Got excited and woke up - 2 points
----------------------------
Total for 8/10/16 = 6 points

----------


## TheNinjaStrike

*Night 12 results*
Dream 1: 
First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points 

Dream 2:

Chain 1 : 
Eat Something - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
First WILD of the Night - 10 points Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - 10 points (Match box)
Teleport - 10 points


Chain 2 : 
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Object/DC Changing - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 

Chain 3 : 
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 points
Teleport - 10 points

Total : 86 points!
New competition total : 203 points!

Spellbee2's Comp Night 12, DEILDS, and wandering. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Night 12: Turn on the lucid generators! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WILD: 10pt*1=10
Advanced Summon: 15pt*1=15
Interact with DC: 2pt*1=2
RC/Stabilize: 1pt*1=1
*
Total:23*

----------


## RelicWraith

Wow, I think I'm in a time loop; today's dreams were very similar to the ones two days before. Aw man, I was gunning for way more points, but, hey, what can you do?

*Fragments* = 1/2
*WBTB = 2*
*WILD* = 10
*Chain a Lucid Dream* = 2

*Fly* =5
*Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object* = 10

*Three-Step Task #2* = 10

Today's Total: 39 1/2

Competition Total: 295 1/2 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fire...-day-12-76955/

----------


## FryingMan

night #12:

yep, business trip is really messing up my dreaming, as expected...  :Sad: 

1 nld: +1  (guy in bathroom wants my phone, grabs for my bag, escape they chase push through crowds, run down S sitting on skateboard to CH, swooping finish, almost hit by car)
WBTB: +2

new competition total: 72 + 3 = 75

----------


## Raipat

9.8. > 10.8.

nothing more than 1 fragment to report

----------


## spellbee2

For those who weren't in chat the other night, turns out I got food poisoning or some kind of stomach thing, so I've been grossly sick. Monday night I woke up a ton because of my sick stomach. So nothing good on the dream front.

Night 11:
548 unintentional (and 1 intentional) WBTB - 2

Night 12:
WBTB - 2
1 NLD - 1

Competition Total - 176 pts

----------


## MagicChicken

Wasn't able to update my stats for the last 2 nights, but here they are. LD was a bit fuzzy because I had a few beers the night before but here is what i remember:  

aug 9
2 NLD: 2pts 
Wbtb: 2pts
1 frag: 1/2

aug 10
2NLD: 2pts
1 frag: 1/2
First DILD: 10pts  Summer Lucid Comp aug 10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
1 chain: 2
WBTB: 2
Flying: 5pts 
super strength: 5pts
interact with a DC: 2pts

Comp total: 37.5
(not including FA's)
Also, what are the rules regarding FAs? Do those count as frags or as NLDs? Because I also had two of those.

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 12*

WBTB: 2
3 NL dreams: 3

*Night total: 5
competition total: 335*

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-232 points

----------


## DawnEye11

> For those who weren't in chat the other night, turns out I got food poisoning or some kind of stomach thing, so I've been grossly sick. Monday night I woke up a ton because of my sick stomach. So nothing good on the dream front.
> 
> Night 11:
> 548 unintentional (and 1 intentional) WBTB - 2
> 
> Night 12:
> WBTB - 2
> 1 NLD - 1
> 
> Competition Total - (I'll add later. I'm at work, and I'm too sick, tired, and lazy to check it now)




 :There, there: Hope you feel better soon. Food poisoning sucks.

----------


## Elaineylane

1 point is all I got. I'm really pissed off! I put it in a spoiler but you should really read it, it was tragic! Almost epic
shit happened but I got interrupted! Soooooo sorry team, it wasn't my fault! I'll look & comment tomorrow while I'm watching the kids.
Tonight I have to wrap my very very very long ass day up & head to bed.  ::shakehead2:: 

Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the Moon
Old Dream goal: Go back to Venice

Spellbee Comp Night 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



D1: I was playing in the game survivor. There were 3 great big ships w/ 
3 teams. One for each ship. But I wasn't sure what they were yhaet who had
what. But we were told by Jeff Probst the host that there could be 
consequences for swapping with other teams. Apparently someone already had
tried but magically they weren't allowed too. It was a little fuzzy about
how this occurred... 


My daughter called in real life & I tried to ignore the phone.


D2: half lucid. I phased/chained into my second dream which was becoming lucid right 
after I noticed the ships were now all three small boats. I now decided
to give the ships the advantages I wanted. I gave my team plenty of
extra food. Another had fishing gear. And the third had survival gear. I
know they could've been better but I was trying to just get to the tasks.

I was making a plan that I would put Nebulus & Dream Cafe on the second boat & Sivason on 
the third so I could play against them. I was also contemplating my flying
to the moon & my mass telekinesis. But as soon as I got Nebulus pictured in
his blue t-shirt emblazoned with his real name idiot tag it was game over.

My daughter had come into my bedroom in real life via my dumb ass son. I'm 
so pissed off I can't even express. She got a job & needed me to watch 
her kids from now until school starts from 6am-5pm. So basically I may be
fucked as far as the comp goes. We'll see. My plan is to try & recreate 
this scenario because it was a really good set up for the way I wanted this
part of the comp to go. I'm literally in tears.

Yes Neb, I had you finally pictured for like 30 seconds before my daughter
blew my dream to shit!

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## Sivason

night 11 great LD w/lots of points
night 12 nothing much.

I will report in detail tomorrow.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 12 9th/10th 8:00p to 8:00p
+2 WBTB
+7 Non-Lucid dream 7
  3:05a kid private school funding / drum dogs
  4:00a final plans / acceptance
  4:40a HR / giving directions / landmarks / climbing chains / eating flat bread
  9:00a dr who like dream
  10:05a trip / house with open ceiling rafters / walking in the dark / 6 people threatening
  11:00a flip phone activation / mansion / RV dissasembly
  2:00p elevator mine shaft / gold ore / obama smelts / lowball offer / walking / migrane girl / driving along

Night Total +9
Contest Total 152.5

My motherboard on computer near my bed seems to have failed, so journaling with be a bit more WakeBTB then usual, since I'll have to walk to next room  :Sad: 

No lucids on my day off, but good news is I can sleep in a bit and I am fairly well rested, but then again its already late  :Sad:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Thirteenth Night of Competition:* 

Remember 2 Non-Lucid Dream - 2 point
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragments - 0,5 point
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Use an Electronic Device - 5 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Meet a teammate - 7 points
Ask for Advice - 5 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points
Complete third chosen task - 15 points
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points
Eat Something - 5 points
Fly - 5 points

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point

3 DJ Comments - 1 point

*Night Total - 124,5
Competition Total - 693*


DJ entry 

*NEW* Summon a decent fireball using Sivason's technique
*NEW* Uproot a Tree with Telekinesis

----------


## Snehk

No points for this night. Still going to try and finally get lucid during the cometition.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 13*:tropicalboxer:

*2 Fragments: 1 Point

Total: 185,5 + 1 = 186,5* 

 :paranoid:

----------


## DoubleHelix

Crummy night of recall.
2 NLD = 2 points
WBTB/WILD attempt (fail-fell asleep) = 2 points
-------------------------------------------------------
Total for 8/11/16 = 4 points

----------


## JadeGreen

Apparently I'm better at WILD than I thought...

Spell's Comp night 13: Unstable WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WILD:1pt*10=10
Chain 2pt*2=4
Basic Flight: 5pt=5
Basic Summon
Old Personal Goal: 10pt=10
Frag 0.5pt*1=.5

Totes: 34.5

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

spellbee comp night 13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
RC-1 point
phase through solid object-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
basic summon-5 points
flying-5 points

DILD-5 points
phase through solid object-10 points
advanced summon-10 points
first of 3 step-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-67 points
*competition total-299 points*

----------


## DawnEye11

DJ Entry
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...-mystic-76987/

 :SleepMeditate2: *Competition Points*
• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
• Advanced Summoning - 10 points (make something/someone appear right in your direct view 
________________________________________
27 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Good sleep and a decent (if, at times, horrifying) LD make for a great combo. Almost got quite a bit done, but I let way too many opportunities slip away. Still, I'm not complaining. 

*Fragments* = 1/2 X 4
*WBTB* = 2
*First DILD* = 10

*Stabalize Dream* = 1
*Interact with DC* = 2
*Basic Summoning* (partial Infinity Gauntlet; discorporated hand) =5
*Basic Transformation* (melting)= 5

*Advanced Unsummoning* (discorporated hand) = 10

Today's Total: 37

Competition Total: 332 1/2

----------


## Tataglia

Since I mostly have NLD, I'm just going to post the points of the nights instead of writing an extensive DJ entry update.
I'm not doing so well in the competition.

Night 7
2 fragments: 1 point
1 wbtb: 2 point

Night 8
1 fragment: 1/2 point

Night 9
1 dream: 1 point

Night 10:
1 dream: 1 point
1 wbtb: 2 point

Night 11:
1 fragment: 1/2 point

Total: 8 points for 5 nights

----------


## Nebulus

3 NLDS + 1 WBTB = 5pts

Cat party - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## melissajuice

*August 11, 2016*

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points
First WILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Fly - 5 points
Use an Electronic Device - 5 points

*Night total: 25
Competition total: 106*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/meli...ily-man-76992/

Also please cross off my old goal, I've already fulfilled it.  You put the score in but didn't cross the goal description off yet on the doc.  Not sure if that's important or not but letting you know, just in case.  ::D:

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 13:*

WBTB (successful): 2
2 NL dream: 2
WILD: 10
Use an Electronic Device: 5
Unspecified Dream Control (turn monitor in with mind): 5
Practice a Waking Life Hobby (Dwarf Fortress): 5
RC: 1
1 DJ comment: 0.33

*Night Total: 30.33
Competition Total: 365.33*

Link to DJ entry.

----------


## moSh

Due to personal reasons I haven't been doing so well (nothing serious, by the way!), so since my last post which was after Night 5 I've only scored *3 points*, which was last night's effort.

Way to time your entrance personal reasons. _Gosh_.


Napoleon-Dynamite-napoleon-dynamite-17829445-500-281.jpg

----------


## Elaineylane

1/2 pt non-lucid

Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying 
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the Moon
Old Dream goal: Go back to Venice

Spellbee Comp Night 12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Non-lucid: I was with my twin daughters (I really have twins, they are grown & have their own kids). My one daughter Ashley was in a fountain playing with some kids. Her best friend is named Kendruh & she was jumping back in & out of the dream & I demanded that she tell me what the year was each time. It was some sort of time travel thing. It was really strange. Ashley gave birth to June bugs, yep that was really weird. Something was wrong with one of them. ( She's pregnant in real life so maybe that's where that came in). My other daughter was in & out of the dream but wasn't really saying much. 

I had a really bad day. Had to get up early to watch my grand kids at 6:15 & then had to go get my oldest son to come watch them at my house so I could take my other son to the ER. He seems to have carpal tunnel. But his symptoms were basically from fatigue. Gaming & not sleeping or eating. It was a big mess. Then I get a cryptic phone call from someone. They said they were my son in law, who's in prison but it wasn't him. He's in the hole right now & so is the idiot who helped put him in prison. The said idiot gave out my number apparently & someone was trying to get to him through me. You just can't make this shit up. On top of that I moved wrong today & I think I fucked up my titanium bracket in my spine because I'm in a crazy amount of pain. I wish this day would fucking end already!

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## spellbee2

2 Fragments - 1
WBTB - 2

Night 13 Total - 3 pts
Competition Total - 179 pts

Feeling better today, actually. Still not 100%, but I feel like I could actually get some good sleep tonight.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 13 10th/11th 8:00p to 8:00p
+1 Non-Lucid dream 1
7:30a coworker discussion / deadline survival / 3rd person self viewed

Night Total +1
Contest Total 153.5

Guess I was a bit too rested I didn't get to sleep until well after 6am messing with reinstall of Win 7 Home Premium that absolutely refuses to update in windows update.  Woke at final alarm no chance even for WBTB

----------


## Sivason

Summer Comp night 11- Morphing a Face - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Summer comp night 11- Redirect plot - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Day 11: 2 DILD(15)
RC(1),stable(1),wbtb(2),interact(2),super strength/jump(5),fly(5),adv sum(10),1st task(5), element(10),adv banish (10), 2nd task(10), mind control(5), eat (5), DC change(5)=91

Day 12: 2 dreams(2), wbtb(2)=4
Day 13: 2 dreams(2), wbtb(2)=4

91+4+4+362=461

*Comp Total=461*

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Fourteenth Night of Competition:* 

Remember 2 Non-Lucid Dream - 2 point
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points


*Night Total - 5
Competition Total - 698*

----------


## MadMonkey

> *Fourteenth Night of Competition:* 
> 
> Remember 2 Non-Lucid Dream - 2 point
> Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
> WBTB - 2 points
> 
> 
> *Night Total - 5
> Competition Total - 698*



See! RelaxAndDream is a mere mortal just like us! Come on Team Instinct. We can do this!

----------


## DoubleHelix

Decent night of dreaming with one epic-long non-lucid.  Still, not a high scoring night:

3 NLD - 3 points
WBTB - Initial insomnia-->sleep (fail) - 2 points
1 fragment - my entire family cutting line in an amusement park - 0.5 points
------------------------------------------
Total for 8/12/16 = 5.5 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> See! RelaxAndDream is a mere mortal just like us! Come on Team Instinct. We can do this!



that sounds bad somehow but yea i kind of have a bad conscience because i signed up for middle league and not for expert... i didnt thought i would have so much time to sleep and this competitions really boost my willpower^^
but i think i am probably thru with lucids for this comp. tonight my GF will stay over and tomorrow i will work like 12h until midnight... but i can sleep in on sunday, maybe i can squeeze one last lucid  ::D: 

i still flirting with the idea of accomplishing the weekly task and the advanced II totm  ::D:

----------


## Occipitalred

Oops, I sort of fell off the bandwagon this week...

I got 13.5 points from dreams I didn't take the time to write down for a great total of 70! + 6 DJ comments I think: 72 pts.

Well, good job to everyone!

----------


## Saizaphod

Easing the practice for a while, maybe I'll squeeze one or couple LDs before the comp ends  :smiley: 

*Night 14*:tropicalboxer:
*
4 Fragments: 2 Points

Total: 186,5 + 2 = 188,5 Points*

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Night 14: 3 Lucids; Stage Flight, Halo Battle, Bank Robbery - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Frag 0.5pt*1=0.5
NLD (counting the nonlucid portion for each DILD since it was substantial.) 1pt*2=2
DILD 10pt for first +5pt subsequent*2=15
WILD 10pt for first=10
WBTB 2pt=2
Old Personal Goal (Gymnastic Maneuver)=10pt
Basic Flying=5pt*2 different dreams=10pt
Time control=(I'm counting my use of VATS as this.)=10pt
Use an ordinary object to preform dream control (I guess it isn't 100% normal to have ice skate blades that pop out of your shoes, but I'm taking it and running.)=5pt
Super Speed (From the skate blades)=5pts
Eat Something (A few Potato Planks)=5pts
DC Interact 2pt*all 3 dreams=6pts
Super Strength=5pt
Elemental Control=(Them big blooms of fire in the second dream should count. Such pretty colors (◕‿◕)) =10pt
Use electronic Device=(Bank computer system)5pt

Total: 100.5!  :Bliss:

----------


## Nebulus

3 NLDS + 1 WBTB = 5pts again Oo

High up in the sky - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

spellbee comp night 14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
RC-1 point
time control-10 points
2nd of 3 step-10 points

DILD-5 points
RC-1 point
flying-5 points

night total-44 points
*competition total-343 points*

----------


## FryingMan

As anticipated, the comp overlapping with an intl business trip has been disastrous for dreaming, lucky to have gotten 2 LDs!

night #13: 
WBTB: +2
no recall, just vague impressions

night #14
2 fragments: +1 (in the restaurant, outside on the street with people with the large weird truck)
3 nlds: +3 (long: the trip to Florida/little stool scam/dildo, playing chess, picking up travel reservations/tickets with wife in a rushing crowd)

new competition total: 75 + 6 = 81

----------


## RelicWraith

Besides the insomnia, tonight was a pretty good night for LDs. More points than expected, too.

*First DILD* = 10
*WBTB* = 2
*First WILD* = 10

*Stabilize Dream** = 1
*Flight* = 5
*Advanced Phasing*= 10
*Advanced Summoning (giant monster)* = 10
*Element Manipulation* = 10

*Three-Step Task #3* = 15

Today's Total: 73

Competition Total: 405 1/2

Log 470 - Summer Lucid Competition - Day 14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*can't believe I've been saying "stabalize" this whole time...

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 14*
WBTB: 2
1frag: 0.5
2 NL dreams: 2

*Night total: 4.5*

Had a party last night so got some REM rebound. It's hard to become lucid when you dream you are a different character. At different points I was a space marine coming home from war, a guitar ax weilding monkey barbarian, several characters from sitcoms, and who knows what else. Very hard to DJ that too  :tongue2:

----------


## melissajuice

*August 8, 2016*

WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points 
First WILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Telekinesis - 5 points
Complete second chosen task - 10 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Complete third chosen task - 15 points
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point

*Night Total: 56
Competition Total: 162
*



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/meli...ulation-77016/

----------


## Snehk

Another night without points.

[12-08-2016] #14th competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Elaineylane

1/2 pt for a non-lucid


Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the Moon
Old Dream goal: Go back to Venice


Early tomorrow morning we take our son back to college so I will finally get more opportunities to have lucid dreams w/o that added interruption. Unfortunately our comp is almost over but I will be looking forward to the other comps.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elaineylane/spellbee-comp-night-13-77023/


*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



Only 1 non-lucid dream due to not getting much sleep at all. I was in an old school. It seemed like there were only women there. We were hiding. It was like the city was under martial law. I was in a bathroom & I noticed a woman bring in a box of supplies. They were different kinds of bottles which all looked new & untouched. Not like they were smuggled in or something like everything else was. They seemed out of place in this situation. When the woman was out of sight I grabbed a big bottle of shampoo. It was a trap. Someone had told this woman to bring this box in. As I reached for the bottle & picked it up there was a commotion outside & men stormed our building. Some how it triggered a sensor of sorts that gave away our position in the building. They were dragging us outside. Then Meesha woke me up.

I'm not surprised that there were all women inside & there were men storming the building. My problem child daughter had just told me yesterday that she was a couple of blocks from me staying in our local safe house/rehab. She claims her new boyfriend, the one she is currently pregnant by pushed her in her stomach in a rage of some kind. Her words, not mine. But she's a handful so I don't know what to believe. But that explains the dream. 

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## Elaineylane

> As anticipated, the comp overlapping with an intl business trip has been disastrous for dreaming, lucky to have gotten 2 LDs!
> 
> night #13: 
> WBTB: +2
> no recall, just vague impressions
> 
> night #14
> 2 fragments: +1 (in the restaurant, outside on the street with people with the large weird truck)
> 3 nlds: +3 (long: the trip to Florida/little stool scam/dildo, playing chess, picking up travel reservations/tickets with wife in a rushing crowd)
> ...



81 is really good! Congrats!

----------


## DoubleHelix

Slept in this morning because I had an epic, detailed, opulent and incredibly sexy non-lucid just before my usual wake time and wanted to try to recapture the dream.  Was rewarded with a fourth NLD, but no lucids (Waaaa!) so my scores continue to reflect my novice status.  May try some Galantamine tonight to kick-start some lucidity. "Take one for the team" as it were.

4 NLD's - 4 points
1 fragment (old girl friend in bra and panties on top of me when mother enters bedroom) - 0.5 points
WBTB (fail) - 2 points
----------------------------------
Total for 8/13/16 = 6.5 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 15*:tropicalboxer:

*5 Dreams: 5 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB: 2 Points

Total: 188,5 + 8 = 196,5 Points*

Last night up a head!  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

DJ Entry
Spellbee2 Competition Team Mystic - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 :SleepMeditate2: *Competition Points*
• Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Fly - 5 points
• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
_________________________________________________
28 points

----------


## AndresLD

About time I finally broke that dryspell and scored some points for my team  :smiley: ! Sorry I haven't been active. I've been really busy with school, but it's nice finally having 2 LDs since last month. Let me know if I miscounted, forgot to add points, or added extra points! 

I tried WILD (SSILD) but simply fell asleep. I caught myself waking up from a dream and was able to DEILD, later I had a short DILD.

Dream 1 (DEILD):

- First WILD of the night: *10 points*
- Interact with a DC: *2 points*
- Ask for advice: *5 points*
- Use an electronic device: *5 points*
- Fully Phase through Big Solid Object: *10 points*
- Advanced flying: *10 points*
- Advanced Summoning: *10 points*
- Mass Telekinesis: *10 points*
- Complete first chosen task: *5 points*
- Complete second chosen task: *10 points*
- Meet an enemy: *5 points*
- Fight an enemy: *20 points* (pokemon battle)
- New personal goal (fly to the moon): *15 points*


Link to Flying to the Moon and Fighting MadMonkey

Dream 2 (DILD)
- First DILD of the night: *10 points*


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



13.08.2016Meeting with my gf (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in anatomy and my gf Carolina was with me. I had an urge to jump from my chair, hug and kiss her. I felt as if I hadn't seen her in a long time. Of course I hadn't, she was in Ecuador and I was in Canada starting my Physio degree. I plugged my nose and confirmed I was dreaming. I went to hug her, but the dream faded away.




Other points:
- WBTB: *2 points*
- Recall 1 Non-LD: *1 point*
- Recall 2 fragments: *1 point*

Total of the night: 131 points
*Competition Total: 176 points*

----------


## AndresLD

New Personal Goals:
- Meet up with Angel
- Ask Angel who she is, where she has been

Angel was a recurring character in my dreams back when I was getting into LDing (before my big 2012-2016 LD break). We seemed to be in some kind of relationship and she felt more real than your usual DC; she also saved me a couple times from some crazy DCs. I want to consider these New goals, because even though I've seen Angel in dreams before (usually non-LD) I have never seeked her out or asked who she is. Let me know if that makes sense

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs=3 points

competition total=346 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Sure have been getting a lot of surprise DILDs these past few days. Had to really improvise in the last one, and got an unexpected amount of points out of it.

*First DILD* = 10
*Subsequent DILD* = 5
*WBTB* = 2
*Dream Fragments* = 1/2

*Stabilize Dream* = 1
*Practice a Hobby* (video game) = 5
*Unspecified* (Palm Machine Guns) = 5
*Teleport* (skies) = 10
*Advanced Flight* = 10
*Advanced Summoning* (fighter jets) = 10
*Element Manipulation* (sparks) = 10

*Task of the Month* (airplane) = 15

Today's Total: 83 1/2

Competition Total: 488 1/2

I'm not sure whether those palm machine guns counted for anything. Really need some help identifying that.

Log 471 - Summer Lucid Competition - Day 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT: Talked it over with spellbee2. Seems the guns fall under unspecified control. Cool.

----------


## FryingMan

night #15:
2 frags (paintball guys up in the trees, multi-nationality young man printing out a document at an ATM) +1
1 nld (arrive "home" to duplex, think about interiors, play with my old dog L) +1

new competition total: 81 + 2 = 83

I'll be en-route Saturday night so probably won't get any more dreams in, but we'll see.

----------


## Nebulus

I tried praying and I got lucid, it is my new technique  :smiley:  whoa I didnt even realise it was 3 times till I checked my journal entry for points.
Its kinda spooky sync as the first big lucid that got me into dreamviews podcasts and things was this week last year.

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point = 2pts
Fragment +0.5pts

First DILD of the Night  +10 points
Subsequent DILDs +5 points = +10pts

WBTB (success or failure) - +2 points (Only counts once per night)

Chain a Lucid Dream - +2 points 
Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD

Interact with a Dream Character - +2 points (Asked them where shall we go)
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - +5 points
(Made a pool cue telekinesis a cloth to fly around)

Fly +5pts

Mass Telekinesis - +10 points (Made all the pool balls roll into a line)

Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - +5 points
(changed it partially from night to day)

Total = 53.5pts


Lucid at last, Friday night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## spellbee2

Incredibly good recall for me last night, just couldn't make lucidity happen. Unfortunately, except for the possibility of a nap tomorrow, doesn't look like I'm gonna score much else.

Night 14
WBTB - 2

Night 15
5 NLDs - 5
WBTB - 2

Competition Total - 188 pts

----------


## Elaineylane

2 pts- wbtb
10 pts- first dild
1 pt- reality check
2 pts- chain
5 pts- subsequent wild
2 pts- interaction w/ dc
5 pts- eat something (drank water)
5 pts- practice waking life hobby (fishing)
5 pts- ask for advice
= 32 points 

Three Step Goals:
1.Advanced Flying
2.Element Manipulation
3.Mass Telekinesis

New Dream goal: Go to the Moon
Old Dream goal: Go back to Venice



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elaineylane/spellbee-comp-night-13-77037/


*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



D1: Had a non-lucid but I couldn't remember it so I didn't count it.

D2: Lucid- Mike & I were fishing at the lake near where I grew up. I spent a lot of time there with my family growing up & new it was a dream but I hung out & fished for a while. As I became aware & lucid I saw the lane that was my grandpa's long driveway. I had set the alarm for my wbtb so I woke up  briefly to turn it off & chained into the next dream easily.

D3: Lucid- I was still with Mike at the lake fishing but the lane was gone because I knew it didn't
belong there I guess. The scenery was really pretty. (Reality check.) All majestic looking with the dam
stoicly errect making it look like some sort of postcard picture. I started looking
for people to interact with. We came across what looked like a concession stand & we 
got water. We then sat up on these bar stools while we drank our water, where we met a
man & his wife who worked there. They were talking politics. It was a pretty funny conversation.
They told me that there was a new law that all women had to be on birth control for
population control. I was looking at Mike & laughing. I then proceeded to explain the
insanity of this idea because I had a hysterectomy & don't have a uterus to even carry
a baby. These people weren't getting it, lol. I finally tried to compare it to being
a man. I said it's like the likelyhood of a man having a baby. It's just impossible. 
They said that wouldn't be a good enough excuse & I laughed & asked them what they 
suggested I do. 


Then Mike's alarm went off & we had to rush out the door. Today was back to school road
trip day... I'm actually surprised by this. I usually don't sleep well the night before any kind of trip but I was so exhausted. I almost didn't care enough to even try for pts, but I set my alarm anyway. I guess it was a good thing I did.  

Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 15*

WBTB: 2
2 frags: 1

First WILD: 10
RC: 1
basic summon: 5
meet teammate: 5
DC interaction: 2
unspecified power (grow beard): 5

Second WILD: 5
DC interaction: 2
basic summon: 5
meet enemy: 5
1 dream chain: 2
partial transformation: 5
telekinesis: 5
second three-step task: 10
personal goal(Do bomb DHL mission): 15

2 DJ comments: 0.66

*
Night Total: 82
Competition Total: 452.5*

Link to DJ entry.

This is good timing for me to get the hang of WILD! It is fun meeting up with DreamCafe11 and FireFlyMan and I am glad AndresLD was able to meet me too!

----------


## StaySharp

Seems like here's the rest of my rather pathetic score.
3 more full dreams, 5 fragments, for a total of... 10 points I think. Well, my dreams became slightly better and I did dream of Ryuuko once, albeit not lucid, so it's still an improvement.

----------


## DoubleHelix

*It's 2:45am and I'm awake and posting during my WBTB. Galantamine and Choline are down the hatch. Let's see what happens.*

Morning Edit:  Meh.  No lucids, just some epic, long non-lucids.  Some weird stuff, too.  Couple of "gansta" dream characters to deal with.

3 NLD's - 3 points
1 fragment - 0.5  (scraping pills and residue off of a baking pan)
WBTB (fail) - 2 points
-------------------------------
Total for 8/14/16 = 5.5 points.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Fifteenth Night of Competition: 
*
Remember 4 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 point

*Night Total - 2*


*
Sixteenth Night of Competition*

0 Points


*Final Competition - 700*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 16*:tropicalboxer:
*
3 Dreams: 3 Points
4 Fragments: 2 Points
WBTB: 2 Points

Total : 7 Points

Final total: 203,5 Points*

Well dreamed everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## Snehk

Due to connection problems I was unable to post here yesterday, so here is my summary for both days:

*Night 15

Recalled a non-lucid fragment: 1 point

Competition total: 301/2 points*

[13-08-2016] #15th competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Night 16

No points. Nothing recalled.*

----------


## JadeGreen

Alright so I've had lots more nonlucids but I don't feel like doing any more really long orange DJ entries with 5 nonlucids at this point so let me just sum them up.


*Spoiler* for _Night 15_: 





One dream involved me being a diet pill and journeying inside somebody's stomach. Once I arrived the Diet pill transformed into this robotic tripod that navigated the walls of the stomach and I was on a cannon that shot bubbles attempting to contain all the junk food that entered the stomach while allow all the healthy food to pass through.

I know the weekly task for week 2 was to be taken as a pill and enter someone. Looks like I did it nonlucid. No points for that, sadly.


A dream about the Olympics. I was watching an interview of this female swimmer with short blonde hair who had just won gold. She then started laughing in a way that scared me and said that god never won an Olympic gold medal and therefore she was better than god, or something. The interview went on to cause a lot of controversy among religious groups and the girl got kicked out of her church for saying that.

I was on a game show. In the game show there were three contestants, but I was the winner because the final challenge was to fight with your hands tied behind your back. (The second to final challenge was to eat a live centipede  ::makeitstop:: . I outright refused to do that one but it wasn't worth a lot of points.) But even though I won, the two losing contestants got to choose the prize that I got. They said it was a vacation to Las Vegas and then Japan. My parents were worried about me going alone and complained for awhile, but I brushed them off. When I went to vegas I met this male character who said something about beer and showgirls.






*Spoiler* for _Night 16_: 





A dream involving me having a new job in the grocery store and getting a tour from a girl showing me where all the items were. Apparently my job was to help people find what the needed so it was important that I know where everything was. The dream was very boring though.

A dream where I was taking a bath in my parents bedroom. For some reason their bed had been replaced with a really luxurious bathtub/jaccuzi. The windows were open and birds and bugs were flying in and out. There was a big red and gold praying mantis climbing on me. At first it frightened me, but I realized it meant me no harm.

A dream where my top front right tooth was reduced to a small spike (supposedly chipped) and was really loose. The gum was inflamed and peeling away. I'll spare you the full dream body horror experience. The usual cliches of the dream played out where I was trying to phone a doctor but the phone wasn't working and when I did get it working they said they couldn't make an appointment for two weeks.

I did a wee back to bed.

I remember having another body horror dream where I was covered in bright red pimples like polka dots all over my body. (Or I guess it could have been a really bad case of chicken pocks.) I remember thinking that I would just wrap myself up in clothes and nobody would know. But then I remembered that I had to go to high school and I wouldn't be allowed to wear a hat or a scarf.

When I woke up from the second body horror dream, I was pretty annoyed that I hadn't gotten lucid. I felt I could do reentry and maybe score a lucid, but that didn't yield anything.




So night 15 is just three nonlucids.

Night 16 is four nonlucids and a wake back to bed.

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs=3 points

competition total-349 points

Thanks for hosting the competition, spellbee!

----------


## AndresLD

*Final Night*
WBTB: 2 points
2 Non-LDs: 2 points
*Competition Total: 180 points*

I came really close to DEILDing again last night, this time through a custom DEILD alarm. I made it to the beginning of my usual HHs but dozed off :/
Nicely done everyone!
Thanks Spellbee for hosting, I really enjoyed taking part in a LD competition for the first time  :smiley: . Next one should be better for me once I'm through this busy busy month.

----------


## Occipitalred

Night 15: 2 more points for 2 dreams
Night 16: 3 more points for 3 dreams.
Competition total: 77 pts

For some reason, I thought this ended on Night 14th... haha. Anyways, good job you all!

----------


## DawnEye11

DJ Entry
Spellbee2 Competition Team Mystic "Summoning Attempt And Rushing For Final Points" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 :Drama: *Competition Points* (Well...looks like this will be the last competition log.Great job on the competition everyone. It was nice playing with you)
 First DILD of the Night - 10 points
 Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
 Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
 Ask for Advice (Top and Bottom Tiers Only) - 5 points (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)
 Use an Electronic Device - 5 points (doesn't have to work, just try)
 Fly - 5 points
 Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)
 Super Speed - 5 points
 Advanced Summoning - 10 points (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
 Week 2 Challenge - 20 points - Starts August 7th
Top Tier: Put your personality into a pill and have a DC eat the pill. Describe the effects.
 Complete an OLD Personal Goal - 10 points (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)
__________________________________________________  _______
83 points

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt for 2 non-lucids
2 pts for wbtb
= 3 pts

I know we get 1 point for every 3 comments but I still don't understand how the points for our comments work. Or to be more exact who tallies that. So I'd hope someone would explain this. I was told that they would be tallied at the end of the contest so I'm guessing that means after 8pm tonight.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elaineylane/spellbee-comp-night-14-77048/


*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 




D1: Non-lucid One was about Meesha peeing in Josh's room on the floor because she was mad that he went back to school. 
WBTB
D2: Non-lucid I was involved in a threesome with DC's that I didn't know.

I did 5 wbtb's but I had a really high pain level going one which made my dreams so abstract that recall was impossible. I tried to stay awake & do recalls but it was just a mess. I guess I shouldn't have made the road trip yesterday with Mike to take our son back to college. I knew I had hurt it Thursday for the millionth time but I know he hates to make the long drive alone. So no swimming today either. The dream w/ Meesha Cat peeing seemed so real that I actually went & checked if it had really happened. I'm not logging the other wbtb because I can't put the dreams w/ them so in my opinion they shouldn't count in a contest.


Non-Lucid-Green
Lucid-Red
Side Notes-Purple
Competition Notes-Teal

----------


## RelicWraith

Not the big kajillion point send-off I'd planned, but, past the sleeplessness, it was exciting nonetheless.

*First DILD* = 10
*Chain an LD* = 2
*WBTB* = 2
*Fragments* = 1/2 x 2
*Non-Lucid Dream* = 1

*Interact With DC* = 2
*Flight* = 5
*Super Strength* (power kick) = 5
*Invulnerability* (survived explosive kick unscathed) = 5
*Unspecified Dream Control (Power Aura)* = 5

*Meet an Enemy* = 5
*Fight an Enemy* = 10

*Commented on Others' DJ*  (26 umarked / 3) = 8

Today's Total: 61

Competition Total: 549 1/2

Log 472 - Mystic Skirmish and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Really, really need help scoring this. I'm not sure if that aura counts for anything more than what's here, and if that fight with an enemy faction member counts for points despite not recalling who it was exactly.

In any case, I really enjoyed this competition. Hope you all had fun, too!

EDIT: Talked over the scores with spellbee2. Added missing points and added DJ comment scores as well. Points finalized.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Competition | Night 10 | "so meta~" - BloodSand - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Last entry for this competition! This one is from several days ago. I really haven't had a great competition, but at least I got one LD, however fuzzy and short, and a really long and weird non-LD.

11.5 points.

----------


## spellbee2

Got a little something in my nap.

1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2
WILD - 10
RC/Stabilize - 1
Flying - 5


*Spoiler* for _Lucid Part_: 



I was falling asleep for my nap, until I suddenly felt myself start floating above my bed. I touch down and try to stabilize, as everything's pretty dark and blurry and I can only see about 5 feet in front of me. I reach my staircase and float down them. It kinda looks weird, since my feet start flying higher than the rest of my body, causing me to spin upside-down into an awkward flying position.

The next few minutes are fairly foggy, but I do remember that I was stuck in a Groundhog Day-like loop, where I kept having the same scene over and over, though there were slight changes each time. I'm outside on my driveway when I finally manage to break the loop. I'm about to take off and fly away, when I remember my three-step tasks. I had planned out the first two so I could grow wings for Partial Transformation, and then fly with them. So I first try to make wings grow from my back. I think about how exactly I'm going to do this, but just opt for pure will-power for sake of time. Despite my best efforts, however, I can't get anything more than just a weird tingling on my back. I try to convince my subconscious to fill in the gaps by trying to "flap" my "wings". After a few tries, I definitely notice a "whoosh" of air with each flap*, but there's still no wings on my back. I end up waking up before I can make it happen.

*I imagine this could probably count for element manipulation, but considering it wasn't intentional and was instead just a side effect of my transformation attempt, I didn't count it for points.



*
Final Score - 207 points*

I can't say I'm not disappointed with my score compared to previous competitions, but considering I probably only had about 50 points-worth of lucids in the two months before this started, I'd call this quite the success.


Remember, the points end at *8PM Sunday* (if that hasn't already passed for your time zone). *All points must be submitted here by Wednesday, August 17th, at 11:59PM Eastern*. This also includes DJ comments, so those must be made and reported here before the deadline. Also be sure to check that the spreadsheet is accurate, as any changes must be brought to my attention by that deadline as well.

Also, there was an error on the spreadsheet where it wasn't properly including the scores of members that just started last week into the full team scores. So if you notice a significant score jump, that's why. Thanks to TheNinjaStrike for pointing that out.

----------


## BlairBros

*Rest of Competition Results:*
Day 12:
-3 NLDs 3 points

Day 13:
-3 NLDs 3 points

Day 14:
-2 NLDs 2 points

Day 15: 
-1 fragment 0.5 points

Day 16:
-1 fragment 0.5 points

Not a great end to competition, lost focus and got distracted by work and the International. Ah well.

*Final Competition Total: 62 points*

----------


## spellbee2

> I know we get 1 point for every 3 comments but I still don't understand how the points for our comments work. Or to be more exact who tallies that. So I'd hope someone would explain this. I was told that they would be tallied at the end of the contest so I'm guessing that means after 8pm tonight.



Optimally, you should've been counting them up each day and adding them to your point totals for each night. But never fear, the helpfulness* of the DV Advanced Search feature is here to save the day.

First, access the Advanced Search from any page through the link near the upper right corner.

Capture.jpg

Then, select each of the following options (note: the page will change as you click each option, so don't worry if you don't see one of the lower boxes at first, it'll show up at the right time).
1. Select "Search Single Content Type".
2. Click the dropdown box and select "DJ Comments".
3. Type your username into the box. Make sure "Comments By" is in the dropdown to the right, and "Exact Name" is checked.
4. Click "Search Now".

Capture2.jpg

Once the search runs, you'll see all the DJ entries you've commented on. Just count up how many you've done during the competition (one per DJ entry, though).

Which reminds me, in addition to points posts, *all DJ comments must be made and posted here before the same deadline of Wednesday, August 17th, at 11:59PM Eastern. Forgot to put that in my previous post, I'll edit it now.*

*Any day I can prove that the DV Search feature is actually helpful for something is a good day.

----------


## Elaineylane

Dream Journal Points

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• 1 point will be awarded for every 3 DJ comments.

Apparently I didn't look at the scoring close enough at the scoring about comments. I'm not sure if it's worth it to try & go back to find my comments on others journals. Sigh. 



> This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
> When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
> Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

----------


## spellbee2

> Apparently I didn't look at the scoring close enough at the scoring about comments. I'm not sure if it's worth it to try & go back to find my comments on others journals. Sigh.



Using my method above, I ran through fairly quick, but I counted 26 comp-related comments for you.

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 16*

WBTB: 2
3 frags: 1.5 points

*Night total 3.5 Points

Final Total: 456 Points!*

It has been a lot of fun everyone!

----------


## cooleymd

Final Three Days

+2 WBTB
+3 Non-Lucid Dreams 3
12:00a Oreo Cookie Tensile Strength / Celebrity Smack Down
1:45a Schwarzenegger & Mag-light / Death Match Cage / Card Validation
4:30a Parking Lot Ducks / Dog Park / Free Food

Night Total +5
Sub Total = 158.5

+2 WBTB
+5 Non-Lucid Dreams 5
1:10a Initiation
2:30a Success
4:00a Celebration
11:00a Old Friend / Trial / Siding
12:40p Reconnaissance Train / Predicting Wall Explosions / grenade / hand mine / gold river sugar / princess cousin

Night Total + 7
Sub Total = 165.5

+2 WBTB
+4 Non-Lucid Dreams 4
2:20a Keying / Mountain Climb / Snow Path / Spider Bite
2:50a Exploded Man / Shrunken World / Barking Dog / Museum
4:00a Trial / Late / Finger Prints / Water Harder to Burn
4:40a Boxes / Check Power / Unusual Brother / Missing Shoe / Recyclables

Night Total +6

Competition Grand Total 171.5


Too much not falling asleep, followed by too much staying asleep  Oh well Total 3 Lucids  Considering my stress levels, even Average Number is good  :smiley:

----------


## moSh

I must apologise to my team because this past week has been truly appalling, I haven't remembered a single dream in the last few days  :Sad: 


Well played though everyone!

----------


## Snehk

It was my first lucid competition, not the best one but it can only get better. I should train before next time.

*Competition total: 301/2 points*

----------


## Elaineylane

> Using my method above, I ran through fairly quick, but I counted 26 comp-related comments for you.



Thanks spellbee2! This was my first contest like this one where we kept track of points like this. Quite a challenge in & of itself, lol. But very fun. I appreciate that you took the time to do this for me.  :woohoo:

----------


## DoubleHelix

Spellbee2:
Now that the contest is over I wanted to publicly acknowledge how much fun I had and how much I benefitted from participating. Although a novice, the desire and intention to help my team formed the basis for a VERY noticeable improvement in my dream recall, and on average I had more instances (although shorter) of lucidity than over any other two week interval that I've been a DV member.

So...a huge thank you for that and for all the effort you put forth to make it successful. If you ever do it again, SIGN ME UP!!!

Warmest regards and thanks,

DH

----------


## cooleymd

Spellbee 2 always likes to award titles like
the one I'll have missed out on by actually
waking to final alarm the 'WBTB everyday'
(oh well all but one for me)

I would propose the following awards:

MadMonkey & Sivason deserve *CAT award*s,
pretty much megapoints every other day
(even Daniel Love would be proud)

Elaineylane deserves the *ONE CHAIN WONDER award*
for scoring nearly every contol task possible 
in one chain

TheNinjaStrike deserves the *HAT TRICK award*
for scoring over 200 points in a mere three
consecutive nights
(technically Sivason should qualify for it too
but his 3 days look more like a 7--10 bowling 
pin split)

RelaxAndDream deserves the *DUALISM award*
for scoring TWO-hundred points 
in TWO consecutive days (TWICE)

FireFlyMan deserves a *CONSISTANCY award*
for double-digit scores 5 days in a row


RelaxAndDream, FireFlyMan, MadMonkey & DreamCafe11 
all deserve the *MUTINEERS award* for out scoring
their captains

Noting Sensei's post below this edited one he avoided the
Black Hole Award, by not entirely falling into one  :smiley: 
(with 25 additional points he may have retaken the ship from DreamCafe11 tho)

ExothermReaction should get the EndothermicImplosion award
for attaining Zero Net Entropy  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

I am really sorry that I was slacking on the comp! I would like to let everyone know that I just didn't have time to post and didn't feel the need to too much since I didn't have a single LD until last night. :/ I really am sorry that I let you down Blue Team. I should have stayed away from the comp since I am prepping for Japan so much and I have been running on very little sleep. I had 15 dreams and 5 WBTBs for 25 points. I am sorry for the late reply. 

Thank you for running this competition Spellbee, you are the best.

----------


## Tataglia

Hi everyone, 
it's been a really fun competition. Unfortunately I don't have any more points to give to my team. I'm still recovering from walking 100km. My dream recall skills are returning, but unfortunately a bit too late.
Thx everyone for competing in this amazing Spellbee2's Summer LD competition.
And a special thanks to Saizaphod and SwordArtOnline who convinced me to join.

----------


## Sivason

Thank you Spell-Bee for hosting this! I know you put a lot of work into it. The spread sheet was a great addition. This got me back into regular daily routines and I had an awesome LD last night plus lots of little ones and my dreams have been vivid. Thanks again.

----------


## Shabby

That was a lot of fun. Sorry I couldn't reply more regularly - life's been very very busy.
Best of luck to all of you now that it's over - I wish you all the best!

----------


## Raipat

Thank you all for this lovely event!
Congratulations to the winners (we are all winners  ::D:  )!

----------


## DawnEye11

^^ Thanks for considering me Cooley but I rather be awarded for trying than outscoring the captain which I was not trying to do. I was actually hoping Sensei would jump in some more but understood that he was busy. Actually everyone I think had something that probably made them stumble  during the competition. Either way I think everyone did great and should be happy with what they did get done and not what they couldn't do.

----------


## Nebulus

Yes I have to say a big thank you to SpellBee for all the hardwork,  :Good idea:  ::goodjob:: 
Also it really helped me focus and go for it!

----------


## DoubleHelix

So...what were the final tallies for each team?

----------


## cooleymd

> So...what were the final tallies for each team?



check the Link on the LIVE SCORE SHEET link-->*Live Scoresheet* on the original post
it is in a slightly normalish color but a bit bolded

it is a bit out of date for some of the last posted dates (like my last three days) but has totals of what is entered so far
it has a chart of overall team scores on the first tab and then detailed score of all team members on each team (tho not yet completed)

I have managed to be pseudo lucid the last few days, running around the dream scape doing outrageous stuff, but not really aware i'm dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## DoubleHelix

Thanks, cooleymd.  I'm very impressed with the legitimacy of the results.  Kudos to the participants!  The graphs demonstrate a very even distribution of accumulated points.  Kudos also to spellbee2 for the parsing of the participants into teams which were so evenly matched.

Seriously, this was not only fun, but I think some meaningful data may lie hidden in the results.  I certainly am not qualified to tease it out, but I think the accumulated experience of the team members must say SOMETHING important about group participation, force of intention, and frequency of lucidity.  I know from my own, meager experience that there was a heightened "drive" or intention during the contest period that was responsible for an up-tick in my personal lucidity....although it started from barely existent to merely "low" - that was still an improvement I could get excited about.

So, again, thanks Spellbee2.  We need MORE of these kinds of friendly competitions on DV, for sure.  Emphasis on FRIENDLY.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> So...what were the final tallies for each team?



Yeah i thought there would be an award ceremony or something like that like the last times. 
But nevertheless i want to* thank spellbee* for hosting this awesome competition and *thanks to all participants* for a good match and a active exchange via posts and DJ entrys. 

i hope there will be a next competition again and hopefully i will be able to participate again because it was a hell lot of fun and very benefitical for the lucid dream practice and journey! and next time i will make sure to sign me in in the expert league  :wink2:

----------


## spellbee2

> Yeah i thought there would be an award ceremony or something like that like the last times.



Sorry guys, I've been way too busy this week. I was planning on putting it up yesterday, but a side project of mine took a _looooooot_ longer than I had planned.

*Final Results*

Upper League:
*1st - RelaxAndDream +25 pts
2nd - FireFlyMan +15 pts
3rd - MadMonkey +10 pts*

Lower League:
*1st - TheNinjaStrike +25 pts
2nd - Nebulus +15 pts
3rd - DoubleHelix +10 pts*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Valor - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Captain*: sivason - 455
*Upper League*
RelaxAndDream - 725
JadeGreen - 264
Saizaphod - 203
Raipat - 135
FryingMan - 83
Nfri - 53

*Lower League*
DoubleHelix - 119
Raed3700 - 62
MagicChicken - 26.5
SwordArtOnline - 14.5

*Total - 2150*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Instinct - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Captain*: dolphin - 349
*Upper League*
FireFlyMan - 537
MadMonkey - 470
Elaineylane - 228.5
cooleymd - 171.5
TwitchLucidity - 3.5

*Lower League*
TheNinjaStrike - 228.5
Tataglia - 39
Shabby - 28.5
moSh - 10

*Total - 2065.5*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Mystic - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Captain*: Sensei - 348
*Upper League*
DreamCafe11 - 347.5
spellbee2 - 207
AndresLD - 180
melissajuice - 162
Occipitalred - 77

*Lower League*
Nebulus - 163.5
BlairBros - 62
Snehk - 30.5
lunagoddess - 21
StaySharp - 10

*Total - 1608.5*


And now, the moment you've all been waiting for... The final winner of the competition is...

*Team Valor*!



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Awards*
*Mass Recall*: Most points scored for Non-lucid Dream Recall - *cooleymd* (64.5)
*Induce THIS!*: Most lucid dreams during competition - *FireFlyMan* (19)
*Something's Amiss*: Most DILDs during competition - *dolphin* (15)
*WILD West*: Most WILDs during competition - *sivason* and *FireFlyMan* (4)
*Django Chained*: Most chained lucid dreams (aka DEILDs) - *MadMonkey* (8)
*Terrible Roommate*: Performed WBTB every night - *spellbee2*
*Control Freak*: Most Basic or Advanced tasks completed - *RelaxAndDream* (64)
*Relatively Unstable*: Most RCs/Stabilizations - *RelaxAndDream* (11)
*Employee of the Month/Year*: Most TOTMs/TOTYs completed - *RelaxAndDream* (3)
*Team Player*: Most teammates summoned in lucids - *RelaxAndDream* (3)
*GOOOOAAAAAAL*: Most Personal Goals completed - *RelaxAndDream* (3)
*No Comment*: Most DJ Comments posted - *RelaxAndDream* (27)

And with that, another competition is in the books. Plan for next one is mid-to-late October.  ::cheers::

----------


## Elaineylane

> Sorry guys, I've been way too busy this week. I was planning on putting it up yesterday, but a side project of mine took a _looooooot_ longer than I had planned.
> 
> *Final Results*
> 
> Upper League:
> *1st - RelaxAndDream +25 pts
> 2nd - FireFlyMan +15 pts
> 3rd - MadMonkey +10 pts*
> 
> ...



Congrats to everyone! It was a really hard comp indeed. Thanks for Spellbee giving us a good comp to do as well!

----------


## TheNinjaStrike

I feel a bit bad as I neglected to write down a few lucid for the competition, but I still think we would've lost anyway. I think I did my team proud at least!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Sorry guys, I've been way too busy this week. I was planning on putting it up yesterday, but a side project of mine took a _looooooot_ longer than I had planned.
> 
> *Final Results*
> 
> 
> And with that, another competition is in the books. Plan for next one is mid-to-late October.



in the end it was pretty close between blue and gold...  ::D: 

Tanks again Spellbee for the final results and for hosting this awesome competition and thanks for developing the live sheet. its pretty cool to see exactly how much of what one was doing!  ::D: 

i am look forward for the next competition and hopefully i will have the time! Maybe you can write me a short pm then?

----------


## Saizaphod

> And with that, another competition is in the books. Plan for next one is mid-to-late October.



Almost there  ::alien::

----------


## JadeGreen

Holy crap, its almost time for the next spellbee comp! How did it get here so fast?  ::shock::

----------


## cooleymd

The Crap for me is my last lucid was during that competition, I'm sure a contest would cut thru all the stress of my unplanned move / etc.

Unless of course I am forced to move right in the middle of a comp  :Sad: 

Last night I cam close to Lucid, creating an explanation in the dream for the impossible thing that was happening  ::doh::  "Hey previosuly dead person (aka DC), Don't you think you should let your retirement plan and Social Security know that you have come back to life?"  ::doh::

----------


## AndresLD

Can't wait!! Hopefully I'll keep my current LD rate until and through the competition

----------

